# الفراعنة ليسوا بناة الاهرام



## طالب من العراق (9 مارس 2010)

الســــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم 
الموضوع منقول اولا 
ارجوا ان يكون التعليق علمي وموضوعي
علما ان اسم صاحب المقالة موجود




تفضلو هذا الموضوع الغريب 

الفراعنة ليسوا بناة الاهرام 

طبعا اول حاجة هتقولها لنفسك مين الاهبل ده انت بتقول حاجة من المسلمات 

انا اعرف ان ما اقوله خطير ومهم للغاية وانا لست مع او ضد هذه النظريو ولكن احب ان انقل لك هذا الموضوع لتعرف بنفسك وتحكم 


الموضوع للباحث محمد سمير عطا 

ولكن قبل قراءة الموضوع ارجو ان تفتح عقلك وتنسي كل ما تعلمته 
من قبل وكن محايدا ...بمعني لا تقرا وانت بتقول لنفسك من الاول ان الكلام ده غلط 

انا لحد دلوقتي فعلا في صدمة وموش عارف اصدق مين ولا مين 

المهم يلا نبدا 

مقدمة 



أول ما أحب أن أبدأ به هو توضيح بعض أهداف ذلك البحث: 



1- رفع عمر بلدنا العزيز والحبيب مصر الغالية كنانة الله في أرضه من 7.000 عام فقط إلى 70.000 عام، وذلك هو عمرها الحقيقي الذي يريدون إخفاءه، حيث يؤمن اليهود بأن ظهور آدم كان منذ 7.000 عام فقط، فكيف تكون هنالك حضارة توافق الروايات الإسلامية التي توضح بأن ظهور آدم كان منذ 100.000 عام !؟ ( أفهمتم أول خيط للعبة الكبرى ؟ ) 



2- ورود ذكر قوم عاد بالقرآن وعدم ورود ذكر لهم بالتوراة والإنجيل، لذا يستميتون لطمس حقيقة وجود تلك الحضارة تاريخيا للاستمرار في الإدعاء بأن القرآن كتاب أساطير، وهذا البحث يثبت صدق القرآن وبالتالي إمامته للتوراة والإنجيل. ( أءدركتم أن الحرب دينية في الأساس ؟ ) 



3- تثبيت ملكية الأهرام للمصريين بما لا يدع أدنى مجال للشك ( لأن ثبوت بناء عمالقة من قوم عاد طول الواحد منهم 15 مترا للأهرام يفسر سبب تصاميم ومكونات تلك الأهرام والمعابد ذات الصخور العملاقة وقدرتهم على التعامل بها وسبب النوافذ العالية بالمعابد ... إلخ. وسيدحضد تماما ادعاء اليهود بأنهم استطاعوا تشييد الأهرام حيث لا مقارنة نهائيا ) 



4- كشف نوعية جديدة من بعض عملاء اليهود في مصر الذين يلقنوننا ما يأمرهم بهم أسيادهم من اليهود ويغسلون عقولنا منذ الصغر بأن الفراعنة هم البناة ( كيف بنوها ؟ لا ندري .. ) 





أردت أن أبدء بتوضيح أهداف نشر هذا البحث في المقدمة مباشرة حتى تتضح مدى فائدته لمصر 

ترى عزيزي القارئ ما هو مكسب مصر عندما يعلم العالم بأن مصر سبعين ألف سنة حضارة وليست سبعة آلاف فقط ؟ وأنها احتضنت أول وأعظم حضارة في التاريخ حقا، وأن أهلها كانوا عمالقة ارتفاع الواحد منهم يناهز 15 متراً في السماء 



وفي الطبعات السابقة، كنت أتمنى نقدا علميا وموضوعيا للبحث من هيئة الآثار، إلا أنني فوجئت بوابل من السباب والشتائم والتجريح في شخص الباحث من بعض الصحفيين المدفوعين من هيئة الآثار !! والذين تم غسل عقولهم وعقولنا منذ الصغر بأن كل من يتجرأ على الفراعنة هو عميل وصهيوني !! وبدون أدنى معيار لعدل أو حق لم يتح لي نشر ردي بصورة مماثلة، وكل ما وجدته هو تساؤلهم من أكون مقارنة بأساتذة ودكاترة هيئة الآثار العظام والكبار ؟ ( رغم أنهم لم يفسروا لنا العديد من الألغاز الدائمة في سر المباني العملاقة المتميزة في مصر ) 



ولو تفكر هؤلاء الصحفيون قليلا ومنحوني حقي في الرد لوجدوا أنه لو صح بحثي لكان في صالح مصر تماما برفع عمرها إلى 70.000 عام، ولو لم يصدق بحثي لما خسرت مصر شيئا، واستشهد هنا بقول مؤمن آل فرعون { وَإِن يَكُ كَاذِباً فَعَلَيْهِ كَذِبُهُ، وَإِن يَكُ صَادِقاً يُصِبْكُم بَعْضُ الَّذِي يَعِدُكُمْ ... } غافر : 28 



في الدول الأخرى يكذبون ويزورون في تاريخهم لرفع عمر بلادهم، وفي مصر عندما ينشر أحد ابناءها أن عمرها الحقيقي أقدم من 7.000 عام يرفضون ! عجباً 



أما كون البحث يكشف أحد مهازل الفراعنة الذين ادعوا الألوهية وهم من نعتتهم جميع الكتب السماوية فلا ضرر في ذلك، فمصر لا تنتسب للفراعنة، بل هم الذين ينتسبون لها، ومصر لا تتشرف بالفراعنة، بل هم الذي يتشرفون بها، ومصر منهم براء 





ملاحظة هامة للغاية: 

عزيز القارئ، عندما تجد أي مقال في أي مطبوعة ينتقدني بدون رد مني مجاور تماما فاعلم أنهم غير عادلين ويريدون طمس الحقيقة، وتأكد عندئذ أن هذا البحث على حق، وإلا لمنحوني حق الرد في ذات المقال بنفس المساحة ( وليس بعده في سطرين في صفحة داخلية، هذا إن فعلوا، وإن صدقوا وكانوا مخلصين لبلدهم ) 

لقد كان لي تجارب سابقة أن أعلنت الحق، فإذا بهم يشتمون ويسبون ويسفهون ؟ ويتسائلون من وابن من هذا ؟ ويستهزئون هو كل من هب ودب حيفتي ؟ من يكون مقارنة بعلماء الآثار الكبار ؟ 

رغم أن علماء الآثار الكبار هؤلاء فشلوا في إقناعنا بنظرياتهم المتعددة والمتضاربة 

ورغم أن الله عز من قائل يقول: 

1- { كُلاًّ نُّمِدُّ هَـؤُلاء وَهَـؤُلاء مِنْ عَطَاء رَبِّكَ وَمَا كَانَ عَطَاء رَبِّكَ مَحْظُوراً } الإسراء : 20 

2- { يَهْدِي اللَّهُ لِنُورِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ } النور : 35 

3- { وَاللّهُ يَرْزُقُ مَن يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ } البقرة : 212 

وفي الولايات المتحدة برع توماس أديسون كأعظم مخترع في العالم ( 1.093 اختراع ) رغم نشأته كبائع جرائد، فلا سخروا منه ولا تهكموا عليه، لأن الأصل في البحث وليس في الباحث، وهي عادتنا منذ القدم كما استنكر كفار قريش الرسالة لنبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم { وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا نُزِّلَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِّنَ الْقَرْيَتَيْنِ عَظِيمٍ } الزخرف : 31 



ولكنها السنة الكونية الأزلية 

{ وَالْعَصْرِ / إِنَّ الْإِنسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ / إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ } العصر : 3 

المؤمن لابد أن يتمسك بالحق ويعلن عنه، ولكنه سيقابل العديد من الأذى ممن يفضلون الباطل، فعليه أن يتمسك بالصبر 



محمد سمير عطا 


.................................................. 





سؤال دائم 

بداية، ما هو سر الجدل الدائم والعميق حول حقيقة بناة الأهرام والمعابد والمسلات المصرية بالذات دونا عن غيرها من آثار العالم أجمع ؟ من هم ؟ متى بنوها ؟ لماذا أقاموها ؟ والسؤال الأهم من كل ما سبق هو كيف شيدوها ؟ 

فلماذا الجدل حول الآثار المصرية فقط وبالذات دوناً عن آثار العالم أجمع ؟ 

لو المسألة مجرد الحقد على مصر والطمع فيها فالدول الاستعمارية استعمرت ونهبت جميع دول العالم، والمسألة أن انتشار المباني المذهلة شديدة العملقة بمصر وتسيدها لجميع المباني العملاقة بالعالم يشد النظر إليها حيث يتسائل جميع مهندسي العالم ( كيف تم تشييدها ؟ ) 



لقد ذكر لي أحد علماء أوربا في ألمانيا وهو دكتور مهندس في مجال صواريخ الفضاء ( أعلى مستوى من الثقافة العالمية ومن أنبغ من قابلت في حياتي على الإطلاق ) عندما وجهت له سؤالا حول رأيه في الأهرام فرد قائلا: ذلك هو اللغز الهندسي الحقيقي الأوحد على وجه الأرض، لقد وصلنا المريخ، وغصنا في أعماق المحيطات، واستخدمنا الميكروبات، واستعملنا الذرة ووو، سور الصين العظيم بناه الملايين وكل ما يحتاجه هو عمال كثيرون، برج بيزا المائل سيقع بعد فترة، لكننا لا نفهم كيف يمكن لأهل الماضي أن يبنوا مثل تلك الأهرام ذات الصخور العملاقة التي لا يستطيعون التعامل بها سواء تشذيب أو نقل أو رفع !! 

.................................................. 

معلومات حول طبيعة الآثار المصرية العملاقة 

حجم الحجر المستخدم في تشييد تلك المباني يصل في بعض الأحيان إلى عشرات الأمتار المكعبة !! 

العدد التقريبي لحجارة الهرم الأكبر وحده هو 2.3 مليون صخرة !! ولضخامة العدد، لو تم استخدام صخور الهرم الأكبر وحده لبنت سور يحيط بالعالم بارتفاع 30 سنتيمتر، أو يحيط بكامل فرنسا بارتفاع 3 أمتار، أو بحدود مصر حاليا بارتفاع 1.5 متر 

متوسط وزن الحجر بالهرم الأكبر هو 2.5 طن ( ألفين وخمسمائة كيلوجرام !! ) 

سقف الحجرة الرئيسية بالهرم الأكبر ( والتي يزعمونو أنها تخص خوفو ) يقدر وزنه ما بين 15 حتى 35 طن !! 

أثقل حجر هو رأس أبو الهول المنحوت من صخرة واحدة ويقدر وزنه بألف طن ( مليون كيلوجرام ) !!!! وهو يحتاج لسبعة طائرات جامبو لتحريكه !! 

المسافات بين موقع تقطيع الحجارة وأماكن التشييد تبدأ من 35 كيلومتر بالمعادي ووصلت في بعض الأحيان إلى 650 كيلومتر من أسوان !! 

ارتفاع البناء وصل إلى 163 متر !! 



فهل يعقل أن كل ذلك تم بدون أية أجهزة متقدمة أو آلات تكنولوجية أو معدات متفوقة، وإنما كما يزعم علماء المصريات بالحبال والثيران والعمالة اليدوية للفراعنة الذين يماثلونا في الحجم !! ( لو كانوا هم حقا البناة ) والأغلبية تريح نفسها عناء التفكر في ذلك اللغز القابع أمامنا جميعا، فالبعض يرى أن الفراعنة كانوا معجزين !! والبعض الآخر يتساهل ويزعم أنه ربما كان لديهم آلات وأجهزة وأدوات أخفوها ولا ندري عنها شيئا !! والأكثرية تريح نفسها وتقر بألا دخل لها !! وكأن الموضوع بسيط وغير هام، رغم أنه آية أمامنا ولغز حقيقي من وراءه دلائل عديدة هامة 


.................................................. 




الهرم، اللغز الحقيقي 

من هنا نفهم أن المباني المصرية هي لغز بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة، ومعجزة بكل المقاييس، أما باقي الأعاجيب السبع كما يطلقون عليها فلا تعدو كونها عملا رائعا ولكن ليس معجزا، فسور الصين العظيم مبني من حجارة صغيرة وأعجوبته فقط في احتياجه لعدد كبير من البشر وهو ما يتوفر في الصين على مر الزمان، ولكنه لا يرقى لكونه إعجازا لا يمكن محاكاته من جديد، أما برج بيزا المائل في إيطاليا فهو نتاج فشل مهندسيهم، وسيقع في يوم من الأيام وأعجوبته في أنه لم يقع سريعا وإنما استهلك وقتا كبيرا ليس إلا، فتلك عجيبة ولكنها ليست معجزة، وهكذا ... أما الهرم الأكبر فلا يمكن محاكاته حتى ولو بأحدث الأجهزة التقنية المتوفرة اليوم !! لذلك فهو معجز بكل المقاييس. 




.................................................. 




القدرة على بناء الأهرامات 

هل الوازع الديني للفراعنة ( إن كانوا هم البناة ) يمكنهم من البناء ؟ 

بمعنى لو افترضنا أن الوازع الديني للفراعنة يحثهم على السفر للقمر فهل يستطيعون ؟ 

وهل البناء سواء تم بالحب والرضا كما يزعم علماء هيئة الآثار المصرية أو بالسخرة كما يزعم اليهود كفيل برفع حجارة تصل أوزانها بالأطنان ؟؟ 

إن هذا الحجر المعجز بالنسبة لنا لم يكن إلا طوبة بالنسبة لقوم عاد، أما بالنسبة للفراعنة ذوي الأحجام المماثلة لنا فهو مستحيل تماما، خاصة أنه لم يكن لديهم من أدوات وأجهزة ومعدات ما يمكنهم حتى من تقطيع الحجارة، فما بالنا بشطفها ونقلها ورفعها ! وحيث أن الفراعنة لم يدعوا أنهم بناة الأهرام وبالتالي لم يصفوا أي وصف لكيفية البناء، فبرز كل مدعي ليزعم طريقة البناء ويطرح نظرية من خياله، وتعددت نظرياتهم التي لا تفلح للتطبيق العملي إلا في أفلام الكرتون للأطفال، ولو كان الفراعنة هم بناة الأهرام فلم تكن لتتعدد النظريات وإنما كان هنالك علم يقيني واحد فقط 

.................................................. 






نظريات حقيقة بناة الأهرام 



رقم 


النظرية 


سببها 


نقضها 




الفراعنة هم البناة 


وجودهم كحضارة على أرض مصر وأنهم بنوها بسبب الوازع الديني عبادة لملكهم بالحب والرضا 


لا يمكن عمليا وعلميا أن يشيدوا تلك المباني 

2 


اليهود هم البناة 


لاضطهاد بني إسرائيل في مصر وأنهم بنوها بالسخرة 


أيضا لا يمكن عمليا وعلميا أن يشيدوا تلك المباني. 

كما تفوح رائحة السرقة لأهداف سياسية 

كما أن الأهرام بنيت قبل موسى أي قبل اضطهاد اليهود وتشغيلهم بالسخرة كما يزعمون 

3 


زنوج أفريقيا هم بناة الأهرام 


قالها مايكل جاكسون 


سرقة × سرقة 

4 


الجن هم البناة 


حيث ورد بالقرآن أنهم كانوا يبنون المباني الضخمة كقصور لسيدنا سليمان e ،والتي لا يستطيع الإنسان بناءها 


تلك المباني كانت في مملكة سليمان في الشام وليست في مصر 

5 


أهل المريخ والأطباق الطائرة هم البناة 


حيث لا يستطيع بشر تشييد تلك المباني العملاقة العجيبة 


لا يوجد دليل واحد، كما أن تلك المباني تشير إلى عصر حجري وليس تقني، ولا مواد أو معادن بها 

6 


الله هو باني الأهرام 


يدعي ذلك جماعة الأوجاركيس 


لا تعليق على ذلك العبث الديني الذي لم ينزل الله به من سلطان 

7 


تكوينات طبيعية 


إذ يعجز البشر عن تشييد تلك الأبنية 


واضح أنها مباني وليست هضاباً أو جبالاً أو براكين 

8 


كتل أسمنتية 


قالها باحث يمني لم يزر مصر ويرى الأهرام على الطبيعة 


تندرج ضمن المحاولات المستميتة لتفسير تشييد الأهرامات عن طريق الفراعنة 

9 


عن طريق البالونات 


أعلنتها باحثة أمريكية إذ لا يمكن رفع تلك الحجارة في ذلك الزمن 


وهل يرفعها البالونات ؟؟ 

وهل اخترع الفراعنة بالونات ؟ 

تندرج أيضا ضمن المحاولات المستميتة لتفسير تشييد الأهرامات عن طريق الفراعنة 


.................................................. 


نظريات أساليب بناء الأهرام المنسوبة للفراعنة 



نقضها 


النظرية 


رقم 

بالتجريب العملي هذا مستحيل وليت أي واحد يجرب ذلك بنفسه مع مجموعة من المتطوعين. 

فكيف يرفعون الحجارة فوق الزلاجات الخشبية ؟ 

وكيف لا تغرز تلك الزلاجات في الرمال أو تنكسر على الصخور ؟ 


أسلوب النقل كان عن طريق عدد من العمالة مستخدمين الثيران لتجر الحجارة بعد ربطها بالحبال ووضعها على زحافات خشبية !! 


1 

غير موجودة ولم يخترعها الفراعنة وأقصى ما كانوا يملكون هو الشادوف، ولو قمنا بتجريب عملي لانكسرت تلك الأوناش الخشبية المزعومة. 

فهل يستطيع ونش خشبي رفع حجر يزن 100 طن لارتفاع 163 متر ؟؟ 


أسلوب الرفع عن طريق أوناش خشبية عملاقة !! 


2 

أي مرتفع من الرمال ه حد أعلى وبعده تنهار الرمال من الجوانب 

والهرم الأكبر ارتفاعه 163 متر على هضبة ارتفاعها 30 متر 

فهل يمكن لمصاطب رملية أن ترتفع إلى 193 متر ؟ وبفرض لو كان الأمر كذلك لاحتجنا لتغطية القاهرة الكبرى بالرمال ! بمعنى أن بناء المصاطب وإزالتها أصعب من بناء الهرم نفسه 

ثم نستفهم عن عدم غرز تلك الحجارة في تلك المصاطب الرملية الصاعدة ؟ 

أما تلك الأهرام المدفونة فلماذا لم تكتمل ويزال من حولها الرمال ؟ ببساطة لأنه توقف البناء فيها لهلاك قوم عاد بريح صرصر عاتية أودت بحضارتهم فجأة 


أسلوب آخر للرفع عن طريق ردم كل دور تم بناءه بالرمال ثم الصعود على الردم لبناء الدور الذي يليه 

(ظهرت نظرية أسلوب المصاطب الرملية بسبب اكتشاف أهرامات لم يكتمل بناءها مدفونة في الرمال ) 


3 

هراء ودجل واستخفاف، فلماذا كانوا يستخدمون الخيول ويحاربون بها ؟ 

بل وينهزمون في بعض المعارك !! 

ولماذا قلاعهم من الطين ؟؟ 

ولماذا لهم قصور للحكام وبيوت لعامة الشعب هزيلة وقبيحة من الطين ؟ 


استخدم الفراعنة السحر لرفع الحجرة الثقيلة بأصبع واحد 


4 

هراء ودجل واستخفاف، لا ينقص سوى القول أن لهم بيوت في الكواكب الأخرى بالمرة 


فصل الجاذبية الأرضية 


5 

هراء ودجل واستخفاف، فالمسألة لا تتعدى قوى الجاذبية الأرضية لتماسك هذا الشكل الهرمي الثقيل جدا 


.................................................. 


قارن عزيزي القارئ هل يمكن لعاقل أن يقر بأن الفراعنة هم بناة الأهرام ؟ 

البعض يقول ربما كانوا معجزين !! فهيا إذاً ندعي أنهم سافروا للقمر ونبرر بأنهم ربما كانوا معجزين أيضا !! 

إن إصرارنا أن الفراعنة بإمكاناتهم المتواضعة شيدوا تلك الأهرامات المعجزة يعرض أهراماتنا المصرية للسرقة لكل من ادعى ذلك، وقد كان. 


آراء علمية جادة ومحايدة 

يري العديد من الأثريين في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبريطانيا وألمانيا من الذين يبحثون عن الحقيقة البحتة بغض النظر عن الخلفيات الدينية أو السياسية أو المصالح المادية، أن هنالك حضارة موغلة في القدم السحيق من الماضي والبعيد جدا كانت متفوقة بصورة مجهولة السبب والكيفية، وأغلب الظن أنها حضارة قارة أطلنطيس المفقودة، وعندما غرقت فر من نجى منهم لمصر، وهم الذين شيدوا تلك المباني المدهشة، وبعد اندثارهم بأحقاب طويلة ورث الفراعنة تلك المباني، فسكنوها من خلفهم ونقشوا عليها ما يحلو لهم. 



وقد أكد العديد من علماء الجيولوجيا بأن تحليل الترسبات على جسد أبي الهول تدل كمية مياه هائلة أذابت الكثير من على جسده، مما يدل أنه عاصر العصر المطير الذي انتهت حقبته منذ ما يناهز 11.000 عام، وهو ما يعني أنه بكل حال من الأحوال لا يمت للفراعنة بصلة. 









غموض خطير للغاية في هيئة الآثار المصرية 

لقد طالب العديد من هؤلاء العلماء المحايدين بالتنقيب في بعض المواقع الأثرية خاصة تحت يد أبي الهول اليمنى، ولكن طلباتـهم دائما تقابل بالرفض من هيئـة الآثار المصرية !! وفي ذلك ما يدل على أن هناك أسرارا مضروب حولها تعتيم هائل، وإلا لسمحوا لهم حتى ينكشف كذبهم، فتلك البعثات المحايدة لن تهدم الأهرامات، ولا تطلب البحث في أماكن عسكرية وسرية، ولكن هيئة الآثار المصرية لا تسمح للمنقبين المستقلين إلا إذا بصموا سلفا على كل ما تمليه هيئة الآثار المصرية مسبقا والتي تستقي معلوماتها وأوامرها من جهات خارجية مشبوهة لا تعترف إلا بتأريخات اليهود أمثال هيرودوت ومانتيون وديورانت ولانجستر وهامرتن ووو… لتأكيد أن الفراعنة هم بناة تلك الأبنية العملاقة، بماذا ؟ بالحبال والثيران !! 



لذا فإنني أتهم هيثة الآثار المصرية والقائمين عليها بأنهم أول من يعرضون الآثار المصرية للتشويه وعدم التصديق، وبذلك يسمحون للخبثاء بالإدعاء بأنهم هم البناة، ويضحكون العالم كله علينا 

ولا مجال هنا الآن للحديث عن انخفاض سعر الآثار المصرية المهربة في الخارج مقارنة بآثار الدول الأخرى رغم أنها الأعظم والأهم وذلك لكثرة عرضها للبيع !! حيث تسرق بالألوف !! 







ما هو دور علماء هيئة الآثار بالضبط ؟ 

والعجيب في علماء هيئة الآثار أنهم يفتون في كل شئ ويؤكدون على كل شئ 

رغم أن كل دورهم ينحصر في كشف الأثر وترجمة نقوشه فقط 

فإذا زعمت تلك النقوش أن حتشبسوت بنت الإله آمون فعندئذ نحيل الموضوع من علماء الآثار إلى لجنة علماء دينية ليعلنوا صدقها أم افتراءها 

وإن زعمت تلك النقوش أن حتشبسوت أقامت مسلة وزنها 323 طن فعندئذ علينا إحالة الموضوع لأهل العلم من المهندسين لإبداء آراءهم العلمية في إمكانية ذلك من عدمه 

وإذا صرح تحتمس الثالث أن حتشبسوت كاذبة وأن مسلاتها ومعبدها موجودين من قبلها فعلينا ألا نتجاهل كونهم كذابين من الدرجة الأولى 

فبفرض زعمت النقوش أن الفراعنة سافروا للقمر فهل سنصدقهم ؟ 

ألا نعي أن من ادعى الألوهية مجرم وكذاب ! 

إنني أكررها، إن كل دور علماء هيئة الآثار لا يتعدى كشف الأثر وترجمة نقوشه فقط


----------



## طالب من العراق (9 مارس 2010)

ربط ديني 

إن تلك الرواية التي يؤكدها العلماء الغربيون " المحايدون " من وجود حضارة غاية في التقدم سبقت الفراعنة بقرون طويلة لجأت إلى مصر بعد الغرق العظيم وأنهم البناة الأصليين للأهرام المصرية بسبب تفوقهم الغامض، ثم ورثهم الفراعنة بعد قرون طويلة ليسكنوا مساكنهم وينسبوها إلى أنفسهم " كما نسبوا لأنفسهم الألوهية "، تتشابه تماما مع قصة قوم عاد التي وردت بالقرآن العظيم 



فهم خلفاء نوح من بعد الطوفان { وَاذكُرُواْ إِذْ جَعَلَكُمْ خُلَفَاء مِن بَعْدِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَزَادَكُمْ فِي الْخَلْقِ بَسْطَةً } الأعراف : 69 

وقد ورد أنها كانت أقوى حضارة في التاريخ البشري على الإطلاق { فَأَمَّا عَادٌ فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَقَالُوا مَنْ أَشَدُّ مِنَّا قُوَّةً أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ الَّذِي خَلَقَهُمْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً وَكَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَجْحَدُونَ } فصلت : 15 

وأنهم كانوا يتميزون بحجمهم العملاق حيث يناهز الواحد منهم طول النخلة بالنسبة لنا الآن { كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ مُّنقَعِرٍ } القمر : 20، { كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ خَاوِيَةٍ } الحاقة : 7 ( لاحظ لماذا التسبيه بالنخل ؟ ) 

وعندما أهلكهم الله حفظ مساكنهم من الدمار { فَأَصْبَحُوا لَا يُرَى إِلَّا مَسَاكِنُهُمْ كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْقَوْمَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ } الأحقاف : 25 لتكون لمن خلفهم آية 

وأن الله أبقى مساكنهم من بعدهم واضحة مرئية للعيان { وَعَاداً وَثَمُودَ وَقَد تَّبَيَّنَ لَكُم مِّن مَّسَاكِنِهِمْ } العنكبوت : 38 

وذلك عبرة لمن خلفهم ليتعظوا أن من كان أشد قوة أهلكه الله { أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ كَانُوا أَكْثَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَأَشَدَّ قُوَّةً وَآثَاراً فِي الْأَرْضِ فَمَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُم مَّا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ }غافر : 82 

فبمجرد ريح أهلكهم الله { وَأَمَّا عَادٌ فَأُهْلِكُوا بِرِيحٍ صَرْصَرٍ عَاتِيَةٍ } الحاقة : 6 

ليعلم الجميع أنه لا هارب من الله ولا معجز لله رب العالمين { وَمَا أَنتُم بِمُعْجِزِينَ } الأنعام : 134 

ورغم ذلك سكن الفراعنة في مساكنهم بلا عبرة أو اتعاظ { وَسَكَنتُمْ فِي مَسَـاكِنِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمْ كَيْفَ فَعَلْنَا بِهِمْ وَضَرَبْنَا لَكُمُ الأَمْثَالَ } إبراهيم : 45 



فما يورده علماء الغرب المحايدون الآن هو هو ما يتفق وقصة قوم عاد لدينا في القرآن الحكيم بدون أن يدروا ذلك. 

وكل ما ينقصهم معرفته هو أن السبب الغامض لقوة تلك الحضارة الجبارة التي تعد أعتى الحضارات قاطبة يتلخص في عملقة أجساد شعبها، إذ لم يكن هناك تقدم تقني والمباني كلها حجرية ولا يوجد أثر لجهاز أو معدن أو أي مادة غريبة، حيث مكنتهم قوتهم الجسدية بسبب حجمهم الضخم من تكسير وشطف ونقل ورفع وترصيص تلك الحجارة العملاقة 

والدلائل كثيرة وشديدة الوضوح 

فانظروا إلى حجم مكونات الأبنية من الحجارة العملاقة 

إن أي مبنى يجب أن يتم تشييده من مكونات يمكن التعامل بها ويسهل استعمالها 

ولم تستخدم الحوائط الجاهزة إلا بعد اختراع أوناشنا الحالية 

فإن عطل الونش توقف البناء 

وبناة الأهرام لن يكونوا بالغباء أن يقطعوا أحجار تعجزهم وترهقهم 

لذا فالمكوننات ضخمة تتناسب تماما معهم 

فتلك الحجارة العملاقة بالنسبة لنا ما هي إلا طوب عادي بالنسبة لقوم عاد العمالقة 

ولاحظوا النوافذ المرتفعة بمعابد الصعيد 

تذكروا أحجام التماثيل الضخمة من بشر وكباش وصقور 

حضاراتنا الآن تشيد التماثيل الضخمة للتعظيم، لكن تبقى مكونات البناء صغيرة في حجمنا، أما الحجم الضخم للتماثيل المصرية فلم يكن للتعظيم وإنما تماثل لأحجامهم، والدليل هو حجم الحجارة المشيد منها التمثال 







وهنا نسأل سؤالا بديهيا: أين هي أبنية قوم عاد التي تركها الله لنا عبرة لنتعظ ؟ 

هل يعقل أن تدفن في الرمال أو تتهدم في وقت يظهر غيرها من المباني الوضيعة في كل أنحاء العالم ؟ والقرآن يشير إلى بقائها صراحة { وَعَاداً وَثَمُودَ وَقَد تَّبَيَّنَ لَكُم مِّن مَّسَاكِنِهِمْ } العنكبوت : 38 ، { فَأَصْبَحُوا لَا يُرَى إِلَّا مَسَاكِنُهُمْ } الأحقاف : 25 



ومن خلال بحث عميق ومنصف ومحايد، يتضح هنا أن الأهرام والمعابد المصرية هي أبنية قوم عاد الحقيقية، وكذلك التماثيل العملاقة المسلات والأساطين 



فالدلائل القرآنية والهندسية والتاريخية والجغرافية والطبية تكاد تنطق بل و تصرخ جميعها من فرط وضوحها وضوح الشمس لتشير بتلك الحقيقة المدوية، والأدلة على ذلك لا تعد ولا تحصى، منها على سبيل المثال الآتي: 




1- بعض الدلائل الدينية 

- { ِعَادٍ / إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ / الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ } الفجر : 6-7-8، بمعنى ( عاد / بناة الأهرام أصحاب المسلات / التي لم يبنى مثلها في العالم ) . 

- { أَتَبْنُونَ بِكُلِّ رِيعٍ آيَةً تَعْبَثُونَ / وَتَتَّخِذُونَ مَصَانِعَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَخْلُدُونَ } الشعراء :128- 129، بمعنى أتبنون بكل مرتفع من الأرض بناء ضخم كالجبل بلا فائدة ( تلك الأوصاف الثلاثة مجتمعة بالأهرام )، وتسكنون في مساكن مشيدة قوية كأنكم خالدون ( مساكن الصعيد التي اتخذها الفراعنة من بعد معابد ) 



2- بعض الدلائل الهندسية 

حجم الحجر المستخدم في تشييد تلك المباني يبدأ من متر مكعب ويصل في بعض الأحيان إلى عشرات الأمتار المكعبة !! 

وزنه يصل أحيانا إلى ألف طن ( مليون كيلوجرام ) !! 

المسافات بين موقع تقطيع الحجارة وأماكن التشييد وصلت في بعض الأحيان إلى 650 كيلومتر !! 

ارتفاع البناء وصل إلى 163 متر !! 

كل ذلك بدون أية أجهزة أو آلات، وإنما كما يزعم علماء المصريات ويضحكون العالم كله علينا بالحبال والثيران والعمالة اليدوية للفراعنة الذين يماثلونا في الحجم !! 

لذا يعكف أصحاب المصالح الخاصة في تخيل العديد من النظريات حول كيفية بناء الفراعنة للأهرامات، وهو في الحقيقة أكبر دليل على عدم بناء الفراعنة للأهرامات وإلا لكانت هناك نظرية واحدة فقط !! 

أما قوم عاد فكانوا عمالقة يصل طول الواحد منهم إلى 15 مترا كما ورد بالعديد من الروايات الإسلامية، وبتناسب القوى مع الحجم كان ذلك الحجر المعجز بالنسبة لنا مجرد طوبة بالنسبة لهم 



3- بعض الدلائل الفنية 

نجد أمامنا نوعان من الفن المعماري مختلفين كل الاختلاف، أبنية حجرية عملاقة مذهلة بكل المقاييس، وأبنية حقيرة وصغيرة ووضيعة للغاية مبنية بالطوب اللبن، وكل يشير إلى عصر مختلف، فالأبنية الحجرية العملاقة إنما هي مباني قوم عاد التي ورثها من بعدهم الفراعنة، والأبنية الطينية هي مباني الفراعنة 

( عندنا كمثال ظاهر وواضح الآن في أسبانيا تتجاور المباني من مختلف الطرازات كل توحي بعصرها، ما قبل الفتح الإسلامي، ثم المباني الأندلسية الإسلامية، ثم مباني ما بعد عصر الإسلام، ثم المباني الحديثة ) 

والذي يهمنا الآن ما يلي: 

عندما كان يتهدم سور من الحجارة العملاقة كان الفراعنة يقومون بترميمه من الطين اللبن !! فلماذا لا يرممونه من نفس مكونات البناء وهي الحجارة العملاقة ؟ ببساطة لأنهم لا يستطيعون تحريكها، إن سمكري السيارات سيستخدم نفس مادة السيارة وهو الصاج، والنقاش سيستخدم نفس طوب ودهانات وجبس الحوائط المراد ترميمها، والمحار سيستخدم نفس الأسمنت ... إلخ، فهل وجدنا من قبل محاراً يرمم مثلا بالقماش بدلا من الأسمنت ؟ أو سمكري يستخدم الورق بدلا من الصاج ؟ 

بل نجد بوضوح شديد أن الفراعنة قاموا بعمل عشرات الإضافات داخل مساكن قوم عاد والتي استخدموها كمعابد وذلك باستخدام الطوب اللبن الصغير الحقير والذي شوه المنظر المعماري للأبنية الحجرية العملاقة، والسؤال البديهي لماذا يضيفون حوائط بالطوب اللبن داخل الأبنية الحجرية العملاقة ؟ لأنهم ببساطة لا يملكون القوة لتحريك تلك الحجارة العملاقة. 



4- بعض الدلائل المعمارية 

عندما ننظر إلى ما يسمونه معابد الفراعنة، نجد أن الشبابيك مرتفعة للغاية، ولو تفكرنا قليلا لوجدنا أنها تناسب ارتفاع وأطوال قوم عاد وليس الفراعنة، قارن أيضا أحجام التماثيل من كباش وصقور وغيرهم .. 



5- بعض الدلائل الأثرية ( هام للغاية ) 

أ- أين قصور ملوك الفراعنة ؟ لماذا لا يتحدث عنها أحد ؟ أو بالأحرى لماذا يخفونها ؟ السبب أنها مبنية من طين !! فهل يعقل أن هؤلاء الكفار الذين ادعوا الألوهية يشيدون قبورا غاية في الروعة مثل الأهرامات كما يزعمون الآن ويسكنون في بيوت حقيرة من الطين ؟ 

ب_ لماذا تم بناء القلاع الفرعونية الخمسة بسيناء من الطين ؟ هل يعقل أن نركب سيارات من صاج ونصنع دبابات من ورق ؟ ألم يكن من المفترض أن تشيد القلاع من أقوى ما يملكون ؟ 

ت- كل حضارات العالم تبدأ أبنيتها هزيلة ثم تتقدم، إلا الأهرام بدأت بأبنية عملاقة مذهلة ثم تدهورت وانحدرت إلى أهرام طينية فاشلة ( للتغطية على تلك النقطة قاموا بالادعاء بأن هرم سقارة كان للتجريب الأول، لكن الدلائل الأثرية جميعها تشير إلى تدهور البناء على مر العصور ) 

ث- لماذا توجد مقابر على شكل أهرامات بالجيزة وأخرى كهوف بالوادي الغربي بالأقصر ؟ ألم يتفكر أحد في ذلك ؟ إن المسألة ببساطة أن الأهرام ليست مقابر بكل المقاييس 



6- بعض الدلائل اللغوية 

فيما يخص كلمة إرم المختلف فى تفسيرها ، والتى وردت فى القرآن الكريم، فقد كتب د. رمضان عبد التواب رئيس قسم اللغة العربية بكلية الآداب جامعة عين شمس، وعضو المجمع العلمى للغة العربية فى كتابه ( التطور اللغوي ـ مظاهره وعلله وقوانينه ) عن تطوير الكلمات ، بإنه كثيراً ما تم تبديل الحروف لأسباب متعددة على رأسها التسهيل فى النطق. 

وقد ذكر بالأخص تبديل حرف الهمزة إلى حرف الهاء ، وبخاصة أكثر إذا كانت الهمزة فى أول الكلمة، وإن القبائل العربية القديمة تخلصت فى كثير من الكلمات التى تبدأ بالهمزة وحولتها إلى حروف أخرى أكثرها كان حرف الهاء. 

وسبب تغيير الهمزة هو التسهيل ، أما سبب ترشيح الهاء غالبا هو أن الهاء يعتبر الحرف الثانى والأخير فى الأصوات الحنجرية التى تشتمل فقط على حرفي الهمزة والهاء ، وقد بين توزيع الحروف في جدول خاص ، واستشهد فى ذلك أيضا بآراءابن منظور والدكتور إبراهيم أنيس 

ومن هذا المنطلق نستشهد فيما ذهبنا إليه من أن كلمة إرم التى وردت فى القرآن الكريم واختلف العلماء فى تفسيرها هي هي كلمة هِرم بكسر الهاء والتى تعني فى اللغة العربية الشئ كبير الحجم، وأيضا تطلق لكبير العمر، وهي هي كلمة هَرم بفتح الهاء بعد تسهيلها فى اللغة العربية المصرية العامية ، وبناء عليه فالتفسير السليم للآيات يكون كالتالي: 

{ أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ / إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ / الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ } الفجر : 6-7-8 

{ أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ } = ألم تر كيف عاقب الله قوم عاد 

{ إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ } = بناة الأهرام ذات القمم العالية المدببة 

{ الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ } = التى لا يوجد لها مثيل فى العالم كله 




7- بعض الدلائل الأثرية 

أ- عدم نقش الفراعنة أسلوب بناء الأهرامات رغم نقشهم لجميع جوانب حياتهم من غذاء أو عادات .. إلخ، فذلك مما يدل على أنهم ليسوا البناة، لذلك يعلن مسئولوا هيئة الآثار كل يوم عن نظريات جديدة لكيفية بناء الأهرام !! 

ب- من المذهل أيضا اعتراف الفراعنة أنفسهم بأن بناة الأهرام قوم غيرهم ذوو قوة فريدة، وذلك في نص البريشتا المنحوت على تمثال الإله القرد تحوتي حتب والذي نصه كالآتي: [ قوة ذراع الواحد من بناة الأهرام بألف رجل ]. 

ت- وضوح فشو سرقة المباني بين الملوك المتعاقبة، وقد اشتهورا ببراعتهم في السرقة من بعضهم البعض، فكل ملك يشطب على من قبله ويدعي أنه هو الباني والمالك. 

ث- ادعاءهم الألوهية يوضح كذبهم في كل شئ. 

ج- عدم ورود ذكر لرسل الله يوسف وموسى يوضح مدى عدم الأمانة في تدوين النقوش 

ح- من خلال 31 أسرة فرعونية لم يشيد الأهرام سوى 3 أسر فقط !! ماذا يعني ذلك ؟ 



8- بعض الدلائل التاريخية 

أكثر من 45 عالم إسلامي ما بين صحابي ومؤرخ أعلنوا أن بناة الأهرام هم قوم عاد، بدءاً من قتادة وانتهاء بالمقريزي، واستدلوا تاريخيا على ذلك حيث أن شداد أولاد عاد هم من نسل قفطايم بن مصرايم مؤسسي مصر من أبناء سام بن نوح، فكيف يكونون في اليمن جميعهم ؟؟ فسام بن نوح لجأ إلى مصر بعد الطوفان ولم يلجأ إلى جزيرة العرب كما أشيع زورا وتدليسا حتى أن زاوية سام بن نوح لا تزال موجودة بمنطقة الجمالية خلف الحسين في القاهرة بمصر، وشداد أولاد عاد مصريون 100 % لأنهم من نسل قفطايم بن مصرايم مؤسسا مصر، فكون شداد اولاد عاد مصريون وسكنوا مصر فبالتالي أبنيتهم المعجزة بمصر وليست باليمن، وقد كانت توصف أبنيتهم بأنها أشبه بأبراج الحمام ضديدة الضخامة !! أليست تلك هي الأهرامات ؟ 



ملاحظة: قفطايم ينسب له كل مصري، حيث تبدل الاسم إلى الآتي: 

قفط ( مازالت توجد قرية قفط في صعيد مصر ( 

ثم تحولت إلى قبط ( كل مصري هو قبطي وليس النصراني فقط ) 

ثم تحولت إلى جبت ( في اللغة اللاتينية ) 

ثم إلى إيجبت ( في اللغة الإنجليزية ) 



ومن المؤرخين الذين ذكروا أن قوم عاد كانوا مصريين وأنهم بناة الأهرام المصرية ما يلي: 

1- المقريزي ( كتاب الخطط ) / 2- المسعودي ( كتاب مروج الذهب ) / 3- سبط الجوزي ( كتاب مرآة الزمن ) / 4- ابن عبد الحكم ( كتاب فتوح مصر والمغرب ) / 5- الحميري ( كتاب الروض المعطار في أخبار الأقطار ) / 6- الكرماني ( كتاب تاريخ الكرماني ) / 7- النويري ( كتاب نهاية الإرب ) / 8- ياقوت الحموي ( كتاب معجم البلدان ) / 9- حمزة الأصفهاني ( كتاب تاريخ سنا ملوك الأرض والأنبياء ) / 10- ابن فضل ( كتاب مسالك الأبصار في ممالك الأمصار ) / 11- ابن وصيف ( نقلا عن كتاب بدائع الزهور ) .. وغيرهم الكثير .. 



9- بعض الدلائل العملية 

يوجد أماكن عدة بها مقابر ومدافن ومخازن لجثث قوم عاد العملاقة مخفاة ومخبأة تحت حراسات مشددة للغاية، حيث ظهور إحداها كفيل بظهور الحق، وفضح زيف الصهيونية، وكشف عملاءهم بالداخل، وصدق القرآن وإمامته للتوراة والإنجيل، ورفع عمر مصر إلى 70.000 عام، وخطأ التلمود، ووو، ومن تلك الأماكن: 

قبر النبي هود eرسول الله إلى قوم عاد قابع خلف قبر السيدة أم كلثوم بنت الحسين رضي الله عنهما بمدافن الإمام الشافعي بالقرب من السيدة زينب بالقاهرة، ولا يمكن النزول إليه، وفي الحديث الشريف ( الأنبياء يدفنوا حيث قبضوا / ماتوا )، وتم تدشين قبر للنبي هود في اليمن لإبعاد النظر 

قبر أحد الشهداء طوله 12 متر مازال بلحمه ودمه ومكفن كفنا إسلاميا في جبانة الشيخ حسن أبو قرن بقرية بني حميل بمركز البلينا في محافظة سوهاج، وقد ردموا عليه بالأسمنت حتى لا يعثر عليه أحد، وأطلقوا عشرات الإشاعات عن كرامات لأولياء هناك حتى يضيع ذكر أهل المنطقة لتلك الجثة العملاقة ويعتبرها الناس من الخرافات، والمنطقة محاطة بحراسات مشددة وطوق أمنى بقطر 2 كيلومتر، وقد تم اكتشافه عام 1981 عندما هم الأزهر ببناء معهد ديني بالقرية 

أما في عام 1986 فقد تم اكتشاف حفرية عظم لرجل طوله 14 مترا بجوار القمر الصناعي بمنطقة المعادي عندما همت إحدى شركات المقاولات بحفر الأساسات لتشييد مبنى إداري لشركة بترول، وعندما انتشر النبأ بقوة تم بناء متحف العظام الفرعونية فوق ذلك المكان ( !! ) ووضعوا بعض هياكل عظمية فرعونية حتى تصبح المسألة مجرد إشاعة، ويتساءل الكثيرون لماذا هذا الموقع بالذات في المعادي بجوار القمر الصناعي يتم تخصيصه لهذا المتحف ؟؟ اختيار مثير وعجيب !! ولماذا العظام ؟ هل هي من الآثار ؟ ألا ينبغي أن يكمون شئ فريد كالمومياوات مثلا بدلا من العظام ؟ الإجابة واضحة لمجرد التغطية على الحق، وللعلم فأن منطقة المعادي كانت مركزا رئيسيا لقوم عاد، وهي الضفة المقابلة للأهرام، وبها محمية الغابة ذات الأشجار العملاقة المتحجرة منذ ما يقرب من 100 ألف عام، واسم المعادي مشتق من لفظ " عاد " على مر العصور، ثم تطور في عهد الفراعنة إلى " عادي "، وفي عصرنا أصبح " المعادي "، لذا كان قبر النبي هود في تلك المنطقة المتاخمة لمنطقة المعادي سكنى قوم عاد الرئيسية ( الصحابة الكرام الذين توفوا بمصر آثروا الدفن بجوار قبر النبي هود، حتى دفن بها الإمام الشافعي، ومن بعده عامة المسلمين، وقد اشتهرت بالانتساب للإمام الشافعي ) وتلك الحفرية العظمية لرجل عملاق لها كود في هيئة الآثار تحت اسم ( الماموثية ) نسبة للماموس كحيوان عملاق، والمعلومات حولها موجودة في قسم ما قبل التاريخ، ويتم رفض أي طلب بالحصول على معلومات عنها، وياليت من يعملون بهيئة الآثار أن يتقوا الله فينا وفي بلدهم وفي قرآنهم 

وفي عام 1970 تم اكتشاف هيكل عظمي لجثة طولها 10 أمتار على عمق 4.5 متر في الطين خلف مدرجات الصوت والضوء التي بنيت لاحقا في معبد الكرنك. 

وفي مكان سري ببني حسن توجد المخازن الكبرى والتي يتم تفتيت وسحق وطحن العظام الهيكلية العملاقة لقوم عاد، وهكذا أدواتهم وأجهزتهم العملاقة 

كل ذلك حتى لا يعلم الناس يأصل وجود قوم عاد بمصر وأنهم حقيقة كما أقرها القرآن وليسوا أسطورة كما يتهكم اليهود على القرآن 



10- بعض الدلائل المنطقية 

كمثال واحد فقط يجمع بعض من الأدلة السابقة هو مباني الملكة المتجبرة حتشبسوت التي ادعت أن أباها الإله آمون أمرها ببناء معبدها الشهير وأربع مسلات، ونستنتج فورا كذبها المطلق بالآتي: 

أ- فمن الناحية الدينية فهي ليست ابنة الإله آمون لأنه لا يوجد في الأصل ما يسمى الإله آمون 

ب- ومن الناحية العلمية فإحدى تلك المسلات تم تقدير وزنها بـ 323 طن وهو ما يحتاج إلى 4 طائرات جمبو لتحريكها !! فكيف لجنودها أن يحركوها ويرفعوها ؟ 

ت- أما من الناحية التاريخية فقد فضحها تحتمس الثالث عندما أعلن بعد وفاتها أنها لم تبن أي شئ وأن ذلك المعبد وتلك المسلات كانوا موجودين من قبلها !! ألا يكفينا ذلك ؟؟ 



11- الدليل العملي 

جاء اليابانيون إلى مصر عام 1977 لمحاولة محاكاة الهرم الأصغر بنفس أسلوب وأدوات الفراعنة، وقد توقفوا فورا وعادوا إلى بلادهم لفشل التجربة فشلا مدويا منذ اللحظة الأولى، ليس لأنهم لم يستطيعوا رفع الحجارة أو حتى نقلها أو مجرد شطفها وتشذيبها، بل لأنهم لم يستطيعوا أصلا مجرد قطعها من الجبال بمنطقة المقطم والمعادي مستخدمين في ذلك نفس أدوات الفراعنة !!!! 



12- الدليل الجغرافي 

البلد الذي كان يقطنه قوم عاد كان به ثلاث صفات لا تجتمع إلا بمصر فقط من دون كل دول العالم قاطبة، وهم: 

أ‌- وجود كثبان رملية { وَاذْكُرْ أَخَا عَادٍ إِذْ أَنذَرَ قَوْمَهُ بِالْأَحْقَافِ } الأحقاف : 21، والحقف هو الهضبة الرملية 

ب‌- { أَتَبْنُونَ بِكُلِّ رِيعٍ آيَةً تَعْبَثُونَ } الشعراء : 128، والريع هو المرتفع من الأرض 

ت‌- وجود وادي نهري { فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ عَارِضاً مُّسْتَقْبِلَ أَوْدِيَتِهِمْ قَالُوا هَذَا عَارِضٌ مُّمْطِرُنَا بَلْ هُوَ مَا اسْتَعْجَلْتُم بِهِ رِيحٌ فِيهَا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } الأحقاف : 24 

ث‌- وجود آثار عملاقة فريدة من نوعها في العالم أجمع { ِعَادٍ / إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ / الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ } الفجر : 6-7-8، { أَتَبْنُونَ بِكُلِّ رِيعٍ آيَةً تَعْبَثُونَ } الشعراء : 128، آية تعني شئ معجز يبهر الغير ولم يخلق مثلها في البلاد، وفي التفاسير أنهم كانوا يشيدون أبنية ضخمة كالجبال يعجز غيرهم تقليدها ( قارن بين هندسة الأهرام ودقتها وبين الحجارة العملاقة في باقي العالم مثل حجارة المين هاير في بريطانيا وحجارة بوردو العملاقة ... إلخ. ) 



فمصر يجتمع بها ثلاثية 1- الهضاب الرملية 2- والوادي 3- والآثار الدالة عليهم 

أما اليمن على سبيل المثال فبها هضاب رملية وأودية قديمة ولكن لا يوجد بها آثار قوم عاد، لذلك احتج ابن عباس حبر الأمة ومعه الضحاك وقتادة على الأشعار التي انطلقت من اليمن تتغنى وتمتدح وجود قوم عاد بها وتساءلوا: [ وهل يُسْتَدَل على الأثر بالشعر ؟ ]، فأين هي أبنية قوم عاد الآية التي تركها الله عبرة لمن بعدهم، هل يُعْقَل أن تُدْفَن في الرمال أو تتهدم في الوقت الذي لا تزال فيه الأبنية المتواضعة لحضارتي سبأ ومعين صامدة ومرئية للعيان !! والله يقول { فَأَصْبَحُوا لَا يُرَى إِلَّا مَسَاكِنُهُمْ } الأحقاف : 25، { وَعَاداً وَثَمُودَ وَقَد تَّبَيَّنَ لَكُم مِّن مَّسَاكِنِهِمْ } العنكبوت : 38، فأبنيتهم تركها لنا الله عبرة لنتعظ أن من كانوا أشد منا قوة أهلكهم الله لما طغوا، وتلك سنة من سنن الله وهي إبقاء أثر يدل على حضارة فانية ليتعظ الجميع { أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ كَانُوا أَكْثَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَأَشَدَّ قُوَّةً وَآثَاراً فِي الْأَرْضِ فَمَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُم مَّا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ } غافر : 82، فما بالنا لو أن تلك الحضارة هي التي تميزت بالمباني العملاقة الفريدة والعجيبة { ِعَادٍ / إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ / الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ } الفجر : 6-7-8، { أَتَبْنُونَ بِكُلِّ رِيعٍ آيَةً تَعْبَثُونَ } الشعراء : 128. 

فأين أبنيتهم ؟ 



ومن كتاب قصص الأنبياء للدكتور رشدي البدراوي الأستاذ بجامعة القاهرة ورد في صفحة 145 مايلي: 

إن وجود منطقة تسمى بالأحقاف بجنوب اليمن لا يعني بالضرورة أن تكون هي التي سكنها قوم عاد { وَاذْكُرْ أَخَا عَادٍ إِذْ أَنذَرَ قَوْمَهُ بِالْأَحْقَافِ } الأحقاف : 21، حيث أن الحقف هو المعوج من الرمل، ويطلق على كل هضاب العالم الرملية، فيحتمل وجودهم في أي مكان آخر، أما من حيث التسمية فهنالك في شمال الحجاز وادي إرم، وبئر إرم، وجبل رم، كما توجد 46 مدينة في العالم باسم الإسكندرية مثلا 

وفي صفحة 147 يضيف: أما بخصوص الرواية الضعيفة التي وردت على لسان الإمام علي بوجود قبر النبي هود في حضرموت، فيحتمل أن من سكنوا هذه المنطقة أرادوا أن يكون لهم الشرف بالنبي هود عليه الصلاة والسلام ( وبالفعل فالقبر المزعزم هناك يُسْتَغَل لتحصيل الأموال من الصوفيين الذين يتبركون به، وذلك المكان أقرب ما يكون للفرية والزور ) 



13- الدليل الحسي 

ينطبع فورا في روع كل من يرى الآثار المصرية العملاقة بأن الفراعنة كانوا عمالقة، إذ أن كل شئ يوحي بالضخامة وأحجام عملاقة وقوة مفرطة، وعندما يزور المتحف ويرى المومياوات الفرعونية مماثلة لأحجامنا يتعجب كثيراً، وفي الحقيقة فإن الحدس يصدق بأن البناة كانوا بالفعل عمالقة، لكنهم ليسوا الفراعنة لأنهم كانوا قريبين العهد منا وبالتالي مماثلين لأحجامنا التي لا تستطيع تشييد تلك المباني العملاقة، فالمشيدون هم قوم عاد العمالقة، الأجداد الأوائل للمصريين، حيث لم يهبط الفراعنة علينا من السماء ! 



14- الدلائل الطبية 

اكتشفنا أن كل الحياة في الماضي كانت عملاقة، من ديناصورات وماموث وأشجار ... وهكذا الإنسان ذاته كان عملاقا، فالإنسان في الماضي كان عملاقا كما أشارت جميع الروايات الإسلامية بناءً على أحاديث سيدنا محمد e { خلق الله آدم على صورته طوله ستون ذراعا في السماء، ولا يزال الخلق ينقص من بعد حتى الآن } و أيضا { تدخلون الجنة على هيئة أبيكم آدم ستون ذراعا في السماء }. ( ارتفاع آدم كان 60 ذراع وهو ما يناهز 36 متر، يقارب مبنى مكون من 12 طابقا ) 

وعلى زمان قوم عاد تصاغر الارتفاع وكان الطول يناهز 15 متر ( انظر لأحجام التماثيل التي خلفوها لنا، إنها تحاكيهم تماما، والدليل على عدم التكبير والتفخيم كتماثيل اليوم أنها مبينة من حجر عملاق ) 

وبدون أجهزة تقنية، لا يمكن سوى لعماليق بناء تلك الأساطين المهولة 

فمن هنا ينكشف لنا سر الأعمار المديدة الطويلة لأهل الماضي، إذ مكث سيدنا نوح في قومه 950 سنة، فكقاعدة ( لها بعض الاستثناءات ) يتناسب الحجم مع العمر، انظر لأعمار الحشرات على سبيل المثال مقارنة بأعمار الحيوانات 



15- بعض شواهدهم 

في وادي الملوك بالبر الغربي بمدينة الأقصر، مدون باللغات العربية والإنجليزية والفرنسية على المقبرة رقم 14 ما يلي: 

[ تلك هي مقبرة الملكة تاوسرت وست – نخت وهي ملكة حكمت مصر سنة 125 قبل الميلاد، تزوجت من الملك سيبتاج ثم توفى، فتزوجت من الملك سيتي الثاني وبعد وفاتها استولى على مقبرتها الملك ست – نخت وقام بتغيير الكثير من الخراطيش وصور الأشخاص داخل المقبرة ونسبها لنفسه ] 

أنصدق هؤلاء الذين يدعون الألوهية ويزعمون لهم بناء الأهرام ؟ 



وقد كتب الكاتب محمد صلاح في عمود ( حكاية ) تحت عنوان " النقوش المقدسة " ما يلي: ( حيرة العلماء لاكتشاف نقوش فرعونية على بعض أعمدة معبد الأقصر ولكن تحت مستوى سطح الأرض بعدة سنتيمترات !!! وهناك تفسيران، الأول أن التربة ارتفعت بفعل عوامل الترسيب فغطت الجزء السفلي فأخفت تلك الكتابات، والثاني إن ملوك الفراعنة يدركون سرقة الملوك التابعين للمباني، وبالتالي عمدوا لإخفاء الجزء السفلي كي لا يكتشفه أحد ويغير النقوش أو يشوهها أو يكذبها أو ينفيها، والجدير بالذكر أن النقوش المكتشفة تذكر أن باني معبد الأقصر هو الملك خوفو !! وما أكثر أسرار وألغاز الحضارة المصرية القديمة ) 

( جريدة الأهرام القاهرية ص 30 – بتاريخ 21 / 10 / 1996م ) 

وأصبح الآن يتصارع على بناء معبد الأقصر 6 عصور مختلفة، توت عنخ آمون، خوفو، رمسيس الثاني، أمنحتب، الرومان، الإسكنر الأكبر .. !! 



بعد كل تلك الدلائل السابقة، لماذا لا نستخدم عقلنا الذي وهب الله لنا وميزنا عن سائر المخلوقات ؟ لماذا يتعجب الجميع من بناء الأهرامات ثم يستسلمون لهراءات يسمعونها بأن الفراعنة بنوها بالحبال والثيران ؟ ألا يدركون أن هنالك لعبة كبرى لطمس معلم ديني أثري هام ؟ ألا نتفهم نعت الله { وَلَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيراً مِّنَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنسِ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ لاَّ يَفْقَهُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ لاَّ يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ آذَانٌ لاَّ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا أُوْلَـئِكَ كَالأَنْعَامِ بَلْ هُمْ أَضَلُّ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ } الأعراف : 179 



ذلك كله يوضح أن مصر تعاقبت عليها حضارات عدة، وأن الفراعنة ليسوا هم أول الدولة المصرية، وأنه ليس كما يشاع لم يكن قبلهم سوى بدو وهمج ورعاع، وإنما كانت هنالك أعظم حضارة عرفها التاريخ البشري كله ألا وهي حضارة قوم عاد العمالقة، وأن ما نراه من آثار في مصر ينتسب إلى الآتي: 

1- المباني العملاقة المشيدة من حجارة عملاقة سواء كانت أهرام أو معابد أو تماثيل أو مسلات أو أساطين جميعها تخص حضارة قوم عاد 

2- المباني الطينية الوضيعة والتماثيل الصغيرة والكنوز والمومياوات تخص الحضارة الفرعونية 

3- الآثار النصرانية تخص النصارى قبل الفتح الإسلامي 

4- الآثار الإسلامية تخص المسلمين بعد الفتح الإسلامي


----------



## طالب من العراق (9 مارس 2010)

تشابه أرض عاد والفراعنة 

كشف لنا القرآن العظيم أن الأرض التي قطنها قوم عاد هي نفس الأرض التي قطنها الفراعنة، فالآيات التي ورد بهذا الصدد كما يالي: 

أ ) - كلا الأرضين جنات وعيون 

فعن أرض قوم عاد { وَاتَّقُوا الَّذِي أَمَدَّكُم بِمَا تَعْلَمُونَ / أَمَدَّكُم بِأَنْعَامٍ وَبَنِينَ / وَجَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ } الشعراء :132- 133- 134 

وأيضا أرض الفراعنة { فَأَخْرَجْنَاهُم مِّن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ } الشعراء : 57 

ب ) – لعنة أصابت الاثنين 

فعن لعنة عاد { وَأُتْبِعُواْ فِي هَـذِهِ الدُّنْيَا لَعْنَةً وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَلا إِنَّ عَاداً كَفَرُواْ رَبَّهُمْ أَلاَ بُعْداً لِّعَادٍ قَوْمِ هُودٍ } هود : 60 

وعن لعنة الفراعنة { وَأَتْبَعْنَاهُمْ فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا لَعْنَةً وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ هُم مِّنَ الْمَقْبُوحِينَ } القصص : 42 



ترى هل هذا التشابه في وصف الأرض بالجنات والعيون ثم استتباع اللعنة على كلتا الحضارتين دونا عن غيرهما كان صدفة ؟ أم أن الفراعنة هم بالفعل خلفاء قوم عاد على نفس أرض مصر 

تقول الآية الكريمة { وَسَكَنتُمْ فِي مَسَـاكِنِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمْ كَيْفَ فَعَلْنَا بِهِمْ وَضَرَبْنَا لَكُمُ الأَمْثَالَ } إبراهيم : 45، أجمع المفسرون على أن مساكن قوم عاد سكنت من بعدهم، أرى أن الفراعنة في تلك الحالة هم الذين سكنوها 







ما معنى " القرون الأولى " التي ورد ذكرها في القرآن ؟ 

تردد ذكر مصطلح " القرون الأولى " كثيرا في القرآن العظيم ( القرون الأولى بمعنى الحقب الحضارية الأولى )، وبربط بعضها نجد أن قوم عاد كانوا يمثلون القرون الأولى بالنسبة للفراعنة، فتتابع الآيات يوضح الآتي: 

{ وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنَ الْقُرُونِ مِن بَعْدِ نُوحٍ وَكَفَى بِرَبِّكَ بِذُنُوبِ عِبَادِهِ خَبِيرَاً بَصِيراً } الإسراء : 17، أول القرون ( حقبة حضارية ) من بعد نوح هم قوم عاد 

{ وَأَنَّهُ أَهْلَكَ عَاداً الْأُولَى } النجم : 50 ( القرون الأولى = عاد الأولى ) 

{ وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا أَهْلَكْنَا الْقُرُونَ الْأُولَى } القصص : 43، لماذا موسى دونا عن باقي الرسل ذُكِرَ أنه أوتي الكتاب من بعد هلاك القرون الأولى ؟ السبب أنه أرسل للفراعنة الذين سبقهم بقرون كثيرة قوم عاد العمالقة، عاد الأولى .. 

{ أَفَلَمْ يَهْدِ لَهُمْ كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُم مِّنَ الْقُرُونِ يَمْشُونَ فِي مَسَاكِنِهِمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِّأُوْلِي النُّهَى } طه : 128، الفراعنة سكنوا مساكن عاد ولم يتعظوا، { وَسَكَنتُمْ فِي مَسَـاكِنِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمْ كَيْفَ فَعَلْنَا بِهِمْ وَضَرَبْنَا لَكُمُ الأَمْثَالَ } إبراهيم : 45 



{ إِنَّ قَارُونَ كَانَ مِن قَوْمِ مُوسَى فَبَغَى عَلَيْهِمْ .. / .. / قَالَ إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عِندِي أَوَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَهْلَكَ مِن قَبْلِهِ مِنَ القُرُونِ مَنْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرُ جَمْعاً وَلَا يُسْأَلُ عَن ذُنُوبِهِمُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ } القصص :76- 78، قارون على أرض مصر، لم يتعظ بمن هلك قبله من القرون، إنهم عاد الأكثر قوة وجمعا وثراء 

{ قَالَ فَمَن رَّبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى / قَالَ رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى / قَالَ فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى / قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى } طه : 52، حيث يعلم فرعون بصدق موسى، سأله عن أكثر ما يشغل بال الفراعنة، من أولئك العمالقة الأقوياء الذين سبقوهم على أرض مصر وخلفوا تلك الأبنية المهولة ؟؟ 

لاحظ في جميع الآيات السابقة الحديث عن قرون أولى سبقت الفراعنة 

لاحظ أن فرعون يسأل موسى 

لاحظ أن موسى لم يجبه لأن العلم في كتاب آخر ( وقد وردت قصة قوم عاد في القرآن ولم ترد بالتوراة ) 







تأكيد المولى أن هناك من كان قبل الفراعنة 

1- { كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَاللّهُ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ } آل عمران : 11 

2- { كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ كَفَرُواْ بِآيَاتِ اللّهِ فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ قَوِيٌّ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ } الأنفال : 52] 

3- { كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ كَذَّبُواْ بآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ فَأَهْلَكْنَاهُم بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَونَ وَكُلٌّ كَانُواْ ظَالِمِينَ } الأنفال : 54 

4- { وَجَاء فِرْعَوْنُ وَمَن قَبْلَهُ وَالْمُؤْتَفِكَاتُ بِالْخَاطِئَةِ } الحاقة : 9 




فمن كان قبل الفراعنة بالذات ويؤكد الله عليهم 4 مرات ؟ 






لماذا بنى قوم عاد الأهرام ؟ 

{ أَتَبْنُونَ بِكُلِّ رِيعٍ آيَةً تَعْبَثُونَ } الشعراء : 128، احتج سيدنا هود e على قومه عاد لانشغالهم عن التفكر في الله الخالق الحق وبناؤهم صروحاً ضخمة كالجبال فوق المرتفعات والهضاب الرملية بلا فائدة، حيث أن تقديسهم لنجم الشعرى هو عمل كفري، وقد كشف العلماء اليوم أن ترتيب الأهرامات الثلاثة بهذا الشكل غير المنتظم بالنسبة لنا واختلاف أحجامهم إنما يتفق وترتيب وأحجام نجوم مجموعة أوريون الثلاثة ( الشعرى )، بل حتى ما زعم علماء اليوم بأنه أنبوب تهوية الغرفة الرئيسية بالهرم اتضح أنه مرصد يتعامد تماما على نجم الشعرى في يوم محدد من كل عام، لذلك قال الله رب العالمين { وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ رَبُّ الشِّعْرَى / وَأَنَّهُ أَهْلَكَ عَاداً الْأُولَى } النجم : 49-50 



وبالطبع فالأهرام كما هو واضح ليست مقامة كمقابر للفراعنة، حيث لم يوجد بداخلها مومياوات ولا نقوش ولا ذهب، كما نتعجب لماذا لم تبن جميع المقابر هرمية حيث يوجد مقابر الملوك بالبر الغربي لمدينة الأقصر 



ولم يكن للفراعنة في بناء الصروح والأساطين المصرية أي دور سوى نسبها لأنفسهم، أما الآية التي تقول { وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِي الْأَوْتَادِ } الفجر : 10، فتذكر لنا الخوازيق التي كان يدقها المجرم فرعون في الأرض لربط أذرع خصومه فيها وربط أرجلهم في الخيول، ثم يضرب الخيول بالسياط بقوة فتجري ممزعة وممزقة أجساد خصومه، فتلك هي أوتاد فرعون، وليست الأوتاد بمعنى الأهرام كما يفسر البعض خطأ وزورا وتأويلا وبهتانا، وحيث أن الهرم ليس له وتد، فيدعون أن الهرم يشبه شكل الوتد بالمقلوب !! استخفاف رخيص وتأويل خطير للقرآن، ففي الحديث الشريف ( القرآن مثاني يفسر بعضه بعضاً )، فلولا أكملوا الآيات { وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِي الْأَوْتَادِ / الَّذِينَ طَغَوْا فِي الْبِلَادِ / فَأَكْثَرُوا فِيهَا الْفَسَادَ / فَصَبَّ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّكَ سَوْطَ عَذَابٍ / إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَادِ } الفجر :10- 14 







من هم الفراعنة ؟ وهل نحن كمصريين أحفاد هؤلاء الملعونين في جميع الكتب السماوية؟ 

بعد رسو سفينة نوح على جبل الجودي ( جبل أرارات في تركيا – ويقال جدة بالحجاز ) توجه سام بن نوح إلى مصر ( وربما عاد إليها فربما كان نوح بمصر )، ومازالت حتى يومنا هذا زاوية سام بن نوح موجودة بمنطقة الجمالية بالقاهرة، وكان من نسله مصرايم مؤسس مصر الدولة، ثم خلفه ابنه قفطايم الذي ينسب له كل الشعب المصري كأقباط أيا كان دينهم، واستمر حكم الملوك الأقباط ( المصريين ) مدة من الزمان { كَذَلِكَ كِدْنَا لِيُوسُفَ مَا كَانَ لِيَأْخُذَ أَخَاهُ فِي دِينِ الْمَلِكِ إِلاَّ أَن يَشَاءَ اللّهُ نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مِّن نَّشَاء وَفَوْقَ كُلِّ ذِي عِلْمٍ عَلِيمٌ } يوسف : 76، فعهد يوسف لم يكن كما يدعون عهد فرعوني وإنما كان عهد ملوك 



وقصة الفراعنة الحقيقية أنه جاء كاهن اسمه مينا زعموا أنه موحد القطرين ( شمال وجنوب مصر ) كان يعمل في الأساس تربي قتل الملك أثناء دفن ابنته في مقبرتها واستولى على الحكم، وتلقب بلقب فرعون، واستمر يحكم هو ونسله من الفراعنة شعب مصر القبطي 3000 سنة بالحديد والنار { إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعاً يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِّنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ } القصص : 4، كما لم يذكر الله اسم فرعون للدلالة على تماثلهم في الفجور. 

ومن ذلك نعلم أن الفراعنة ما هم إلا حثالة اغتصبت السلطة، حكمت الشعب المصري القبطي بالحديد والنار، كما استولى المماليك تماما على الحكم، فهل يعني ذلك أننا أبناء المماليك الوافدين من الخارج مثلا ؟؟ 

إننا شعب قبطي ونتبرأ من الفراعنة الكافرين، ولم يسلطه الله علينا إلا لبعدنا عن الدين 

{ فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ } الزخرف : 54 

{ إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ } القصص : 8 

{ فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ } القصص : 40 

{ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ } الأعراف : 137 

{ وَأَتْبَعْنَاهُمْ فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا لَعْنَةً وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ هُم مِّنَ الْمَقْبُوحِينَ } القصص : 42 

{ النَّارُ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا غُدُوّاً وَعَشِيّاً وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ أَدْخِلُوا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَشَدَّ الْعَذَابِ } غافر : 46 

{ يَقْدُمُ قَوْمَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَأَوْرَدَهُمُ النَّارَ وَبِئْسَ الْوِرْدُ الْمَوْرُودُ } هود : 98 







تمجيد الفرعونية !! 

ؤغم أ، الفراعنة ملعونين في الكتب السماوية جميعها، إلا انهم يمجدونهم من أجل محو الهوية العربية وبالتالي الإسلامية 

العديد من الأساطير تروج لتأليه لفراعنة وتفخيمهم وتعظيمهم 

تزيين كل شئ بصورهم وصور آلهتهم 

إطلاق لقب فرعون على كل من أحرز عمل بطولي، حتى لو كان هدف في ماتش كرة !! 

وفي الكرنفالات يلبس الرجال والنساء ملابس الفراعنة 

ونسوا ما قال رسول الله e في الحديث الشريف ( من أحب قوما حشر معهم )، أيضا ( من تشبه بقوم حشر معهم ) 

ومن المثير بعض الأحاديث التي وردت عن ابن عساكر: ( لا تقوم الساعة حتى يُمجد فرعون ) وأيضا ( لا تقوم الساعة حتى يظهروا بزة فرعون ) ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم في عصر كما قال عنه رسول الله e ( سيعود الإسلام غريبا كما بدأ )، رغم أن الفراعنة هم أكفر وأفجر خلق الله على مر التاريخ { النَّارُ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا غُدُوّاً وَعَشِيّاً وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ أَدْخِلُوا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَشَدَّ الْعَذَابِ } غافر : 46 



ولم يسم الله اسم فرعون للدلالة عن كل من سلك مسلكه من السابقين واللاحقين، وقد علمنا أن الفراعنة جميعهم قدسوا الجعران وألهوا الحكام ووو، اللهم إلا قلة قليلة كتمت إيمانها كابن عم فرعون ( مؤمن آل فرعون ) وزوجة فرعون ( آسيا بنت مزاحم ) .. ثم نجد من يستغل تلك الاستثناءات الضئيلة للادعاء بأن الفراعنة كانوا مؤمنين وموحدين متعللين بمناداة أخناتون بالتوحيد رغم علمهم أنه طالب الشعب بتوحيده هو ذاته لكسر نفوذ الكهنة وليس بتوحيد الله !! 







كيف كان يبني الفراعنة ؟ 

هناك تفاوتا هائلا بين بناء الأهرام والمباني الطينية، سواء في الأسلوب أو الهندسة أو الإمكانيات أو المواد، الجميع يعلم تمام العلم أن الفراعنة كانوا يبنون بالطين اللبن، فكيف ينسب المغرضون الأبنية الحجرية العملاقة لهم ؟؟ إنهم يريدون محو حقيقة قوم عاد بضم آثارهم للفراعنة حيث لا يستطيعون هدمها 

فمن الناحية الهندسية لا يمكن أن يجتمع ذلك الطرازين في عصر واحد، وقد استغرب عالم الآثار الفرنسي ميشال فوتمان أسباب التخلف الشديد للبناء الطيني الفرعوني الذي كان يعد الأكثر تخلفا عن الحضارات المعاصرة له من جيرانه، في وقت يوجد على أرض مصر أعجب وأقوى أبنية في العالم على مر التاريخ كله 



أما من الناحية الدينية فالله سبحانه وتعالى يقرر في كتابه الحكيم أن الفراعنة لا يستطيعون البناء إلا بالطين إذ قال { وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحاً لَّعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ } القصص : 38 

فما كانوا يستطيعون البناء من الحجارة وإنما من الطين 

ولم يكن بمقدورهم تسلق الأهرام آنئذ حيث كانت لا تزال مكسوة بطبقة حجرية جيرية ملساء 

وفي الأصل ما كان هذا الطلب إلا استهزاء بموسى، وذلك من أجل استخفاف قومه الفاسقين لأنه أعلم إنسان بأن سيدنا موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام على حق 200 % 

أيضا تقول الآية { وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ } الأعراف : 137، وكلمة يعرشون تعني أبنيتهم الطينية ذات أسقف من جذوع النخل 

أما من الناحية الأثرية، فكل حضارة تبدأ من الصفر وتتطور إلى الأفضل، إلا أنه لوحظ أن الأبنية المصرية كان سلمها للأسفل، فبدأت بأهرامات عظيمة وأخذت في التدهور من حيث الحجم والأسلوب إلى أن وصلت إلى أهرامات طينية !! مما يوضح تصاغر حجم البناة حتى قلدهم الفراعنة بأهرامات طينية مسخة 







من هو خوفو ؟ وهل يوجد ملك فرعوني في الحقيقة اسمه خوفو ؟ 

الهرم الأكبر هو رمز وآية المباني المصرية العملاقة جميعها، وأعجوبة الآثار وأعظمها بلا منازع أبدا، فهو فكتلته 2.6 مليون متر مكعب من الحجارة تحوي في باطنها ما يناهز 2.3 مليون حجرة كفيلة بتطويق الكرة الأرضية بالكامل من خط الاستواء بسور ارتفاعه 33 سنتيمتر، أو بتطويق فرنسا بالكامل بسور ارتفاعه 3 أمتار، ووزنه الجزافي هو مليار طن أي ما يماثل واحد على مليار من وزن الأرض الجزافي وهو مليار مليار طن ومركزه منتصف القارات، هذا العمل المدهش حقا من شيده ؟ 



عندما فتح الخليفة المأمون الهرم من فتحة صغيرة تحت الباب الرئيسي والتي مازلنا نستخدمها حتى الآن، لم يجدوا كنوزاً أو مومياوات أو نقوش كما كان يعتقد الجميع، وذلك يشكل دليلا على عدم بناء الفراعنة للأهرام، ولكن في عصرنا الحالي تم إغلاق الهرم لعمل ترميمات وبعدها كالعادة تم الإعلان عن ظهور أختام للملك خوفو سرعان ما أعلن علماء مخلصون أنها مزورة، مما يوضح أن هناك أياد خفية تعمل على إلصاق تلك الأعمال بالفراعنة 



ومن المعلوم أنهم لم يجدوا سوى حرفين في سقف غرفة الملك ترجمتهما " فوخو " وليس " خوفو " ربما كتبهما أحد البناة أو الدخلاء، وبالبحث عن ملك فرعوني بهذا الاسم لم يجدوا، فابتكروا فكرة أن لكل ملك 5 أسماء ( وكأنها أسماء دلع ) فألصقوها بالملك خنم خواف وي وقالوا أن من أسمائه " خوفو "، وللعلم فإن هذا الـ " خنم خواف وي " لم يعثر له من الآثار سوى تمثال من العاج ارتفاعه 9 سنتيمتر فقط !! 

فهل يعقل أن صاحب أكبر بناء في العالم لا يملك سواه إلا هذا التمثال الوضيع للغاية ؟؟ 

أين القصور والكنوز ؟؟ 

ثم هل يعقل أن يبنى هذا الهرم في 30 عاما كما ادعوا نسبة لتأريخ هيرودوت اليهودي وهذا الـ " خنم خواف وي " لم يحكم مصر سوى 23 عاما كما يزعمون أيضا ؟؟ 

هل بدأ بناءه قبل توليه السلطة ؟؟ 

أم أكمله له ابنه خفرع كما يزعمون أيضا قبل الشروع في بناء هرمه الأوسط الذي استغرق أيضا من الوقت ما يفوق عمره في السلطة ؟؟؟ 







من هو أبو الهول ؟ 

أبو الهول كان مدفونا في الرمال حتى تم الكشف عنه، ولكن الصدمة والحيرة عقدت ألسنة الجميع لعدم وجود أية كتابات أو نقوش فرعونية على أبي الهول تصف من هو وكيف تم بناءه .. إلخ. 

فادعوا خرصاً أنه ينتسب إلى خفرع حيث يقابل هرمه !! وعندما هزأ الناس بتلك الفكرة حيث لا يعقل أن يتم ذلك لخفرع وليس لخوفو وما هو سر عدم وجود نقوش على الهرم والتمثال ؟ تم إغلاقه للترميمات ثم ظهرت حديثا كالعادة نقوشاً على جسم أبي الهول تدعي أن صاحبه هو تحتمس الثالث !!! تزوير في تزوير 



والحقيقة هي أن أبا الهول بناه شداد أولاد عاد رمزا لقوتهم حيث التصميم رأس إنسان وجسد أسد { وَقَالُوا مَنْ أَشَدُّ مِنَّا قُوَّةً } فصلت : 15، ثم دفنته الرياح العاتية التي أودت بحضارة قوم عاد، فلم يكتشفه الفراعنة لذا لم ينسبوه لأنفسهم .. هذه باختصار هي حقيقة أبي الهول 







من وراء كل ذلك ؟ 

اللعبة الكبرى سببها اليهود، الذين يسيطرون على علم الآثار أكثر من سيطرتهم على المال والإعلام والسياسة، 

لأن علم الآثار كفيل بهدم الصهيونية اليهودية من أساسها 



أصل القصة 

بدأت القصة عندما كانت تتنزل قصص القرآن على سيدنا محمد e ، فاتهمه اليهود المجرمين بأنه ينقل نصها من التوراة، يزيد وينقص فيها !! فكان رده e أن المصدر واحد ( وهو الله ) ولكنهم هم المحرفون، وعندما نزلت قصص حضارتي ثمود وعاد ( حضارات ما بين نوح وإبراهيم لم تذكر بالتوراة وبالتالي لا يعرفها اليهود ) استنكر اليهود ذلك، وفي غزوة تبوك أثناء السير عبر شمال الحجاز، مر الرسول وجيشه على كهوف حضارة ثمود فقال لجيشه ( أسرعوا ولا تشربوا حتى لا يصيبكم ما أصاب ثمود )، ( تم تحليل الماء الآن بتلك المنطقة وتبين بقايا إشعاعات نووية به )، المهم أن الرسول e حدد موقع حضارة ثمود، وعندما توفاه الله لم يكن أخبر بموقع حضارة قوم عاد ( حتى يكشفها الله الآن بأنها أهرامات مصر وذلك عندما يعجز جميع مهندسي العالم بفشلهم في معرفة كيفية بناء الأهرام سواء بواسطة الفراعنة أو غيرهم )، فسارع اليهود وادعوا بأسطورية القرآن، حيث لا توجد تلك المباني العملاقة الضخمة المهولة العجيبة المتفردة التي ذكرها القرآن بأن الله تركها لنا من قوم عاد عبرة وعظة بأن من كانوا أشد منا أهلكهم الله، ولكنهم فهموا فورا أنها أهرام مصر، وحيث لا يستطيعون هدمها فقد عمدوا على تزوير تلك الحقيقة، فنسبوها للفراعنة وأبعدوا الأنظار فيما يخص قوم عاد إلى اليمن، حيث أنها كانت أكبر تجمع لليهود العرب، فأطلق شعراءهم هنالك التغني والمديح في قوم عاد الذين سكنوا اليمن، ففرح أهل اليمن بذلك من أجل نيل هذا الشرف العظيم باحتضان أعتى وأقوى حضارات التاريخ في بلادهم، ولكن بدون دليل أثري واحد !! 



* وحيث أن أن أن قوم عاد تم ذكرهم في القرآن الكريم ولم يرد لهم ذكرا ولا حتى إشارة في التوراة، فذلك يعني أن ظهور أي دليل على وجود قوم عاد يعني إمامة القرآن للتوراة ومن بعده الإنجيل 



ويعني ذلك كل مايلي: 

1- أن القرآن ليس كتاب أساطير كما زعموا بسبب ذكر حضارة قوم عاد به 

2- أن القرآن منزل من الله سبحانه وتعالى 

3- أن التوراة والإنجيل تابعين للقرآن وهو إمامهم 

4- وأن الإنسان ليس أصله قردا كما يزعم بعض العلماء وإنما بشرا جميلا هو آدم أبو البشر 

5- وأن سيدنا آدم يتجاوز عمره مائة ألف عام وليس سبعة آلاف فقط كما يزعم التلمود اليهودي 

6- وأن الإنسان في الماضي كان عملاقا كما أشارت جميع الروايات الإسلامية بناء على أحاديث سيدنا محمد e التي ذكرتها سالفا 






الدور الخبيث لليهود 

إنهم أول من يعلمون الحق، ولكنهم يخفونه رغبة في استمرار زعم أنهم شعب الله المختار وأنهم على حق في كل شئ، وأن على العالم كله أن يخدمهم بناء على ذلك، فذلك هو منى مناهم، وقد عمد اليهود على تزوير الحقائق التاريخية كعادتهم لإدراكهم استحالة هدم الأهرام، والله يحذرهم ويحذرنا منهم على مر الدوام { وَلاَ تَلْبِسُواْ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُواْ الْحَقَّ وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ } البقرة : 42 



وقد اتبعوا الآتي: 

1- أطلقوا اسم صحراء الأحقاف على إحدى صحراوات اليمن التي قطنها أكبر نسبة من اليهود العرب، فاستقبل ذلك أهل اليمن البسطاء بالترحاب ليتشرفوا به من دون أن يدركوا المكيدة التي تحاك بالمسلمين أجمع 

2- نشروا الأشعار التي تمجد قوم عاد باليمن، رغم عدم وجود أي أثر لهم هناك في وقت تبقى آثار سبأ ومعين ظاهرة وواضحة للعيان !! مما جعل ابن عباس وقتادة والضحاك يرفضون وجود قوم عاد باليمن وقالوا قولتهم الشهيرة ( وهل يُستدل على الأثر بالشعر ؟ ) بمعنى أن الأثر يُستدل عليه بالأثر وليس بأبيات شعر، وكل غرض اليهود هو إبعاد النظر عن مصر 

3- أرسلوا نابليون بونابرت الصهيوني ( أعلن في فرنسا قبل غزواته أنه قادم لإنشاء إسرائيل الكبرى ) وهو زوج اليهودية الخائنة ( جوزفين ) والذي موله هو الثري اليهودي البريطاني روتشيلد ( من أجل إنشاء إسرائيل الكبرى ) ولكن قطعت بريطانيا الطريق على نابليون كي لا تكون له إمبراطورية تابعة له في الشرق الأوسط تهدد تجارة بريطانيا مع وعد بأن تكون هي صاحبة فضل إنشاء إسرائيل كما حدث في وعد بلفور، ومن مخططات نابليون في الطريق لتحقيق إسرائيل الكبرى تثبيت أن كل الآثار تخص اللصوص الفراعنة حتى لا تنكشف حقيقة قوم عاد ويعلم الجميع بزيف الصهيونية وإمامة القرآن الكريم، فهل يعقل أن غازٍ يصطحب معه سفنا محملة بالمطابع والعلماء من أول الغزو ؟ هل أحب الفراعنة رغم أنه نصراني متزوج من يهودية ؟ أم من أجل سواد عيون المصريين !! وما لم يفلح في عمله تكفلت به بريطانيا، إنهم اليهود الذين يحركون العالم بعد أن عَلو عُلو آخر الزمان الموعودين به قبل أن يمحقهم الله على أيد المسلمين عم قريب بإذن الله رب العالمين 

4- ومن بعده عملت البعثات الأثرية في مصر ( جميعهم جواسيس - كما تكرر مع لجنة اليونيسكوم في العراق ) من أجل هدف واحد فقط هو إخفاء أي دليل يؤكد وجود قوم عاد في مصر، والبحث والنبش في شرق الدلتا عسى أن يجدوا أدلة تثبت قرى لبني إسرائيل حتى تكون مسمار جحا الذي يدخلون به مصر حتى نهر النيل فيقيموا دولة إسرائيل الكبرى من النيل إلى الفرات كما يأملون ( لعنهم الله جميعا ). 







اليهود ضربوا خمسة عصافير بحجر واحد 

1- اتهام القرآن بأنه كتاب أساطير، حيث لم نكتشف مساكن قوم عاد العملاقة حتى الآن لا في اليمن ولا غيرها، رغم أن الأهرام تسد عين الشمس كما يقولون 

2- عدم إثبات وجود بشر يفوق عمرهم 7.000 عام كما في تفسير التلمود لديهم أن عمر آدم 7.000 عام فقط ( حتى لا ينفضحوا بأنهم أهل هراء وتخاريف ) 

3- تقليص عمر الحضارة المصرية من 70.000 عام إلى 7.000 عام نكاية بمصر الكنانة التي يحقدون عليها كل الحقد 

4- عدم عملقة أهل الماضي، إذ أن في ذلك تفرد إعجازي للإسلام 

5- ادعاء أنهم هم بناة الأهرام ( استدراجا للشعب المصري حتى يثيروه فنتمسك بأن الفراعنة هم البناة – منتهى الخبث والمكر والحيلة ). 



وإليكم نصا من بروتوكولات حكماء صهيون في المحضر رقم ستة عشر: 

" سوف نهدم دعائم التعليم الجامعي الآن، ونعيد كتابة التاريخ لنحذف منه كل إساءة موجهة لتاريخنا اليهودي " 

( من كتاب نهاية اليهود ص 13 – أ. أبو الفداءى محمد عزت، دار الاعتصام – القاهرة 1996م ) 



وهم يسيطرون على علم الآثار أكثر من سيطرتهم على المال والإعلام والسياسة 

وتصور عزيزي القارئ أن كلية الآثار تدرس لنا ما ورد على ألسنة اليهود أمثال هيرودوت ولانجستر ومانتيون وديودورنت وهامرتن وغيرهم ... !! ووتجاهل تأريخات المسلمين من الصحابة والعلماء التابعين أمثال حبر الأمة ابن عباس والضحاك وقتادة والمقريزي والنويري والحميري والكرماني ... 

لماذا ؟ هل اليهود بشر وما عاداهم حيوانات ؟ 






البعثة الأمريكية العجيبة 

هنالك بعثة أمريكية ادعت أنهم اكتشفوا مدينة إرم بصحراء السعودية، وقد حددوا موقعها بانها مدينة أوبار جنوب الرياض 130 كيلومتر حيث استخرجوا قلعة من تحت الرمال 

السعودية من جانبها نفت رسميا تلك الفرية بأن مدن قوم عاد هي أوبار 

وبالنظر إلى القلعة التي استخرجوها نجد أنها مبنية من طوب صغير الحجم، وحجمها إجمالا بحجم فيلا من عصرنا الحالي ‍!! فهل تلك هي { ِعَادٍ / إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ / الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ } الفجر : 6-7-8 ؟؟ 

فاتجهوا لسلطنة عمان وادعوا أنهم اكتشفوا عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية أنهاراً وأودية تحت الرمال، واستخرجوا أعمدة من تحت الرمال 

سلطنة عمان من جانبها أيضا نفت أيضا رسميا تلك الفرية 

وبالنظر لتلك الأعمدة نجد أن ارتفاعها لا يزيد عن 4 أمتار !! فهل تلك هي { ِعَادٍ / إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ / الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي الْبِلَادِ } الفجر : 6-7-8 ؟؟ 

فاتجهوا إلى اليمن ليعلنوا أنهم اكتشفوا أودية إرم هناك !! 

# الجدير بالذكر أن البعثة الأمريكية مكونة من 38 يهودي !! # 

وفي الواقع لو أنهم اكتشفوا بالفعل حضارة قوم عاد لكان الأولى بهم أن يعلنوا إسلامهم لأن حقيقة تلك الحضارة تم ذكرها في القرآن الكريم وحده على الإطلاق دونا عن جميع كتب التأريخ والكتب الدينية الأخرى 

فهل فهمنا الآن لماذا إصرارهم على تأكيدهم أن قوم عاد كانوا بالجزيرة العربية ؟ 

مجرد لإبعاد النظر عن أن قوم عاد موطنهم مصر، حتى تظل الأهرام منسوبة للفراعنة، ونظل نجري وراء السراب في الجزيرة العربية، فيستمرون في التهكم على القرآن بأنه كتاب أساطير حيث لا مساكن لقوم عاد في الجزيرة العربية وتصبح مباني الفراعنة أكبر من مباني قوم عاد !! 







نشر البحث 

وبعد البحث المضني لأربعة أعوام، والتباحث مع علماء الدين والفلك والتاريخ والطب والهندسة والآثار، وبعد الزيارات الميدانية العديدة، نشرت البحث ( تحت اسم الفراعنة لصوص حضارة ) وهو الذي هاجمته الصحف المصرية الحكومية، وأيدته بعض الصحف المصرية غير الحكومية، كما أيدته جرائد المسلمون السعودية والحياة اللندنية وقناة MBC والتليفزيون الإيطالي ووكالات أنباء رويتر وأسوشيتتدبرس وإف سي وان. 



وهكذا حل البحث جميع الألغاز، ومنها على سبيل المثال: 

كيف يمكن تشييد تلك المباني العملاقة بهذا الحجر العملاق في ظل انعدام أجهزة تقنية كالتي نمتلكها اليوم ؟ الجواب: عن طريق عمالقة حيث كان ذلك الحجر العملاق بالنسبة لنا مجرد طوب بالنسبة لهم 

ما سر النوافذ المرتفعة في المعابد المصرية ؟ 

الجواب: إنها نوافذ مساكن قوم عاد التي تتناسب وأطوالهم والتي سكنها الفراعنة من بعدهم 

لماذا رمم الفراعنة ما تهدم من المباني والأسوار الحجرية بالطين وليس من نفس الحجارة الضخمة المبينة منها ؟ الجواب: لأنهم لا يستطيعون التعامل بها 

لماذا بنيت القلاع الفرعونية من الطين وليس من الحجارة الضخمة ؟ 

الجواب: لأنه لا قدرة لهم في قطع الحجارة العملاقة أو نقلها أو رفعها 

أين هي قصور الفراعنة ؟ 

الجواب: غير معلن عنها لأنها ببساطة مبنية من الطين مما سيفضح هذا التناقض الصارخ، إذ كيف يبنون أهرام عبثية ومعابد من حجارة عملاقة ثم يبنون القصور والقلاع من الطين !! 

لماذا دفنت أهرام يتجاوز عددها 60 هرماً تحت الرمال ولم يكتمل بناؤها ؟ 

الجواب: لأن قوم عاد هلكوا بريح عاتية مفاجئة أنهت حضارتهم 

أبو الهول اكتشفوه مدفونا في الرمال ليس عليه حرف هيروغليفي واحد، ماذا يعني ذلك ؟ 

الجواب: ببساطة لأن الفراعنة لم يكتشفوه 

ما سر الممرات العملاقة داخل الأهرام ؟ 

الجواب: لأنها ممرات قوم عاد، ونحن الآن ندخل من المجاري وهي الممرات الضيقة 

ما سر ظهور نقوش مفاجئة داخل الأهرام وعلى أبي الهول ؟ 

الجواب: لأنه التزوير لكسر البلبلة لتعجب الجميع من عدم وجود نقوش فرعونية داخل الأهرامات وعلى أبي الهول 

لماذا توجد مقابر على شكل أهرامات بالجيزة وأخرى كهوف بالوادي الغربي بالأقصر ؟ 

الجواب:إن المسألة ببساطة أن الأهرام ليست مقابر بكل المقاييس 



وهكذا عشرات وعشرات من الأمثلة التي تؤكد بالدليل القاطع أن قوم عاد هم أصحاب تلك الحضارة التي سكنها الفراعنة من بعدهم، نقشوا ما يحلو لهم عليها، ادعوا أنهم بناة المعابد، وسكتوا عن بناة الأهرام، ثم ظهر منهم من فضحهم وأوضح حقيقة البناة الأصليين 







مراكب الشمس !! 

كما نعلم ( أو كما أرادوا لنا أن نلعم ) تم اكتشاف مركب الشمس بواسطة الأثري كمال الملاخ، الذي قام بتركيبها لتعرض على العالم في متحف حديث خلف الهرم الأكبر، وقد زعموا أن ذلك المركب دفن بجوار هرم خوفو ليتنقل به الملك بعد العودة للحياة مرة أخرى، إلى هنا انتهى ما يستخفون به الناس 



ولكن سرعان ما توالت الاستفهامات حتى من أقل الناس ثقافة أو دراية، وكانت الأسئلة التي حاصرت هيئة الآثار المستخفة بعقول المصريين وأجوبتهم الهشة كالتالي: 

1- لماذا دفن الفراعنة المركب مفككة ؟ هل سيركبها الملك أم يقوم بتركيبها ؟ 

لا إجابة 

2- كيف يستطيع كمال الملاخ تركيب المركب وهو أثري وليس مهندس ؟ 

الإجابة هي أن كمال الملاخ معجز وأسطورة وفريد وليس له مثيل !! هكذا والله تكون إجاباتهم !! 

3- بل وبفرض أنه قام بتركيبها، فكيف استطاع تجميع 1444 قطعة مفككة دون خريطها توضح المواقع ؟ 

نفس الإجابة السابقة، أن كمال الملاخ معجز وأسطورة وفريد وليس له مثيل !! 

4- لماذا هذا التقليد لخوفو وبعض الملوك من دون التعميم كقاعدة لجميع الملوك أسوة بالذهب ؟؟ 

لا إجابة. 



# والحقيقة شديدة المرارة هي أن الحفرة التي اكتشفت متاخمة للهرم الأكبر ما هي إلا قبر الملك " سوريد " باني الهرم الأكبر من قبيلة شداد أولاد عاد، وعندما أدركوا أنه من المستحيل هدم تلك الحفرة المب


----------



## طالب من العراق (9 مارس 2010)

حقيقة الأهرامات: معجزة قرآنية جديدة 

آخر اكتشاف علمي جاء فيه: باحثون فرنسيون وأمريكيون يؤكدون أن الأحجار الضخمة التي استخدمت لبناء الأهرامات هي مجرد 'طين' تم تسخينه بدرجة حرارة عالية، هذا ما تحدث عنه القرآن بدقة تامة، لنقرأ.. 

هل ستبقى الأهرامات التي نعرفها من عجائب الدنيا السبع؟ وهل وجد العلماء حلاً للغز بناء الأهرامات في مصر القديمة؟ وهل لا زال البعض يعتقد أن الجن هم من بنوا هذه الأهرامات؟ وهل يمكن أن نصدق أن مخلوقات من الفضاء الخارجي قامت ببناء أهرامات مصر؟.. 

هذه تكهنات ملأت الدنيا واستمرت لعدة قرون، ولكن الاكتشاف الجديد الذي قدمه علماء من فرنسا وأمريكا سوف يغير نظرة العلماء للأبد، وسوف يعطي تفسيراً علمياً بسيطاً لسر بناء الأهرامات، ولكن الأعجب من ذلك أن هذا السر موجود في القرآن منذ أربعة عشر قرناً!!! 

السؤال: كيف جاءت جميع الحجارة متطابقة حتى إنك لا تجد مسافة شعرة بين الحجر والآخر؟ وأين المعدات والأزاميل التي استخدمت في نحت الحجارة؟ فلم يتم العثور حتى الآن على أي واحد منها؟ إن هذا الاكتشاف يؤكد أن العلماء كانوا مخطئين عندما ظنوا أن الأهرامات بُنيت من الحجارة، والأقرب للمنطق والحقيقة أن نقول إن حضارة الفراعنة قامت على الطين!! 

صورة من الأعلى لهرم خوفو الأكبر، حيث نلاحظ أن هذا الهرم كان أعلى بناء في العالم حيث بلغ ارتفاعه بحدود 146 متراً، واستخدم في بنائه ملايين الأحجار وكل حجر يزن عدة أطنان، إنه عمل ضخم. 

حقائق علمية جديدة 

من الحقائق العلمية أن الأهرام الأعظم كان يرتفع 146 متراً وهو أعلى بناء في العالم لمدة 4500 عام، واستمر كذلك حتى القرن التاسع عشر. والنظرية الجديدة التي يقترحها البروفسور الفرنسي Joseph Davidovits مدير معهد Geopolymer يؤكد فيها أن الأهرامات بنيت أساساً من الطين، واستُخدم الطين كوسيلة لنقل الحجارة على سكك خاصة. 

ويفترض البحث أن الطين ومواد أخرى أُخذت من تربة نهر النيل ووُضعت هذه المواد معاً في قوالب حجرية محكمة، ثم سخنت لدرجة حرارة عالية، مما أدى إلى تفاعل هذه المواد وتشكيلها حجارة تشبه الحجارة الناتجة عن البراكين أو التي تشكلت قبل ملايين السنين. 

ويؤكد العالم Davidovits أن الحجارة التي بنيت منها الأهرامات صنعت أساساً من الكلس والطين والماء، لأن التحاليل باستخدام تقنية النانو أثبتت وجود كميات من الماء في هذه الحجارة ومثل هذه الكميات غير موجودة في الأحجار الطبيعية. 

كذلك هناك تناسق في البنية الداخلية للأحجار، وهذا يؤكد أنه من غير المعقول أن تكون قد جلبت ثم نحتت بهذا الشكل، والاحتمال الأكثر واقعية أنهم صبوا الطين في قوالب فجاءت أشكال الأحجار متناسقة تماماً مثلما نصبُّ اليوم الأدوات البلاستيكية في قوالب فتأتي جميع القطع متساوية ومتشابهة تماماً. 

لقد استُعمل المجهر الإلكتروني لتحليل عينات من حجارة الأهرامات، وكانت النتيجة أقرب لرأي Davidovits وظهرت بلورات الكوارتز المتشكلة نتيجة تسخين الطين واضحة، وصرح بأنه لا يوجد في الطبيعة مثل هذه الأحجار. وقد أثبت التحليل الإلكتروني على المقياس المصغر جداً، وجود ثاني أكسيد السيليكون، وهذا يثبت أن الأحجار ليست طبيعية. 
البرفسور Michel Barsoum يقف بجانب الأهرام الأعظم، ويؤكد أن هذه الحجارة صبَّت ضمن قوالب وما هي إلا عبارة عن طين! وهذا ما أثبته في أبحاثه بعد تجارب طويلة تبين بنتيجتها أن هذه الحجارة ليست طبيعية، لأنها وبعد التحليل بالمجهر الإلكتروني تأكد أن هذه الحجارة تشكلت بنتيجة تفاعل سريع بين الطين والكلس والماء بدرجة حرارة عالية. 

إن كتاب Davidovits الشهير والذي جاء بعنوان Ils ont bati les pyramides ونشر بفرنسا عام 2002 حل جميع المشاكل والألغاز التي نسجت حول طريقة بناء الأهرامات، ووضع آلية هندسية بسيطة للبناء من الطين، وكان مقنعاً لكثير من الباحثين في هذا العلم. 

ويؤكد بعض الباحثين أن الأفران أو المواقد استخدمت قديماً لصناعة السيراميك والتماثيل. فكان الاستخدام الشائع للنار أن يصنعوا تمثالاً من الطين الممزوج بالمعادن وبعض المواد الطبيعية ثم يوقدون عليه النار حتى يتصلب ويأخذ شكل الصخور الحقيقية. وقد استخدمت العديد من الحضارات أسلوب الطين المسخن لصنع الأحجار والتماثيل والأدوات. 

كما أكدت الأبحاث جميعها أن الطريقة التي كان تستخدم في الأبنية العالية مثل الأهرامات، أنهم يصنعون سككاً خشبية تلتف حول الهرم بطريقة حلزونية مثل عريشة العنب التي تلتف حول نفسها وتصعد للأعلى. 

أبحاث أخرى تصل إلى النتيجة ذاتها 

لقد أثبتت تحاليل أخرى باستخدام الأشعة السينية وجود فقاعات هواء داخل العينات المأخوذة من الأهرامات، ومثل هذه الفقاعات تشكلت أثناء صب الأحجار من الطين بسب الحرارة وتبخر الماء من الطين، ومثل هذه الفقاعات لا توجد في الأحجار الطبيعية، وهذا يضيف دليلاً جديداً على أن الأحجار مصنوعة من الطين الكلسي. 

ويؤكد البرفسور الإيطالي Mario Collepardi والذي درس هندسة بناء الأهرامات أن الفراعنة كل ما فعلوه أنهم جاؤوا بالتراب الكلسي المتوفر بكثرة في منطقتهم ومزجوه بالتراب العادي وأضافوا إليه الماء من نهر النيل وقاموا بإيقاد النار عليه لدرجة حرارة بحدود 900 درجة مئوية، مما أكسبه صلابة وشكلاً يشبه الصخور الطبيعية. 

إن الفكرة الجديدة لا تكلف الكثير من الجهد لأن العمال لن يحملوا أية أحجار ويرفعونها، كل ما عليهم فعله هو صنع القوالب التي سيصبّ فيها الطين ونقل الطين من الأرض والصعود به في أوعية صغيرة كل عامل يحمل وعاء فيه شيء من الطين ثم يملؤوا القالب، وبعد ذلك تأتي عملية الإحماء على النار حتى يتشكل الحجر، ويستقر في مكانه وبهذه الطريقة يضمنوا أنه لا توجد فراغات بين الحجر والآخر، مما ساهم في إبقاء هذه الأهرامات آلاف السنين 

حجرين متجاورين من أحجار الهرم، ونلاحظ التجويف البيضوي الصغير بينهما والمشار إليه بالسهم، ويشكل دليلاً على أن الأحجار قد صُبت من الطين في قالب صخري. لأن هذا التجويف قد تشكل أثناء صب الحجارة، ولم ينتج عن التآكل، بل هو من أصل هذه الحجارة. Michel Barsoum, Drexel University 

الحقيقة العلمية تتطابق مع الحقيقة القرآنية 

بعد هذه الحقائق يمكننا أن نصل إلى نتيجة ألا وهي أن التقنية المستعملة بناء الأبنية الضخمة كالأهرامات، كانت عبارة عن وضع الطين العادي المتوفر بكثرة قرب نهر النيل وخلطه بالماء ووضعه ضمن قوالب ثم إيقاد النار عليه حتى يتصلب وتتشكل الحجارة التي نراها اليوم. 

هذه التقنية يا أحبتي بقيت مختفية ولم يكن لأحد علم بها حتى عام 1981 عندما طرح ذلك العالم نظريته، ثم في عام 2006 أثبت علماء آخرون صدق هذه النظرية بالتحليل المخبري الذي لا يقبل الشك، أي أن هذه التقنية لم تكن معروفة نهائياً زمن نزول القرآن، ولكن ماذا يقول القرآن؟ لنتأمل يا إخوتي ونسبح الله تبارك وتعالى. 

بعدما طغى فرعون واعتبر نفسه إلهاً على مصر!! ماذا قال لقومه، تأملوا معي (وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي) [القصص: 38]، سبحان الله! إلى هذا الحد بلغ التحدي والاستكبار؟ ولكن فرعون لم يكتف بذلك بل أراد أن يتحدى القدرة الإلهية وأن يبني صرحاً عالياً يصعد عليه ليرى من هو الله، تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً. وبالتالي أراد أن يثبت لقومه الذين كانوا على شاكلته أن موسى عليه السلام ليس صادقاً، وأن فرعون هو الإله الوحيد للكون!! 

فلجأ فرعون إلى نائبه وشريكه هامان وطلب منه أن يبني صرحاً ضخماً ليثبت للناس أن الله غير موجود، وهنا يلجأ فرعون إلى التقنية المستخدمة في البناء وقتها ألا وهي تقنية الإيقاد على الطين بهدف صب الحجارة اللازمة للصرح، يقول فرعون بعد ذلك: (فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) [القصص: 38]. 

ولكن ماذا كانت النتيجة؟ انظروا وتأملوا إلى مصير فرعون وهامان وجنودهما، يقول تعالى: (وَاسْتَكْبَرَ هُوَ وَجُنُودُهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْنَا لَا يُرْجَعُونَ * فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ) [القصص: 39-40]. 

قد يقول قائل هل الصرح هو ذاته الأهرام؟ ونقول لا، فالصرح هو بناء مرتفع أشبه بالبرج أو المنارة العالية، ويستخدم من أجل الصعود إلى ارتفاع عالٍ، وقد عاقب الله فرعون فدمَّره ودمَّر صرحه ليكون لمن خلفه آية، فالبناء الذي أراد أن يتحدى به الله دمَّره الله ولا نجد له أثراً اليوم. وتصديق ذلك أن الله قال في قصة فرعون ومصيره الأسود: (وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ) [الأعراف: 137]. وبالفعل تم العثور على بعض الحجارة المبعثرة والتي دفنتها الرمال خلال آلاف السنين. 

صورة لأحد الأهرامات الثلاثة في الجيزة، ولا تزال قمته مغطاة بطبقة من الطين، وهذه الطبقة هي من نفس نوع الحجارة المستخدمة في البناء، وهذا يدل على أن الطين استخدم بشكل كامل في بناء الأهرامات. وهذه 'التكنولوجيا' كانت ربما سراً من أسرار قوتها، وحافظت على هذا السر حتى في المخطوطات والنقوش لا نكاد نرى أثراً لذكر هذا السر، وبالتالي فإن القرآن يحدثنا عن أحد الأسرار الخفية والتي لا يمكن لأحد أن يعلمها إلا الله تعالى، وهذا دليل قوي على أن القرآن كتاب الله! 

وجه الإعجاز 

1- إن تأكيد هذا الباحث وعشرات الباحثين غيره على أن الطين هو مادة بناء الأهرامات، وأن هذه الأهرامات هي أعلى أبنية معروفة في التاريخ وحتى العصر الحديث، كل هذه الحقائق تؤكد أن الآية القرآنية صحيحة ومطابقة للعلم، وأنها من آيات الإعجاز العلمي. 

2- إن تقنية تصنيع الحجر من الطين باستخدام الحرارة، لم تكن معروفة زمن نزول القرآن، والنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن لديه علم بأن الأهرامات تم بناؤها بهذه الطريقة، ولذلك تعتبر هذه الآية سبقاً علمياً عندما ربطت بين الطين والحرارة كوسيلة من وسائل البناء في عصر الفراعنة، لتدلنا على أن هندسة البناء وقتها كانت قائمة على هذه الطريقة. وهذه الحقيقة العلمية لم يتم التعرف عليها إلا منذ سنوات قليلة جداً وباستخدام تقنيات متطورة! 

3- في هذه المعجزة دليل على التوافق التام بين القرآن والعلم وصدق الله عندما قال عن كتابه: (وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا) [النساء: 82]. وفيها رد على الملحدين الذين يدعون أن القرآن من تأليف محمد، إذ كيف لمحمد أن يتنبأ بأمر كهذا وهو أبعد ما يكون عن الأهرامات ولم يرها أصلاً! 

4- تؤكد الحقائق اليقينية أن الأهرام الأعظم في الجيزة أو ما يسمى هرم خوفو، هو أعلى بناء على وجه الأرض لمدة 4500 عام، وبالتالي كان الفراعنة مشهورين بالأبنية العالية أو الصروح، ولذلك فإن الله تعالى دمَّر الصروح والأبنية التي بناها فرعون مدعي الألوهية، أما بقية الملوك والذين كانوا من قوم عاد في مصر والذين بنوا الأهرامات، فقد نجا الله اهراماتهم من التدمير لتبقى شاهدة على صدق كتاب الله تبارك وتعالى! "فأصبحوا لا يرى إلا مساكنهم" 

5- في قوله تعالى (وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ) تأملوا معي كلمة (يَعْرِشُونَ) والتي تدل على الآلية الهندسية المستخدمة عند الفراعنة لوضع الحجارة فوق بعضها! ففي اللغة نجد كما في القاموس المحيط: عَرَشَ أي بنى عريشاً، وعرش الكرمَ: رفع دواليه على الخشب، وعرش البيت: بناه، وعرش البيت: سقَفه، والنتيجة أن هذه الكلمة تشير إلى وضع الخشب والارتفاع عليه بهدف رفع الحجارة، وهذا ما يقول العلماء والباحثون اليوم، أن الفراعنة استخدموا السكك الخشبية لرفع الطين والتسلق بشكل حلزوني حول البناء تماماً مثل العريشة التي تلتف حول العمود


----------



## mecheil.edwar (9 مارس 2010)

صراحة قرأت المقال ولم أفهم ما تود الأشارة إليه
بالنسبة للأمور المتعلقة بالدين أتركها طبعا لرجال الدين ذوى الأختصاص
ولكن بالنسبة للفراعنة وأنت تريد ان تنفى كونهم بناة الأهرام أو لا تريد الحقيقة لا أعلم ماذا تود أن تشير إليه بالمقال لكن عوما هؤلاء القوم هم نوابغ بلا أدنى شك وليس النبوغ فى فرع واحد فقط وهو تشيد الأهرامات والمعابد بل وكما تعلم فى التحنيط والرسم والنحت وغيرها الكثير والكثير والكثير
وأن كنت غير متخصص فى هذا المجال ولكن أريد أن أقول أن يأتى مئات الالوف من الباحثين ويقفوا مذهولين من الفراعنة ومن منجزاتهم ثم يأتى باحث ويشكك فى صحة كل هؤلاء بنظريات وأفتراضات شبيها بالخيال بأن نقول بناء من الطين تحول إلى حجر!!!!!! أعتقد أنه شئ منافى للمنطق بكل الصور
وأن نقلل من تلك الحضارة بأن نقول أنها ليست 7000 سنة بل سبعين ألف سنة فلكى نقول هذا نهدم تلك؟؟؟

لقد ذكر فى الكتاب المقدس الفراعنة وذكرت مصر بأنها كانت دولة عظيمة وكانت أرفع وأجل شأن من غيرها كما وصفها القران الكريم بذلك

لا داعى أخى الفاضل لأن نقلل بقصد أو بغير قصد من تاريخ أعظم شعب وأعرق حضارة عرفها العالم
أننى حينما زرت المتحف المصرى شعرت بأن ذلك المكان ينبغى أن يكون مصدر حماس وألهام لكل مصرى محب لتراب هذا الوطن كى يعمل ويبتكر ويبدع مثلما كان أجدادنا الفراعنة الذين نعتز ونفتخر بهم وبعلمهم وما وصلوا إليه فى تى فروع المعرفة والعلم
أن الأهرامات والتحنيط والنقوش والمعابد لحضارة الفرعونية توضح لنا بأجلا بيان مدى تأثير الأيمان والعقيدة عند الفراعنة لقد توصلوا بالفطرة إلى البعث والخلود وأن الأنسان سوف يحاسب عن أعماله وهناك حياة أخرى بعد هذه الحياة
لم يأخذوا هذه الأمور بسطحية بل بعمق وكانت دافعا لهم ومصدر إلهام كى يتبحروا فى علوم البناء والفلك والطب والكيمياء كى تكون خادما مطيعا لأيمانهم وثقتهم
فبقيت قبورهم وحفظت أجسادهم إلى هذا اليوم 

تحية لهم تحية لتلك العقول العبقرية التى لن تتكرر
وكفا كلاما لا ليق بتلك الحضارة العظيمة التى أشعر كأننى لا شئ حينما أتحدث عنها


----------



## mndream (9 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا مقدرتش اكمل المقال كله لانه طويييييييييييييييل جدا بس احب اسئلك
1- الفراعنه برعوا في التحنيط وده من اصعب العلوم مش صعب عليهم يبرعوا في البناء
2- المومياوات الموجوده داخل الاهرامات وداخل القبور في الاقصر كلها للفراعنه 
3- النقوش علي الجدران ما زالت بالوانها الزاهيه كما هي رغم مرور الاف السنين الا يدل ذلك علي عبقرية الفراعنه
4- انت صورت الفراعنه علي انهم شوية حراميه وجهله وده كلام ميدخلش عقل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 مارس 2010)

mndream قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مقدرتش اكمل المقال كله لانه طويييييييييييييييل جدا بس احب اسئلك
> 1- الفراعنه برعوا في التحنيط وده من اصعب العلوم مش صعب عليهم يبرعوا في البناء
> 2- المومياوات الموجوده داخل الاهرامات وداخل القبور في الاقصر كلها للفراعنه
> ...


 I agree with you 100%
and thank you for your reply


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (10 مارس 2010)

انا قرات المقال ده قبل كده واقتنعت به كثيرا وعندما ذكرت هذا لمهندس زميلي اخر مطلع علي مثل هذه الابحاث ذكر لي ان هناك ابحاث اخري قامت بالرد علي هذا البحث ردا قويا فارجو منك قراتها
ثم اننا لا يهمنا ماذا صنع هذا القوم ولكن يهمنا ماذا صنعنا نحن


----------



## ADHAM SOLIMAN (10 مارس 2010)

أخي الفاضل
لا تنساق وراء المخططات الصهيونية التي تسعي لنفي بناء الأهرامات بواسطة المصريين وبعد الوقوع في حيص بيص يبدأون في تزوير دلائل لإقناعنا بأنهم هم بناة الأهرامات وتصبح مسمار جحا وسببا لدخول مصر كما حدث في فلسطين ثو يعيدون الكرة علي دول أخري مثل العراق وباقي البلاد التي تدخل مخطط من النيل إلي الفرات


----------



## خيطو (10 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم
لقداطلعت على بحث الكاتب عطا منذ فترة طويلة و قد ولد عندي اقتناعا قويا بصحة نظريته ,ان نفي بناء الاهرات على يد الفراعنة لا يعني الحط من قيمتهم قطعا.مع ان القرأن الكريم اشار صراحة الى ضلالهم
و ليكن معلوما ان الفراعنة كانوا حكاما لمصر و ان ثبت انهم هم من بنى الاهرامات فالفضل ليس لهم بل لشعب مصر العظيم.
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## A.Bozan (10 مارس 2010)

يا جماعة نريد رد علمي 
يعني من وجهة نظري 
انا لا انفي او اؤكد ما سبق
ولكن أناقش بعض مما ورد فيه
ما دام قوم عاد هم ضخام وهم كانوا موجودين قبل الفراعنة والانسان أخذ بالصغر من فجر التاريخ
كيف تم أكتشاف الهياكل العظمية المماثلة للشخص الطبيعي (الانسان العاقل الاول وعمره 160 ألف سنة ) وهو موجود قبل قوم عاد واصغر منهم وتوجد صور على النت بامكان أي شخص الوصول لها تظهر هياكلهم العظمية التي هي بحجمنا الطبيعي
وهل من المعقول وجود احجام مختلفة للإنسان لم يظهر أي منها للعلن أبدا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ولو عن سبيل الصدفة
هذا كبداية
وبالفعل انا غير مقتنع ان المصريين بنوها بالحبال
ولللحديث تتمة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (5 أبريل 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> صراحة قرأت المقال ولم أفهم ما تود الأشارة إليه
> بالنسبة للأمور المتعلقة بالدين أتركها طبعا لرجال الدين ذوى الأختصاص
> ولكن بالنسبة للفراعنة وأنت تريد ان تنفى كونهم بناة الأهرام أو لا تريد الحقيقة لا أعلم ماذا تود أن تشير إليه بالمقال لكن عوما هؤلاء القوم هم نوابغ بلا أدنى شك وليس النبوغ فى فرع واحد فقط وهو تشيد الأهرامات والمعابد بل وكما تعلم فى التحنيط والرسم والنحت وغيرها الكثير والكثير والكثير
> وأن كنت غير متخصص فى هذا المجال ولكن أريد أن أقول أن يأتى مئات الالوف من الباحثين ويقفوا مذهولين من الفراعنة ومن منجزاتهم ثم يأتى باحث ويشكك فى صحة كل هؤلاء بنظريات وأفتراضات شبيها بالخيال بأن نقول بناء من الطين تحول إلى حجر!!!!!! أعتقد أنه شئ منافى للمنطق بكل الصور
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 

اتفق معك اخي الفاضل


واضيف اننا عندما نجهل كيفية بناء الاهرام فهذا شئ وانكار ان الفراعنة هم بناتها فهذا شئ آخر - فليس من المعقول ان نثبت عدم بناء الفراعنه للاهرام بالتشكيك في طريقة البناء - والتي من الممكن ان تكون طريقة بناء الاهرام الحقيقيه غير معلومه لنا حتي الان وسيتم اكتشافها بعد ذلك وان الاستنتاجات الحاليه ماهي الا اجتهادات قد تحتمل الخطأ والصواب 

وتقبل تحياتي 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــد_


----------



## taha aref (5 أبريل 2010)

كلام فارغ


----------



## civil_eng1184 (9 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله إن القلب ليحزن وإن العين لتدمع مما آل إليه حالنا
ولكن لا نقول الا ما يرضي ربنا
فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
سبحان الله أتعجب من حماس المدافعين عن قوم أشركوا بالله وطغو وتجبروا حتى قال الله فيهم ( فاستخف قومه فأطاعوه إنهم كانوا قوم سوء فاسقين)
لا نجد هذا الحماس والدفاع حينما نسمع الاتهامات من أعداء الإسلام على الحضارة الإسلامية وزعمهم أن الإسلام انتشر بحد السيف وما إلى ذلك من ترهات القوم


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (10 أبريل 2010)

هنا سوف تدخلنا في مشكلة كبيرة وهي من هم أعظم الحضارات...يا أخي الكريم الحضارات الإنسانية عملية متعاقبة الكل شارك بها وكل منهم أضاف لبنة من لبنات هذا الوجود الذي أراده الله عز وجل ....وإذا أردت أن تدخل بالعظمة وما إلى آخره فأحب أن أعلمك أنه يوجد حضارات في سوريا كل يوم يتم الكشف عنها ولعشرات آلاف السنيين خلت...وقد تم اكتشاف مدارس أثرية في سوريا كان الفراعنة يرسلون أولادهم إليها لكي يتعلموا في سوريا واكتشاف أبجدية رأس شمرا على الساحل السوري كأول أبجدية أحرف عرفها الإنسان لهي دليل على أن سوريا هي مهد العلم والحضارات....
ليس صحيحا أن الفراعنة هم أعظم الناس ولو كان ما يقولونه صحيح لتم ذكرهم في القرآن وتم التدليل على عملهم ...
هناك حضارات كثيرة قد جاءت قبلهم وبعدهم هم أشد منهم قوة وسوف يتم اكتشافها لاحقا.
نالت الحضارة الفرعونية حظا كبيرا نتيجة حفظها من عوامل التلف على مر السنين فلم يصبها الزلازل التي أصابت بلاد الشام والرافدين فنجت وانحفظت وهذا بحد ذاته حظ من حظوظ المصريين.....وربما تكون دليل عبرة تذكرنا بجبروت وتكبر وظلم الفراعنة للناس وكفرهم بالله عز وجل..........


----------



## Ayman (10 أبريل 2010)

اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع مع تعليقات الاخوة الزملاء يجب ان يوضع تحت موضوع Have a nice Weekend 

و أحلى حاجة ان محدش فاهم حاجة 
شكلي هحطها توقيع يا أستاذنا محيي


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوع حلوووووو
بس العلم عند الله هو عالم كل شي


----------



## محمودشمس (10 أبريل 2010)

الله اعلم ربنا يهدينا للصواب


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 أبريل 2010)

:7::7:


ayman قال:


> اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع مع تعليقات الاخوة الزملاء يجب ان يوضع تحت موضوع have a nice weekend
> 
> و أحلى حاجة ان محدش فاهم حاجة
> شكلي هحطها توقيع يا أستاذنا محيي


 
 اهلا بيك يا حاج ايمن - مافيش مانع ابداً تحطها توقيع بس ياريت تشير للمصدر:7::7::7: علشان حقوق الطبع تبقي محفوظه :7::7::7: وبراءة الاختراع والكلام الكبير ده :7::7::7:

وانت عارف طبعاً السبب ايه


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (10 أبريل 2010)

ayman قال:


> اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع مع تعليقات الاخوة الزملاء يجب ان يوضع تحت موضوع have a nice weekend
> 
> و أحلى حاجة ان محدش فاهم حاجة
> شكلي هحطها توقيع يا أستاذنا محيي


الظاهر ان مش المهندس ايمن بس الي عايز يسرق التوقيع 
كنت عايزة اعلق نفس التعليق بس خفت من حقوق النشر
بس بما ان استاذنا محيي متنازل يبقي فعلا
محدش فاهم حاجة


----------



## محمد دهشورى (10 أبريل 2010)

adham soliman قال:


> أخي الفاضل
> لا تنساق وراء المخططات الصهيونية التي تسعي لنفي بناء الأهرامات بواسطة المصريين وبعد الوقوع في حيص بيص يبدأون في تزوير دلائل لإقناعنا بأنهم هم بناة الأهرامات وتصبح مسمار جحا وسببا لدخول مصر كما حدث في فلسطين ثو يعيدون الكرة علي دول أخري مثل العراق وباقي البلاد التي تدخل مخطط من النيل إلي الفرات


معاك فى كل اللى قولته 
شكرا ليك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (10 أبريل 2010)

انا اتعجب من ان البعض يسمي الفراعنه مصريين علي الرغم من ثبوت انهم من السودان وتحديدا شمال السودان وبخاصه اذا علمنا انها اخر ابحاث سويسريه وسبقتها دراسات . الا ان السودانيين كمسلمين وعرب لا يتفاخرون بكفار هم من اصحاب النار "عدا شخص لبس لبس فرعون تباهيا "
اما من اراد التحقق فله البحث في الانترنت عن ذلك وقد حكم بعانخي حتي سوريا (ابو الحلول لا تزعل 
(


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 أبريل 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> انا اتعجب من ان البعض يسمي الفراعنه مصريين علي الرغم من ثبوت انهم من السودان وتحديدا شمال السودان وبخاصه اذا علمنا انها اخر ابحاث سويسريه وسبقتها دراسات . الا ان السودانيين كمسلمين وعرب لا يتفاخرون بكفار هم من اصحاب النار "عدا شخص لبس لبس فرعون تباهيا "
> اما من اراد التحقق فله البحث في الانترنت عن ذلك وقد حكم بعانخي حتي سوريا (ابو الحلول لا تزعل
> (


 
يااخ مصعب كلمة فرعون تعني ملك وجمعها فراعنة يعني ملوك - وليس معني ان فرعون كان طاغيه معني هذا ان كلمة فرعون اصبحت حرام وتعني كافر 
وربنا سبحانه وتعالي ذكر في سورة النمل علي لسان بلقيس ملكة سبأ ( ان الملوك اذا دخلوا قرية افسدوها وجعلوا أعزة أهلها أذله وكذلك يفعلون ) صدق الله العظيم آيه 34سورة النمل 

ومع ذلك كلمة ملك موجوده حتي الآن ولم يعترض عليها احد فهناك ملك للاردن وملك للسعودية وملك للبحرين وملك للمغرب ........... الخ وهناك ملوك لممالك غير مسلمة زي ملك اسبانيا وملكة انجلترا .........الخ فهل اعترض احد علي كلمة ملك كما يتم الاعتراض علي كلمة فراعنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

وبعدين التفاخر ليس بالسئ من اعمالهم وانما بالعلم الذي وصلوا اليه والحضارة التي يتكلم عنها العالم والي الان لم يتم اكتشاف كل اسرارها لدرجة ان هناك علم اسمه علم المصريات في الدول الغربيه معني بدراسة اثار الفراعنه وكشف اسرارها وكنوزها 

انا شايف ان كلمة فرعون تعني ملك ولاعلاقة لها بالكفر من قريب او بعيد حتي لو كل الفراعنه كانوا كفار فمدلول الكلمه معناه ملك وليس معني وجود ملك كافر ان كلمة ملك تصبح تعني كافر اليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمـــــــــــد_


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (10 أبريل 2010)

لا للاسف
لان فرعون تعني الملك الذي يدعي الالوهيه او الذي يعبد من دون الله . 
كما ان الحضاره التي تدعي انها مصريه ليست مصريه بل هي من شمال السودان وبداية الاهرامات حسب دراسات وبحوث هي منطقة البجراويه شمال السودان واول مدينه في افريقيا هي مروي وهذا شئ ثابت في البحوث الاثريه ولكن للاسف يحب بعض الناس التباهي . وذلك دليل نقص لا كمال كما اشذ عن السودانيين بحب عرض انفسهم بعض الشئ لنقص في خاصه .
والله اعلم


----------



## Ayman (10 أبريل 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> لا للاسف
> لان فرعون تعني الملك الذي يدعي الالوهيه او الذي يعبد من دون الله .
> كما ان الحضاره التي تدعي انها مصريه ليست مصريه بل هي من شمال السودان وبداية الاهرامات حسب دراسات وبحوث هي منطقة البجراويه شمال السودان واول مدينه في افريقيا هي مروي وهذا شئ ثابت في البحوث الاثريه ولكن للاسف يحب بعض الناس التباهي . وذلك دليل نقص لا كمال كما اشذ عن السودانيين بحب عرض انفسهم بعض الشئ لنقص في خاصه .
> والله اعلم





> يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُم مِّن ذَكَرٍ وَأُنثَى وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوباً وَقَبَائِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوا إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِندَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ }الحجرات13




الاخ السوري يقول ان حضارة السوريين اقدم و اكبر حضارة 
الأخ السوداني يقول ان مهد الحضارة الفرعونية السودان 
الأخ البلجيكي يقوب ان بلجيكا هي أم الدنيا ففيها اكبر عظام بشرية اكتشفت
اليهود ايضا يقولون انهم بناة الاهرامات 

ما رأيكم ان لي زميل لاعمل من قبرص يقول انهم من مهدوا للحضارة الفرعونية وله ادلته اللذيذة 

عن نفسي انا مقتنع تماما ان بتوع المنصورة دول أجدع ناس 


و أحلى حاجة ان مفيش حد فاهم حاجة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 أبريل 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> لا للاسف
> _لان فرعون تعني الملك الذي يدعي الالوهيه او الذي يعبد من دون الله_ .
> كما ان الحضاره التي تدعي انها مصريه ليست مصريه بل هي من شمال السودان وبداية الاهرامات حسب دراسات وبحوث هي منطقة البجراويه شمال السودان واول مدينه في افريقيا هي مروي وهذا شئ ثابت في البحوث الاثريه ولكن للاسف يحب بعض الناس التباهي . وذلك دليل نقص لا كمال كما اشذ عن السودانيين بحب عرض انفسهم بعض الشئ لنقص في خاصه .
> والله اعلم


 
ايه دليلك علي هذا الكلام يا اخ مصعب - انها تعني الملك الذي يعبد من دون الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وانا مش باناقش موضوع الحضاره المصريه انها مصريه او ليست كذلك لان الموضوع محسوم بالنسبه لي وماعنديش استعداد اتناقش فيه اصلا 

انا باتكلم علي معني كلمة فرعون وياريت تجيب لي مصدرك في هذا الشان ولا تتطرق الي مواضيع جانبيه اخري


----------



## eng-muataz (10 أبريل 2010)

اتوقع ان هناك مخطط صهيوني أهم على ابواب معبر رفح 
فك الله اسر اخواننا
كفانا اهتماما بالماضي والاحجار 
بالنسبة لي لاتشكل هذه الاثار مثقال ذرة مقابل قطرة دم طفل يذبح في فلسطين
كعادتنا العرب نركض وراء البيضة ونترك الجمل بما حمل
سامحوني......


----------



## أبو يمنى (10 أبريل 2010)

ارجو من الأخ صاحب البحث عمل بحث اخر يثبت عدم احقية اليهود فى فلسطين
يا عم سيب المصريين فى حالهم احنا مش ناقصين


----------



## mohy_y2003 (11 أبريل 2010)

ayman قال:


> الاخ السوري يقول ان حضارة السوريين اقدم و اكبر حضارة
> الأخ السوداني يقول ان مهد الحضارة الفرعونية السودان
> الأخ البلجيكي يقوب ان بلجيكا هي أم الدنيا ففيها اكبر عظام بشرية اكتشفت
> اليهود ايضا يقولون انهم بناة الاهرامات
> ...


 
صدقت يا حاج ايمن وانا بما اني زملكاوي اصيل وكبير :15: وبما ان مافيش حد فاهم حاجه :70: اذاً اقولها بالفم المليان الاهلي حديد:5: وان شاء الله الدوري للاهلي السنه دي وكل سنه وسلملي علي اللي فاهمين حاجه لو عرفت تعثر علي حد فيهم من بين انقاض هذه الدنيا :7: :7::7:
وانا اعتقد ان موضوع قبرص ده ممكن يكون هو الصح لان قبرص بلد جميله وجوها حلو واسمها يدي فرعوني :3::3:


----------



## m66666677 (11 أبريل 2010)

اعتقد ان المهندسين كانوا فراعنة ، ولكن لا اعتقد ان العمال البنائين كانوا فراعنة ،،،


----------



## علي العوضى (13 أبريل 2010)

فعلا قوم عاد هم من بنو الأهرامات زى مابنوا سور الصين العظيم وستاد ويمبلى. يا جماعة ده بحث من واحد فاشل يبحث عن الشهرة لا غير وتم الرد على هذا البحث من قبل كثير من علماء الآثار الحقيقيون , والبحث كله عبارة عن كلام انشاء غير مدعم بأدلة مادية وتفاسير حسب المزاج لبعض الاجزاء فى القران الكريم وعبارة عن واحد قاعد بيتكلم ويرد على نفسه . 
قوم عاد مكانهم معروف فى صحراء الأحقاف زى ماذكر فى القران الكريم . وبعدين فى ادلة كتير على ان الفراعنة برعوا فى العلوم والطب والفلك وابسط دليل على ذلك تعامد الشمس كل عام اللى بيحصل على وجه تمثال رمسيس كل عام فى نفس يومين مولد الملك وتوليه العرش يعنى المسألة مش بس ان اللى يبنى الأهرامات لازم يكون طوله 200 متر وعنده عضلات ومقاس جزمته 270


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخوتى فى المنتدى ، أرجو منكم عدم التهكم على صاحب البحث سواء كان محقاً أو مخطئاً ، فهى وجهة نظر وتعبير عن رأيه ويجب أن تحترم كما تعودنا فى منتدانا الحبيب ، وهو مجتهد وللمجتهد أجران كما نعلم .
كل ما أحزننى هو الرد بتهكم على الباحث أو كاتب المقال من زملاء فى المنتدى أثرونا بآرائهم وعلمهم . إخوتى بما أن منتدانا قد قام بنشر هذا الرأى فمن كان يريد قراءته فليتفضل ومن لا يريد فليمتنع ، وأقسم بالله العلى العظيم أن هذا ليس دفاعاً عن صاحب المقال ولا تبنياً لوجهة نظره فأنا لست معه ولا ضده ولكنها كلمة حق أردت قولها لكل إخوتى فى المنتدى الذى منذ تشرفت بألإنتساب إليه لم أجد هذا الكم من الإنتقاد لأى أحد .
هدانى الله وإياكم إلى سواء السبيل ونفع الله الإسلام بنا وبكم وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## شريف سعيد (13 أبريل 2010)

الموضوع طويل بس انا عايز اسال ليه الممرات اللى داخل الهرم صغيره جدا وتكاد بالكاد تسمح بمرور الرجل العادى فى زماننا فكيف كان اولئك القوم يمرون خلالها اذا كان الواحد منهم فى طول النخله


----------



## ag.nayel (13 أبريل 2010)

يعنى لما حد يعرف ان المصريين بيفتخروا بحضارتهم كل اللى بيجى فى ذهنه انهم بيفتخروا بناس كفره؟
قربت اصدق فعلا ان اليهود هم بناه الاهرامات ........... والدليل بسيط واكتشف من فتره صغيره جدا وهى مقابر العمال ..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
سبحان الله العظيم .


----------



## essamlutfyqutob (13 أبريل 2010)

شوف يا اخي الكريم .
حاول دائما الوصول للحقيقة عن طرق الادله الحقيقيه التى لا مجال فيها للشك وبلاش الكلام اللى يحسسنا بعدم ........


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (13 أبريل 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ايه دليلك علي هذا الكلام يا اخ مصعب - انها تعني الملك الذي يعبد من دون الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> وانا مش باناقش موضوع الحضاره المصريه انها مصريه او ليست كذلك لان الموضوع محسوم بالنسبه لي وماعنديش استعداد اتناقش فيه اصلا
> 
> انا باتكلم علي معني كلمة فرعون وياريت تجيب لي مصدرك في هذا الشان ولا تتطرق الي مواضيع جانبيه اخري


بالمثل من اين اتت كلمة فرعون انها الملك؟ 
ثم القران تكلم عن فرعون و هامان وجنودهما لا اعلم ولك ان ترجع للتفاسير
ثم ان الحضاره ان كانت حضاره الموجوده في شمال السودان معروفه بحضارة مروي اما المواضيع الجانبيه يمكنك الرجوع الي البحث السويسري 
وان كان فرعون او هامان من اي منطقه او حتي شيخ الحاره السابق لنا لن يغيير من الوضع الحالي شئ


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 أبريل 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> بالمثل من اين اتت كلمة فرعون انها الملك؟
> ثم القران تكلم عن فرعون و هامان وجنودهما لا اعلم ولك ان ترجع للتفاسير
> ثم ان الحضاره ان كانت حضاره الموجوده في شمال السودان معروفه بحضارة مروي اما المواضيع الجانبيه يمكنك الرجوع الي البحث السويسري
> وان كان فرعون او هامان من اي منطقه او حتي شيخ الحاره السابق لنا لن يغيير من الوضع الحالي شئ


 
يا اخ مصعب انت بتقول ان كلمة فرعون معناها الملك الذي يعبد من دون الله - وهذا الكلام خطأ - هي تعني ملك باللغه المصريه القديمه مثلها مثل ما يقابلها في اي لغه اخري زي سلطان او ملك او امير او امبراطور ................... الخ - ووارد ان اي كلمة منهم يكون صاحبها كافر او مؤمن فليس معني ان كان هناك امبراطور كافر فتصبح كلمة امبراطور تعني الكفر او وجود سلطان كافر تعني ان كلمة سلطان تعني كافر

هو طبعاً فرعون عمل شئ لم يسبقه اليه احد من الخلق او من الملوك وهو انه قال للناس ان يتخذوه الهاً من دون الله - والعياذ بالله - وهو طاغيه وهو كما قال ربنا في سورة الفجر ( وفرعون ذي الاوتا د الذين طغوا في البلا د فاكثروا فيها الفسا د فصب عليهم ربك سوط عذاب ) صدق الله العظيم فهذا يؤخذ علي الشخص نفسه ولا يؤخذ علي المنصب الذي يشغله 

يعني هل وجود مهندس مرتشي في الحياة تعني ان كلمة مهندس تعني الرشوة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وحتي لو ان الفراعنه ليسوا هم بناة الاهرام - فالاهرام تم بناؤها في ارض مصر يعني لو قوم عاد هم من بنوا الاهرامات فهذا معناه ان قوم عاد هم مصريين ايضا:7: ولكن ساعتها هانقول انهم القدماء المصريين جداً

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## ahmadmandar (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أنا اسمى أحمد خريج آداب تاريخ القاهرة ، أنا حزين جداا من اللى بيتقال 
1- لا يجب أن ترد على شىء إلا قبل إتمام قرائته كاملا 
2- عليك أن تكون حياديا ، فما الذى يهمك أكثر من الحقيقة 
3- ثبوت البحث لايعنى أن المصريين ليسوا هم بناة الأهرام بل يعنى أن الفراعنة فقط ليسوا البناة الأصليين للأهرام
4- إفتح عقلك لأى شىء فالتقدم يبدأمن الشك والتغيير والمعرفة
5-من لم يستطع قراءة هذا البحث كاملا لايستطيع بالضرورة حق الرد
6-دعونا نتناقش ونتحاور لا نتحارب ونتقاتل
7-هناك من يحاول رفع قامة بلاده والرد هنا على الأح السورى ،لم يأت أحد ليبنى لنا حضارتنا ففى كلتا الحالتين يكون المصريون هم بناة الحضارة كانوا فراعنة أو قوم عاد فلا يختلف البحث حول هذه النقطة
8- مصر أم الحضارات الإنسانية فى كل الأحوال فمن لم تبق آثاره دليلا على حضارته ، فهى لم تكن تستحق البقاء من البداية 
9- هذا البحث إما تقرأه بضميرك بحثا عن الحقيقة إن استطعت ، أو أنك لاتستحق قراءته من البداية
والله من وراء القصد والله أعلم ببواطن الأمور


----------



## mohy_y2003 (21 يونيو 2010)

ahmadmandar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا اسمى أحمد خريج آداب تاريخ القاهرة ، أنا حزين جداا من اللى بيتقال
> 1- لا يجب أن ترد على شىء إلا قبل إتمام قرائته كاملا
> 2- عليك أن تكون حياديا ، فما الذى يهمك أكثر من الحقيقة
> ...


 
اهلا بيك يا اخ احمد - واضح ان حضرتك جاي للموضوع ده بالذات مخصوص :7: - يعني اداب تاريخ واول مشاركه ليك في المنتدي تكون في الموضوع نفسه ( اللي تعتبر انت متخصص فيه ) -هو الموضوع صيته وصل وسمع عندكم ولا ايه :7:

عموماً نورت الملتقي واهلا بك بين اخوانك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 يونيو 2010)

_مشاركة الزميل : دمشقى للعضم_​_(هنا سوف تدخلنا في مشكلة كبيرة وهي من هم أعظم الحضارات...يا__ أخي الكريم الحضارات الإنسانية عملية متعاقبة الكل شارك بها وكل منهم أضاف لبنة من__ لبنات هذا الوجود الذي أراده الله عز وجل ....وإذا أردت أن تدخل بالعظمة وما إلى__ آخره فأحب أن أعلمك أنه يوجد حضارات في سوريا كل يوم يتم الكشف عنها ولعشرات آلاف__ السنيين خلت...وقد تم اكتشاف مدارس أثرية في سوريا كان الفراعنة يرسلون أولادهم__ إليها لكي يتعلموا في سوريا واكتشاف أبجدية رأس شمرا على الساحل السوري كأول أبجدية__ أحرف عرفها الإنسان لهي دليل على أن سوريا هي مهد العلم والحضارات__....
ليس صحيحا__ أن الفراعنة هم أعظم الناس ولو كان ما يقولونه صحيح لتم ذكرهم في القرآن وتم__ التدليل على عملهم__ ...
هناك حضارات كثيرة قد جاءت قبلهم وبعدهم هم أشد منهم قوة__ وسوف يتم اكتشافها لاحقا__.
نالت الحضارة الفرعونية حظا كبيرا نتيجة حفظها من__ عوامل التلف على مر السنين فلم يصبها الزلازل التي أصابت بلاد الشام والرافدين فنجت__ وانحفظت وهذا بحد ذاته حظ من حظوظ المصريين.....وربما تكون دليل عبرة تذكرنا بجبروت__ وتكبر_ _وظلم الفراعنة للناس وكفرهم بالله عز وجل__..........)_​وما الضرر فى كونهم عباقرة ​أليس دليل عبقريتهم حفاظهم على حضارتهم حتى اليوم​ولماذا التقليل من شأنهم لما توصلوا إليه من علوم حتى الان لم يستطع العلم الحديث فهم أسرارها​إننا لا نقول أنهم الأعظم شأننا​بل نقول لا داعى لأن نقلل من تاريخ حضارة يأتى الشرق والغرب ليحاول أن يفك شيئا من أسرارها​ولكن لم يعرفوا عنها ألا أقل القليل​لقد زرت بعض البلاد يعملون متاحف لأبنية وبعض الأوراق لم يزيد عمرها عن مئة عام​ونحن تحت مسميات كثيرة نحاول أن نقلل من شأن تلك الحضارة التى يزيد عمرها عن الاف الأعوام​البعض يقول اليهود بناة الاهرامات ​والبعض الاخر يقول انهم سرقوا تلك العلوم​وهناك بعض النظريات تقول أنهم سرقوا معارفهم من غرب اوروبا​والكثير والكثير مما يجعل الأنسان يشعر بألاسف​​


----------



## mecheil.edwar (22 يونيو 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> انا اتعجب من ان البعض يسمي الفراعنه مصريين علي الرغم من ثبوت انهم من السودان وتحديدا شمال السودان وبخاصه اذا علمنا انها اخر ابحاث سويسريه وسبقتها دراسات . الا ان السودانيين كمسلمين وعرب لا يتفاخرون بكفار هم من اصحاب النار "عدا شخص لبس لبس فرعون تباهيا "
> اما من اراد التحقق فله البحث في الانترنت عن ذلك وقد حكم بعانخي حتي سوريا (ابو الحلول لا تزعل
> (


 لا أتفق معك بأى حال من الأحوال على تلك المشاركة
ما علاقة ذلك بالتقليل من شان تلك الحضارة
إن تاريخ تلك الحضارة أكثر من سبعة الاف سنة
لماذا نقلل من حضارة مصر وتاريخها ؟؟؟


----------



## مهند الجنابي (22 يونيو 2010)

الكاتب الكريم
الفراعنه ليسوا فخرا بالنسبه لنا كمسلمين لاننا لا نفخر بقوم جاء ذكرهم بالسوء في القرآن الكريم 
اما انجازاتهم فيجب ان نناقشها بموضوعيه لاتتحيز لهم ولا عليهم
اما بالنسبه لمحاولات تزوير الاثار لتثبيت اهداف سياسيه او دينيه فهذا موجود وابرع الناس فيه هم اليهود
ولهم اهداف منها اقناع العالم بانهم مظلومون وان الضحيه هو المجرم كذلك اشير الى وجود عيب فينا وهو التكال على الغير ورفض الحقائق واستقبالها جاهزه من الغير
وفي النهايه نحن ابناء الحاضر وعلينا العمل ف(كل نفس بما كسبت رهينه)


----------



## hamza_sellam (22 يونيو 2010)

Assalam alikom 
I thank the brother from Iraq who raised this topic, Actually I have heard some thing else regarding building the pyramids in Egypt, the idea is thay did not cut the stones out and then pull them to the site, they create the stones by buirning clay so they could do any shape with any size they wanted because the analysis of the stones built was quite wierd in pure crystle particles , Honestly I do not no whether this thought is correct or not


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (22 يونيو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> لا أتفق معك بأى حال من الأحوال على تلك المشاركة
> ما علاقة ذلك بالتقليل من شان تلك الحضارة
> إن تاريخ تلك الحضارة أكثر من سبعة الاف سنة
> لماذا نقلل من حضارة مصر وتاريخها ؟؟؟


ما افائده من الحجار التي تملأ حيز كبير جدا من الارض بلا فائده وان كنت مقتنع بها وانت مهندس فارجو الا تبني علي انقاض او لا تبني اي بناء الا علي ارض فضاء للحفاظ علي التاريخ للمستقبل حتي يعلم الناس ان هكذا كنا نعيش.
اخي هذه اشياء لا فائده منها الا العبره التي حفظها الله في القران وفي الطبيعه ولكنها ليست مفخره باي حال من الاحوال.
ولست من بلد ليس له تاريخ فبلدي من اقدم الحضارات بل اقدم مدينه حديثه وهذه مثبته بل لها اهرامات اقدم من اي اهرامات في العالم .
ولكنها حجاره فقط ولا اعلم ان كان تهراقا يعرفني او لا


----------



## ahmadmandar (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا للترحيب وسعيد بكونى معكم فى نفس المنتدى 
1- أخى السورى الكريم-أعتذر عن ذكر مسألة الأفضلية ولكن تمت إستثارتى لأن ذلك ليس الموضوع محل النقاش من البداية ولم أكن لأثيره ولكنى احتفظت بحق الرد
2- الموضوع حوار وليس نزاع فأتمنى أن يعود لمكانه الطبيعى كحوار ونقاش
3 - هذا اللينك للبحث محل النقاش لمن يريد تجديد الاطلاع 
http://www.islamicdawa.org/ 
4- أن مستعد للمساعدة بالكتب لمن يريد الاطلاع ، وأريد المناقشة بشكل علمى ومنطقى مع من يهمه الأمر دون تعصب أو سباب ، واعلم أنه لافضل لعربى على أعجمى إلا بالتقوى 
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## reda fouda (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لقد قرات فى الموضوع من قبل وانا اميل لتصديقه و لما لا فطالما الموضوع غير اكيد ممكن كل شىء
وارى ان الموضوع لا يقلل من قيمة مصر بل على العكس يزيدها
وفى النهايه ارجو ان تتقبلوا مرورى


----------



## محمد دهشورى (22 يونيو 2010)

موضوع قديم اوى وبايخ وملهوش لزمه الكلام فيه
مش كل حد عاوز يعمل مجد لنفسه يتكلم عن النجوم عشان يتعرف 
كفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه
ياريت كل حد يفكر فى نفسه وبس ومش يفكر فى حجات تانيه 
وبعدين 
ايه جاب موضوع الاهرامات ده فى الهندسه المدنيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## odwan (22 يونيو 2010)

المقال كبير 
لكن من بناه لديه تفكير رائع في البناء


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 يونيو 2010)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> موضوع قديم اوى وبايخ وملهوش لزمه الكلام فيه
> مش كل حد عاوز يعمل مجد لنفسه يتكلم عن النجوم عشان يتعرف
> كفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه


 
أحيك مهندس محمد


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 يونيو 2010)

وبعدين انا عاوز أقول حاجة بخصوص الأوزان والكلام ده
مومياء الملك رمسيس الثانى موجودة بالمتحف المصرى طول المومياء حوالى 170 أو 180 سم
موجود كذا تمثال لرمسيس الثانى أرتفاع التمثال أكثر من 15 متر يعنى وزن قطعة التمثال على أقل تقدير 10 طن
وزن التابوت للملك خوفو أكثر من 2 أو 3 طن 
يعنى موجودة تلك القطع لأشخاص موجودة المومياوات بتاعتهم
كيف حركوا ونقلوا تلك القطع بتلك الأوزان؟

يعنى الفراعنة برعوا فى النحت برعوا فى التحنيط برعوا فى البناء والتشييد تاريخ كامل موجود وموثق بالنقوش والرسم والنحت والمومياوات إلى اخره
يعنى مثلا عندنا مومياوات أشخاص أحجامهم وأوزانهم وتاريخهم معروف وموجود ومحفوظ 

يعنى مثلا الفراعنة كان أكتشفوا مثلا إن الخرزة الزرقة لما ينزل عليها ضوء القمر تعطى زى إنعكاس يمنع دخول العقارب والثعابين إلى منازلهم مثلا لذلك كانوا يضعوا خرزة زرقة على أبواب ومداخل البيوت يمكن ألى اليوم بصعيد مصر مازال بعض الناس يقوموا بهذا الشئ
شوفوا مثلا علم الكمياء وإزى صنعوا ألوان ونقوش مازالت باقية إلى اليوم
علم البناء مثلا من أفضل الأبنية المقاومة للزلازل والرياح هى الأهرامات هما وصلوا للشكل ده وعرفوا أهميته
علم الفلك والحسابات
الملكة مثلا حتشبسوت خلعوا ليها الضرس الأوسط 
أكتشفوا مرض معروف بمصر أسمه البلهارسيا
شوفوا كيف تتم عملية التحنيط 

يعنى أنهاردة فى علم مثلا أسمه علم الهرميات
الباحث والعالم الجليل المرحوم الدكتور مصطفى محمود أذكر أنه قدم حلقة من برنامجه الشهير العلم والأيمان عن الهرم الأكبر ومدى تأثره الشديد بموا وصلوا إليه الفراعنة من تلك العلوم
يعنى مثلا قبل ظهور أدوات المساحة المتقدمة إزاى هما عرفوا يستخدموا اشعة الشمس فى تحديد خطوط أفقية وراسية وهكذا
الزراعة والأدوات اللى أخترعوها للزراعة
أما عن معتقداتهم فتلك الحضارة موجودة قبل ظهور الأديان السماوية فعمر الحضارة المصرية القديمة أكثر من سبعة الاف سنة

فنحن حينما نتحدث لا نتحدث عن عقائدهم بل نتحدث عن العلوم التى توصلوا إليها
إننا لا نفاخر بهم كما أشار بعض الزملاء من تلك الناحية إنما نحن نتحدث عن علومهم التى إلى اليوم لم نعرف عن أسرارها ألا القليل

فلا ننفى عنهم كونهم هم أصحاب تلك العلوم التى توصلوا إليها لأى سبب لأنه تاريخ موثق ومحفوظ بكافة الأشكال والصور


----------



## محمد دهشورى (23 يونيو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أحيك مهندس محمد


ربنا يخليك يا بشمهندس وانا بصراحه مش عارف التقاليع دى بتطلع علينا منين 
اااااااااااهو ربنا يستر


----------



## engmans (23 يونيو 2010)

ابوحميد الجن قال:


> انا قرات المقال ده قبل كده واقتنعت به كثيرا وعندما ذكرت هذا لمهندس زميلي اخر مطلع علي مثل هذه الابحاث ذكر لي ان هناك ابحاث اخري قامت بالرد علي هذا البحث ردا قويا فارجو منك قراتها
> ثم اننا لا يهمنا ماذا صنع هذا القوم ولكن يهمنا ماذا صنعنا نحن



كلام سليم ماذا قدمنا نحن هذا هو السؤال


----------



## م الجراني (23 يونيو 2010)

تحياتي ..... مامعنى تسمية صحراء جنوب السعودية ...شمال شرق اليمن ...بالاحقاف
صحراء ممتده من مارب حتى حضرموت ... تحت هذا الاسم 
ونرجو تفسير أية هامان ورجاءه في بلوغ الاسباب - غلي الطين و تكوين حجارة عملاقه - فسرو يا أهل التاريخ ذالك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يونيو 2010)

engmans قال:


> كلام سليم ماذا قدمنا نحن هذا هو السؤال


 
ايه علاقة السؤال بالموضوع وبالردود عليه - لو افترضنا اننا لم نقدم شئ يذكر بالمقارنه بما قدموه فهل هذا يعني ان نبخسهم حقهم - وياتي من يقلل من شانهم ويقول انهم لم يفعلوا شيئاً وانما مافعل هذا هو قوم آخرون - هل هذا يعقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ماذا قدمنا نحن - هذا موضوع آخر - يعني لو احنا فشله هل المفروض نصفهم بالفشل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يونيو 2010)

هذا موضوع عن مميزات الهرم كشكل هندسي - بالملتقي العام - هو طبعاً الحوار انحرف عن مساره الطبيعي بعض الوقت ولكنه عاد مره اخري واعتقد انه موضوع مفيد بعيدا عن المشاركات الخارجه عن سياق الموضوع 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202370-2.html#post1681408


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 يونيو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> ايه علاقة السؤال بالموضوع وبالردود عليه - لو افترضنا اننا لم نقدم شئ يذكر بالمقارنه بما قدموه فهل هذا يعني ان نبخسهم حقهم - وياتي من يقلل من شانهم ويقول انهم لم يفعلوا شيئاً وانما مافعل هذا هو قوم آخرون - هل هذا يعقل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ماذا قدمنا نحن - هذا موضوع آخر - يعني لو احنا فشله هل المفروض نصفهم بالفشل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 أؤيدك الرأى أخى الفاضل مهندس محى
جميع مشاركتى السابقة تريد أن توضح ما أنت قلته
يعنى حضارة كاملة مسجلة حتى بالمومياوات والنقوش والنحت والبناء والكتابة مش فاضل غير حاجة واحدة بس هى الصوت كل هذه الأمور مسجلة ومدونة ومحفوظة بأدق التفاصيل وبعدين يجيوا ناس يبخسوا كل هذا 
أشكرك مهندس محى على مشاركتك وتعليقك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يونيو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أؤيدك الرأى أخى الفاضل مهندس محى
> جميع مشاركتى السابقة تريد أن توضح ما أنت قلته
> يعنى حضارة كاملة مسجلة حتى بالمومياوات والنقوش والنحت والبناء والكتابة مش فاضل غير حاجة واحدة بس هى الصوت كل هذه الأمور مسجلة ومدونة ومحفوظة بأدق التفاصيل وبعدين يجيوا ناس يبخسوا كل هذا
> أشكرك مهندس محى على مشاركتك وتعليقك


 
اشكرك يا اخي الفاضل mecheil.edwar وارجو منك ان تتطلع علي الرابط الذي اوردته وستكتشف سر آخر وعجيب من اسرار شكل الهرم هندسياً وسبحان الله


----------



## smartman_9090 (23 يونيو 2010)

××××××××××××××××

مشاركة سيئة تم حذفها... المشرف


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 يونيو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اشكرك يا اخي الفاضل mecheil.edwar وارجو منك ان تتطلع علي الرابط الذي اوردته وستكتشف سر آخر وعجيب من اسرار شكل الهرم هندسياً وسبحان الله


 أشكرك مهندس محى
لقد شاهدت حلقة الدكتور والعالم الجليل المرحوم مصطفى محمود منذ ما يزيد عن 15 عاما أو أكثر
لقد كان موضوعا رائعا والأكثر منه روعة هو شرح وتعليق ذلك العالم الجليل
بس لما رجعت للرابط اللى قولتى عليه واضح أنه مش اول مرة يحصل كده وواضح أن موضوع الحضارة المصرية موضوع حساس شوية

فطبعا أجمل حاجة نعملها إن الواحد يستعير منك تعليقك القديم بس مع تعديل بسيط بعد إذنك هو
أحلى حاجة أنك تعمل أنك مش فاهم حاجة
والسلام عليكم مهندسنا الرائع مهندس محى
طبعا حقوق الطبع والنشر للشعار محفوظة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يونيو 2010)

smartman_9090 قال:


> يلا يا حمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار
> 
> الحضارة الفرعونية دى اعظم حضارة فى العالم،دول وصلوا للتيار الكهربى و التفاعلات الكيميائية و المواد المشعة
> 
> ...


 
ما يصحش كده يا اخ سمارت مان - عيب الالفاظ دي تتقال هنا - احنا هنا في منتدي مهندسين


----------



## ايمن كحوش (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (23 يونيو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أشكرك مهندس محى
> لقد شاهدت حلقة الدكتور والعالم الجليل المرحوم مصطفى محمود منذ ما يزيد عن 15 عاما أو أكثر
> لقد كان موضوعا رائعا والأكثر منه روعة هو شرح وتعليق ذلك العالم الجليل
> بس لما رجعت للرابط اللى قولتى عليه واضح أنه مش اول مرة يحصل كده وواضح أن موضوع الحضارة المصرية موضوع حساس شوية
> ...


 
تعديل متميز وينم عن حسن الادب من حضرتك - تعرف انا حاولت اعمل جروب علي موقع الفيس بوك بالاسم ده علشان ارصد فيه اي تصرفات غير مفهومه في اي مجال من المجالات لقيت مايزيد عن ال 70 جروب بهذا الاسم او ما يشابهه :14::14::14:- وده دليل ان فعلا ماحدش فاهم حاجه من اللي بيحصل بسبب التعصب الاعمي احياناً والنفاق احياناً والحقد احياناً وتفضيل المصالح الشخصيه عن المصلحه العامه - رغم ان ارض الله واسعه وتسع الجميع - لكن هانقول ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ مافيش غير _ان احلي حاجه انك تعمل انك مش فاهم حاجه _:7::7::7:- وبكده نبقي وظفنا التعديل الذي اضفته في مكانه الصحيح - مع التسليم طبعاً انك ممكن تضطر في بعض المواقف التي تفرض عليك ان تستخدم النص الاصلي وهو- احلي حاجه ان ماحدش فاهم حاجه -

ومن ناحية حقوق الطبع فلا تقلق انشر التعليق ولا يهمك - يمكن لما يوصل لحد يستفيد منه ويحاول يفهم اي حاجه ويرجع يفهمنا واهو ينوبه فينا ثواب :81:

وتقبل تحياتي وتقديري الكبيرين


----------



## ahmadmandar (23 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
نظريات بناء الأهرام تناقض بعضها بعضا حتى وإن تحلت هذه النظريات بشىء من المنطقية فنظرية الشد بالحبال تبدو نظريا قابلة للتصديق ولكن عمليا هى شىء شديد الصعوبة وغير عملى وهناك نظرية صنع الحجارة عن طريق خلط اتربة معينة مع الطين ومواد كيميائية وإذا رجعنا للقدماء المصريين فى عصر الفراعنة سنجدهم متقدمين جدا فى الكيمياء أى أنهم صنعوا الحجارة ولم ينقلوها عدا بعض القطع المميزة كالجرانيت والديورايت وهو مايتوافق مع الآية الكريمة "وقال فرعون يا أيها الملأ ماعلمت لكم من إله غيرى فاوقد لى يا هامان على الطين فاجعل لى صرحا لعلى أطلع إلى إله موسى وإنى لأظنه من الكاذبين " صدق الله العظيم
ولكن هذه الآيه بعد بناء الأهرام ولم يكن فرعون موسى هو بانيها وإلا تمت الإشارة لذلك 
، هناك بعض التساؤلات التى طرحت ولقد أجاب عليها الباحث لمن قرأ البحث كاملا فقط ، أنا لا أثقل على أحد ولكنه طلب العلم و أحاول أن أصل إلى شىء يرضينى فلم أجد حتى هذه اللحظة نظرية قابلة للتصديق حول مسألة بناء الأهرامات وإذا ما نظرنا من هذه الناحية سنجد أن نظرية هذا الباحث قابلة للتصديق إذا ما توافرت الدلائل التى أشار إليها الباحث فى نظريته وكانت حقيقة ملموسة وليست مجرد صور ، 
وهناك أساسيات من الممكن أن نتحرك منها لنفى نظرية من عدمه 
1- المادة التى تتكون منها أحجار الأهرامات من حيث الطبيعة والمنشأ 
2- التحليل الجينى لهؤلاء العماليق إن وجدوا مع ملوك الفراعنة على حدى و القدماء المصريين كشعب على حدى 
3- التحليل الجينى بين ملوك الفراعنة والقدماء المصريين كشعب
4- عمر مراكب الشمس ولو بشكل تقريبى 
5- مقارنة إرتفاع المعابد العملاقة فى الأقصر عن سطح البحر مع أقرب بناء فرعونى مبنى بالطين أو الأحجار الصغيرة والتى سنحدد منها مدى البعد الزمنى مع مراعاة المبانى على تلال من عدمه فإذا ما نظرت لبيت قديم ستجد كأنه يغوص فى الأرض مع الزمن وبالطبع ستكون طبيعة الأرض عاملا آخر

أن لست مع أو ضد فقط أحاول أن أعرف

والله من وراء القصد


----------



## mecheil.edwar (23 يونيو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> تعديل متميز وينم عن حسن الادب من حضرتك - تعرف انا حاولت اعمل جروب علي موقع الفيس بوك بالاسم ده علشان ارصد فيه اي تصرفات غير مفهومه في اي مجال من المجالات لقيت مايزيد عن ال 70 جروب بهذا الاسم او ما يشابهه :14::14::14:- وده دليل ان فعلا ماحدش فاهم حاجه من اللي بيحصل بسبب التعصب الاعمي احياناً والنفاق احياناً والحقد احياناً وتفضيل المصالح الشخصيه عن المصلحه العامه - رغم ان ارض الله واسعه وتسع الجميع - لكن هانقول ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ مافيش غير _ان احلي حاجه انك تعمل انك مش فاهم حاجه _:7::7::7:- وبكده نبقي وظفنا التعديل الذي اضفته في مكانه الصحيح - مع التسليم طبعاً انك ممكن تضطر في بعض المواقف التي تفرض عليك ان تستخدم النص الاصلي وهو- احلي حاجه ان ماحدش فاهم حاجه -
> 
> ومن ناحية حقوق الطبع فلا تقلق انشر التعليق ولا يهمك - يمكن لما يوصل لحد يستفيد منه ويحاول يفهم اي حاجه ويرجع يفهمنا واهو ينوبه فينا ثواب :81:
> 
> وتقبل تحياتي وتقديري الكبيرين


 :85:

مهندس محى شكرا على ردك
وبجد انت منور المنتدى
:7::7::7:


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 يونيو 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> ما افائده من الحجار التي تملأ حيز كبير جدا من الارض بلا فائده وان كنت مقتنع بها وانت مهندس فارجو الا تبني علي انقاض او لا تبني اي بناء الا علي ارض فضاء للحفاظ علي التاريخ للمستقبل حتي يعلم الناس ان هكذا كنا نعيش.
> اخي هذه اشياء لا فائده منها الا العبره التي حفظها الله في القران وفي الطبيعه ولكنها ليست مفخره باي حال من الاحوال.
> ولست من بلد ليس له تاريخ فبلدي من اقدم الحضارات بل اقدم مدينه حديثه وهذه مثبته بل لها اهرامات اقدم من اي اهرامات في العالم .
> ولكنها حجاره فقط ولا اعلم ان كان تهراقا يعرفني او لا


 

فيه زمان اخي الكريم مصعب اغنية كانت بتتردد كتير و احنا اطفال مصر و السودان اخوان متحدان عراقة الأزمان في مصر و السودان 
و في كتب التاريخ كان فيه حضارة اسمها حضارة وادي النيل يعني وحدة مصر و السودان كانت لفترات كبيرة من الزمن و الحدود ما وضعها الا الأستعمار ليدق بها طبول الحرب كلما اراد ان يشعل الفتن 
و يا اخي متزعلش نفسك اوي ما يمكن الفراعنة الي بنوا الأهرام اساسا من اعالي النيل و يطلع الهرم سوداني :83:
مش عارفة ليه دايما النقد موجه للمصريين بداعي و بدون داعي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يونيو 2010)

بخصوص نوع الحجارة وتسخينها
الهرم الأكبر به حوالى 2 مليون حجر تقريبا
متوسط وزن الحجر حوالى 3 طن
يعنى تقريبا وزن الحجارة للهرم الأكبر جوالى 5 مليون طن
طبعا علشان نقوم بتسخين كتل مجوع وزنها 5 مليون طن طبعا ممكن نتخيل محتاجين مقدار من الطاقة الحرارية مقدارها أد أيه
وبعدين لا يوجد أى اثار لتلك العملية على أى جزء من حجارة الأهرام او اى نقوش توضح ذلك

مرة شوفت حلقة للعالم الجليل المرحوم الدكتور مصطفى محمود كان بيتكلم عن نظرية دارون
طبعا دارون فضل يحلم ويتخيل شوية حاجات يعنى يقول امثلا الغزال يطول شوية يبقى ظرافة
مش عارف القط يتحور ويكبر شوية بعدين يبقى أسد 
يعنى كلام تحت أسم العلم والأخترعات وكده
فعلى ما أذكر تعليق لطيف للدكتور مصطفى محمود يقول فيه أن طول عمرنا نشوف يعنى كل كائن يورث الجينات بتاعته زى ما هى الطائر يولد طائر والغزال يولد غزال وهكذا 
يعنى دارون فضل يتخيل شوية حاجات كده ويحاول بشكل أو باخر يثبت نظريته 
طبعا الله أعلم بس الأنسان عليه أن يفكر فى حدود للتفكير العلمى السليم 
يمكن الواحد من الأفضل أنه يقول انه لا يعرف كيف تم بناء الأهرمات عن كونه يقدم كلام يعنى لا يتمشى مع المنطق والنسق العام للمعلومات المتوفرة لدينا الان

وبعدين يعنى هو بس الهرم ال مشكلة ما عندك مثلا تمثال رمسيس الثانى مصنوع من الجرانيت تقريبا
ومعروف أن الصخور ديه لا يمكن الحصول عليها بدرجات حرارة عادية مثلا
طيب ما هو وزن التمثال لا يقل عن 10 طن وموجود كذا تمثال بمصر
ممكن واحد يقولك هما نحتوا الحجر فى مكانه طيب ازى نقلوا الحجر لذلك المكان

بلاش كل ده طيب التحنيط والكمياء والفلك
طيب المسلات 
لأ يعنى الموضوع ما يتخدش بالصورة ديه

بالمناسبة المهندس اللى بنى الهرم الأكبر أسمه حميونى وهو مصنف بدوائر المعارف على أنه أول وأعظم مهندس مدنى عرفته البشرية
أننى كمصرى يشرفنى أننى أنتمى لذلك التراب تراب أرض مصر ولتلك الحضارة العريقة التى تعلن لكل من يشاهدها عن عظمة وعبقرية وتاريخ تلك الأمة العريقة
ليحفظ الله مصر وشعبها وترابها وكل شبر فيها

"أدخلوها بسلام أمنين " صدق الله العظيم


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (24 يونيو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> فيه زمان اخي الكريم مصعب اغنية كانت بتتردد كتير و احنا اطفال مصر و السودان اخوان متحدان عراقة الأزمان في مصر و السودان
> و في كتب التاريخ كان فيه حضارة اسمها حضارة وادي النيل يعني وحدة مصر و السودان كانت لفترات كبيرة من الزمن و الحدود ما وضعها الا الأستعمار ليدق بها طبول الحرب كلما اراد ان يشعل الفتن
> و يا اخي متزعلش نفسك اوي ما يمكن الفراعنة الي بنوا الأهرام اساسا من اعالي النيل و يطلع الهرم سوداني :83:
> مش عارفة ليه دايما النقد موجه للمصريين بداعي و بدون داعي


كيف حضارة وادي النيل؟ والنيل فيه مليون دوله قديمه.
يعني ما عارف انه اقدم هرم في السودان؟


----------



## ag.nayel (24 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعه خلاص نرمى بقى وراء ظهورنا اقدم هرم فى مصر فى السودان فى سوريا فى اليمن والله مابقتشى تفرق 
الحاجه الوحيده اللى احنا كلنا كعرب بدون اى استثناء متشابهين فيها اننا دول متأخره وبلاش دول متخلفه ولا دول عالم ثالث دى. والله يا جماعه فى كتب كتير جدا تلاقى فى المقدمه بتاعتها كلام عن الحضاره المصريه سواء كتب بتتكلم عن الخرسانه واكتشاف الاسمنت او بتتكلم عن الهندسه المدنيه وبدايتها وكلام عن السد العالى فى كتب عن ميكانيكا الموائع والهيدروليكا لكن الواحد دايما بيقف ويقول هل كل ما نملكه هو حضاره وفقط !. ولو على بناء الهرم والله اليهود بيقولو انهم من قام ببناء الاهرامات وامريكا عملت افلام على كدا بتصور ان اليهود ملايكه وكانوا واقعين تحت ظلم الفراعنه . عايزين يجوا ياخدوا الاهرامات ...... ياجماعه الاقصى بيهدم وكثير من المقدسات الاسلاميه والمسيحيه تم الاعتداء عليه فى فلسطين.!!
مفيش شك اننا مبهوريين جدا بالطفره اللى حصلت فى الامارات العربيه المتحده الدوله القصيره العمر وفى انتظار طفره الكويت وقطر ونتمنى ان تصبح كل الدول العربيه متقدمه تحت مظله واحده .
على العموم انا ملاحظ ان فى نقد كتتير اوى للمصريين ولمصر سواء فى موضوع مصر ليها بيه علاقه او ليس لها به علاقه . لكن انا عن نفسى بعتبر (او لازم غصب عنى اعتبر) ان دا عشم وحب لمصر.
وككلمه اخيره انا كنت بقرأ جمله المهندس محى الشهيره لكن لم اكن ادرك معناها ولعلى ادركته الان 
وتقديرى واحترامى الكبيريين للمهندس الكبير والمحترم mecheil.edwar 
ولو سمحتم ايها العرب اوقفوا هذا الحوار الذى لايسمن ولا يغنى من جوع


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 يونيو 2010)

ag.nayel قال:


> يا جماعه خلاص نرمى بقى وراء ظهورنا اقدم هرم فى مصر فى السودان فى سوريا فى اليمن والله مابقتشى تفرق
> على العموم انا ملاحظ ان فى نقد كتتير اوى للمصريين ولمصر سواء فى موضوع مصر ليها بيه علاقه او ليس لها به علاقه . لكن انا عن نفسى بعتبر (او لازم غصب عنى اعتبر) ان دا عشم وحب لمصر.
> _وككلمه اخيره انا كنت بقرأ جمله المهندس محى الشهيره لكن لم اكن ادرك معناها ولعلى ادركته الان _
> _وتقديرى واحترامى الكبيريين للمهندس الكبير والمحترم__mecheil.edwar _
> ولو سمحتم ايها العرب اوقفوا هذا الحوار الذى لايسمن ولا يغنى من جوع


 
احييك اخي الكريم و هو نفس ما حبيت اوصله لأخينا مصعب 


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة إقرأ و إرتقي
> 
> 
> _فيه زمان اخي الكريم مصعب اغنية كانت بتتردد كتير و احنا اطفال مصر و السودان اخوان متحدان عراقة الأزمان في مصر و السودانو في كتب التاريخ كان فيه حضارة اسمها حضارة وادي النيل يعني وحدة مصر و السودان كانت لفترات كبيرة من الزمن و الحدود ما وضعها الا الأستعمار ليدق بها طبول الحرب كلما اراد ان يشعل الفتن
> _


 
يعني اقول ايه تاني من الأفضل :61:الا اعلق مرة اخري
و نتمني فعلا ان نهتم بالرقي بافكارنا لتعود الحضارة لأوطاننا مرة اخري فالمرأ من يقول ها انا ذا ليس هذا ما فعل اجدادي
نسئل الله صلاح ذات البين و نبذ الفرقة و الأختلاف


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 يونيو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بخصوص نوع الحجارة وتسخينها
> الهرم الأكبر به حوالى 2 مليون حجر تقريبا
> متوسط وزن الحجر حوالى 3 طن
> يعنى تقريبا وزن الحجارة للهرم الأكبر جوالى 5 مليون طن
> ...


 
الحقيقه يا اخ ميخائل انا معجب جداً بتفكيرك العقلاني - فعلاً الواحد اكرمله يقول انا ما اعرفش الهرم اتبني ازاي احسن ما يقعد يهرتل ويهجص بالكلام ويدخل نفسه تحت طائلة التوقيع القديم :7:

الافضل للانسان انه عندما ينطق ينطق بالحق حتي يكتسب احترام الاخرين - لكن الكلام الباطل والغير مبني علي اساس سليم يجعل قائله محل للنقد واعتباره شخص غير مقنع في كلامه - حتي لو بيقول رايه في موضوع فيجب ان يكون هذا الراي مبني علي اسس منطقيه يقبلها العقل وتستند علي المعطيات المحيطه بالموضوع 

يعني انا لو زعلان من المهندس ميخائيل في جزئيه معينه -فلا يعقل ان اهيل التراب علي كل افعال المهندس ميخائيل واعدد مساوئه ولا اذكر حسنه واحده له ولو كانت واضحه وضوح الشمس - هذا طبعا يكون كلام غير موضوعي بالمره وغير حقيقي وغير مقبول - لان الانفع والاجدي والاحق ان اذكر المحاسن والعيوب في محاوله لاصلاح العيوب واقرار المحاسن ومن هنا تتقدم الامم وتعلو لكن احنا واقعنا اليم للاسف 

زي لما يكون عندنا مبني مكون من 10 طوابق واكتشفنا وجود شروخ في عدد من الكمرات في طابق او اتنين وعاوزين ناخد قرار هانعمل ايه - طبعا اللي فاهم هايقول ندرس اسباب الشروخ ايه ولما نوصل للاسباب الحقيقيه نعالج هذه الشروخ - وده المنطق السليم لاننا سنستخدم العلم الذي به اقمنا هذه المبني وبالتالي فالعلاج المبني علي نفس العلم يكون سليم - واللي مش فاهم بقي ها يقوللك لابد وان نهدم المبني !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! وهو ده اللي يقع تحت طائلة التوقيع القديم :7:-حلوة عبارة طائلة التوقيع القديم دي :7: 


علي فكره انا بافكر:81: ارجع التوقيع القديم تاني :7:ولفتره محدودة :7: بناءاً علي طلب الجماهير :3:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (24 يونيو 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> كيف حضارة وادي النيل؟ والنيل فيه مليون دوله قديمه.
> _يعني ما عارف انه اقدم هرم في السودان؟_


 
الحقيقه انا ما اعرفش المعلومه دي يا اخ مصعب - وده مش عيب - ومش انا بس اللي ماعرفهاش - اعتقد ان العالم كله ما يعرفهاش - فلو عندك مايؤكد هذه المعلومه سنكون لك من الشاكرين ويبقي جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يونيو 2010)

قاعدة الهرم الأكبر مربعة والفرق بين جوانبها الطويلة والقصيرة نسبيا حوالي 19 سنتيمتر بينما يبلغ طول كل ضلع من أضلاع المربع أصلا 230 متر، وهذا المربع الهائل مستو وارتفاعه العمودى 146,7 متر، وقد بني من 2,3 مليون حجر تزن الواحدة في المتوسط 2,5 طن متري، ومن بينها حجارة تزن الواحد 15 طن متري. وقام ببنائه 25 ألف عامل ليس من بينهم عبد واحد، وكان اختيار مهندسيه لموقعه فوق صخرة ليظل قائما للأبد. والهرم الأكبر من الداخل به ممرات تؤدي لحجرات عديدة من أهمها حجرة دفن الملك خوفو، وفي هذه الحجرات ترك الكهنة مقتنياته التي سيستعملها بعد الحياة، ورغم سد الممرات بعد دفنه إلا أن لصوص المقابر نهبوا محتوبات المقبرة القيمة. كان مدخل الهرم ارتفاعه وقتها عن مستوى الأرض 17 متر، حيث يفضي ممر منه يؤدي لمقبرة الدفن على عمق 18 متر، وكان هذا الممر الهابط يتقاطع مع ممر صاعد. وحاليا مغلق بحجارة من الجرانيت، وهذا الممر طوله 39 متر ويؤدي إلى حجرة كان يعتقد أنها للملكة، ولكن يقال أنها تضم تمثالا للملك يمثل روحه (كا)، وهذا الممر العلوي يمر من خلال رواق ضخم طوله 47 متر وارتفاعه 8,5 متر وبه كان يشون حجر كبير لسد الممرات بعد دفن الملك، وفي الجدار الغربي حيت يتلاقى البهو الكبير بالممر العلوي فتحة نفق يؤدي لأسفل ليصل تحت قاعدة الهرم الصخرية حيث حجرة دفن الملك وكان للتهوية للعمال الذين كانوا ينحتون في الحجرة الملكية. وفي النهاية العلوية للرواق الكبير يوجد ممر يتجه للجنوب داخل غرفة الملك حيث حجرة مربعة بسيطة مبطنة بالجرانيت الأحمر وبه مخلفات عبارة عن تابوت خوفو الجرانيتي الذي كان يدفن به قرب الجدار الغربي للهرم، وقرب وسط الجدارين الجنوبي والشمالي يوجد فتحات بارتفاع متر لتمر لأعلى داخل الهرم وتفتح على خارجه ولايعرف الغرض منها، ومثل هذه الفتحات موجودة بغرفة الملكة وتصل ممراتها بطول 65 متر لكنها مسدودة.
لم يشعر الإغريق بالضعف إلا أمام المصريين القدماء فالبطالمة هم القسم الإغريقي الوحيد الذي استخدم حضارات غير اغريقيه وعبد آلهه أخرى(مصرية).سبب ذلك هو أن البطالمة وقفوا ضعفاء امام أعمال المصريين وبالذات هرم خوفو. هذا الهرم الذي ما زال حتى الآن سرا من أسرار ماوراء الطبيعة ويعتقد الكثيرون بتجسد علوم الرياضيات والفلك والجمال فيه.
قاعدة الهرم هي مربع طول ضلعه 456 ذراع (الذراع =تقريبا 51 سم), وجميع زواياه قائمة لايوجد بها خطأ يذكر، وتبلغ مساحة مربع القاعدة 53060 متر مربع, ارتفاع مثلث الوجه هو 369 ذراع وبالتالي فإن ارتفاع الهرم 290 ذراع (تقريبا) وزاوية القاعدة مع الوجه (زاوية الهرم) هي 51,82 (تقريبا).
الشيء العظيم في هذا الهرم وشكله وحتى المعبد (الهرم جزء من معبد طوله- ضعف عرضه- حوالي 1.7 كم)هو أن النسب بين الأطوال والمساحات نتيجة واضحة لاستخدام الأعداد المقدسة والقطع الذهبي.
لاأريدأن أكتب إلا بداية وتعريف لطرف خيط طويل جدا, ومن يطلب المزيد يستطيع أن يجده في مراجع كثيرة.
فرضنا أن ارتفاع المثلث الجانبي هو عا = 369 ذراع = 123 ذ * 3
طول ضلع القاعده 2 ب =456 ذ اي نصفها هو ب = 228 ذ = 76 ذ * 3
عا : ب =(3 * 123): (3 * 76) = (تقريبا القطع الذهبي) قذ
و بالتالي فإن عا = ب * قذ (تقريبا)
هذا يعني أن مساحة مثلث الوجه هي عا *ب =ب*ب*قذ = ب^2 * قذ
مساحة القاعدة هي 2 ب * 2 ب = 4 ب^2
وهذا يعني أن نسبة مساحة الأربع وجوه (4ب^2*قذ) إلى مساحة القاعدة (4 ب^2) هي قذ
وأن نسبة مساحة القاعدة والوجوه الأربعة سوية (مساحة الهرم كاملة) هي 4 ب^2 قذ + 4 ب^2
= 4 ب^2 (1+ قذ)
ولكن 1 + قذ = قذ^2
و بالتالي فإن مساحة الهرم الكاملة هي 4 ب^2 قذ^2
و نسبة هذه إلى مساحة الوجوه الأربعة :
4 ب^2 قذ^2 :4 ب^ قذ = قذ
هذا يعني أن علاقات الهرم علاقات ذهبية.
زوايا مثلت وجه الهرم هي القاعدة = 58.28 درجة ظلها هو قذ، والرأس 63.43 درجة ظلها 2
الزاوية بين وجهين متقابلين هي 76.43 درجة, نصفها (الزاوية بين ارتفاع الهرم وارتفاع مثلث الوجه) هي 38.17 درجة = رأس ,ظل رأس=تجب رأس = جذر 1\قذ، جب رأس = 1\قذ.
زاوية القاعدة هي 90 - رأس = 51,82 درجة
أريد أن أقف هنا لأن المتابعة مملة لغير المهتمين، أ ود التذكير فقط أن حجم الهرم 2.6 مليون متر مكعب تقريبا
اي تستطيع من حجارته أن تحيط فرنسا بحائط ارتفاعه 1 متر وسماكته 20 سم
وأن مساحة قاعدته هي حوالي 53000 متر مربع (53 دونم ويبلغ عدد أحجار الهرم 2300000 كتلة حجرية بمتوسط وزن للحجر الواحد 2.5 طن ويبلغ وزن الهرم خمسة ملايين وسبعمائة وخمسون ألف طن ولا يوجد مكان غرب نيل مصر يمكنه حمل هذا الثقل في المساحة المحددة للهرم إلا المكان الذي بنى فيه الهرم الأكبر

هذه المعلومات منقولة من موسوعة وييكبيديا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يونيو 2010)

*أهرامات الجيزة*أو اهرامات مصر تقع بهضبة الجيزة في محافظة الجيزة بمصر على الضفة الغربية لنهر النيل بنيت قبل حوالي 25 قرنا قبل الميلاد، حوالي 2480 - 2550 ق. م، وهي عبارة عن ثلاثة أهرامات هي خوفو، خفرع ومنقرع.
و الأهرامات هي عبارة عن مقابر ملكية كل منها يحمل اسم الملك الذي بناه وتم دفنه فيه بعد موته، والبناء الهرمى هنا هو مرحلة من مراحل تطور عمارة المقابر في مصر القديمة والتي بدأت بحفرة صغيرة تحولت إلى حجرة تحت الأرض ثم إلى عدة غرف يعلوها مصطبة وبعد ذلك تطورت لتأخذ شكل الهرم المدرج بواسطة المهندس ايمحوتب وزير الفرعون زوسر في الأسرة الثالثة والهرم موجود في جبانه سقارة، وتلا ذلك محاولتين للملك سنفرو مؤسس الأسرة الرابعة لبناء شكل هرمي كامل ولكن ظهر الهرمين غير سليمي الشكل وهما يقعان في دهشور أحدهما مفلطح القاعدة والآخر اتخذ شكلاً أصغر بعد نصف الحجم، واستطاع المهندس هميونو مهندس الملك خوفو أن يصل للشكل الهرمى المثالى وقام بتشييد هرم خوفو بالجيزة على مساحة 13 فدان وتبع ذلك هرمي خفرع ومنقرع.


 


هرم سنفرو في دهشور


يعتقد الكثير من الناس أن عظمة الهرم تكمن في طريقة بنائه، وفي الواقع أن لحديثهم هذا جانبا من الصحة، فالهرم الأكبر على سبيل المثال عبارة عن جبل صناعي يزن ستة ملايين وخمسمائة ألف طن، ومكون من أحجار تزن كل منها إثنا عشر طن تقريبا، وهذه الأحجار محكمة الرصف والضبط إلى حد نصف المليمتر، وهذا بالفعل يستحق كل الإعجاب بالحضارة المصرية القديمة، ولكن الأمر أكبر من ذلك بكثير، فالهرم هو أحد أكبر الألغاز التي واجهت البشرية منذ مطلع الحضارة. لقد ادعى الكثير من الناس أنه مجرد مقبرة فاخرة للملك (خوفو)، ولكن علماء العصر الحالي يعتقدون أن هذا يعد مثارا للسخرية، فقد تم بناء الهرم الأكبر لغرض أسمى وأعظم من ذلك بكثير والدليل على ذلك هو تلك الحقائق المدهشة التي يتمتع بها هذا الصرح العظيم والتي جمعها تشارلز سميث في الكتاب الشهير (ميراثنا عند الهرم الأكبر) في عام 1864م، فارتفاع الهرم مضروبا بمليار يساوي 14967000 كم وهي المسافة بين الأرض والشمس، والمدار الذي يمر من مركز الهرم يقسم قارات العالم إلى نصفين متساويين تماما، وأن أساس الهرم مقسوما على ضعف ارتفاعه يعطينا عدد (لودولف) الشهير (3.14) والموجود في الآلات الحاسبة، وأن أركان الهرم الأربعة تتجه إلى الاتجاهات الأصلية الأربعة في دقة مذهلة حتى أن بعض العلماء اعترضوا يوما بحجة وجود زاوية انحراف ضئيلة عن الجهات الأصلية، ولكن بعد اكتشاف الأجهزة الإلكترونية الحديثة للقياس ثبت أن زوايا الهرم هي الأصح والأدق.


 


خارطة لمجمع أهرامات الجيزة


أما بالنسبة لهرم الفرعون من كاورع الشهير *بمنقرع*، فقد لاحظ العلماء أنه يحوي فجوة دائرية صغيرة لايتجاوز قطرها 20 سم وتمكن علماء الآثار من معرفة سر وجود تلك الفجوة بعد ملاحظة دقيقة للغاية، إذ تبين أن أشعة الشمس تدخل من خلال تلك الفجوة يوما واحد فقط في السنة على قبر الفرعون من كاورع تماما والأعجب أن هذا اليوم يتفق مع عيد ميلاد الفرعون

هذه المعلومات منقولة من موسوعة وييكبيديا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يونيو 2010)

حجم هذا العرض: 800 × 532 بكسلhttp://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/af/All_Gizah_Pyramids.jpg
حجم هذا العرض: 800 × 532 بكسل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يونيو 2010)

عناصر المجموعة الهرمية
**الهرم*:
**السور المحيط*:
**المعبد الجنائزي*:
*الأهرامات الجانبية*:
**مراكب الشمس*:
**الورشة*:
تقع بجوار الهرم، وأطلق عليها المصريون اسم وعبت أي مكان التطهير، وقسمت إلى أجزاء، جزء منها لتحنيط الملك، وجزء لإعداد القرابين، وأكبر الأجزاء كان مخصصا لصناعة التماثيل والفخار والأدوات التي كان ينقلها الكهنة يوميا داخل المعبد الجنائزي ومعبد الوادي لإجراء الطقوس.
**الطريق الصاعد*:
أشار هيرودوت إلى أن بناءه استغرق 10 سنوات، وكان مسقوفا ومزخرفا بالمناظر المختلفة للملك وهو يهزم أعداءه ويقدم القرابين وماغير ذلك، يبلغ طول الطريق الصاعد إلى 700 متر من مدخل المعبد والطريق ينحرف بزاوية 32 ويستمر إلى مسافة 125 مترا حتى يصل إلى مدخل معبد الوادي.
**معبد الوادي*:
**المدينة الهرمية*:
**القصر*:
**الميناء*:
**الأوقاف*:
**فم البحيرة*:
**التجمع العمالي*:

هذه المعلومات منقولة من موسوعة ويكيبيديا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يونيو 2010)

عجائب الدنيا السبعة
كتبت أول قائمة من قبل فيلو البيزنطي عام 225 ق.م. في عمله "عن عجائب الدنيا السبعة"، من القوائم الأخرى تلك التي قام هيرودوت والمعماري كليماخوس بكتابتها والموجودة في متحف الإسكندرية.

الهرم الأكبر في الجيزة (مصر) وهي العجيبة الوحيدة التي ما زالت موجودة حتى الآن.
حدائق بابل المعلقة (العراق)
هيكل آرتميس في أفسوس (اليونان)
ضريح موسولوس
عملاق رودس
منارة الإسكندرية (الإسكندرية - مصر)
تمثال زوس في أوليمبيا (اليونان)


----------



## الهـواوي (24 يونيو 2010)

نعم نعم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يونيو 2010)

أما بالنسبة لهرم الفرعون من كاورع الشهير *بمنقرع*، فقد لاحظ العلماء أنه يحوي فجوة دائرية صغيرة لايتجاوز قطرها 20 سم وتمكن علماء الآثار من معرفة سر وجود تلك الفجوة بعد ملاحظة دقيقة للغاية، إذ تبين أن أشعة الشمس تدخل من خلال تلك الفجوة يوما واحد فقط في السنة على قبر الفرعون من كاورع تماما والأعجب أن هذا اليوم يتفق مع عيد ميلاد الفرعون

شوفوا الناس دى وصلوا للعلم أدأيه


----------



## كناعنة (24 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استغرق بناء هرم خوفو نحو 30 عاما كما يدعون . جميل جدا 
به 2.300.000 حجر ضخم جدا. برضو جميل جدا
2.300.000/30 = 76.667 حجر سنويا
76.667/365 = 210 حجر يوميا 
لو افترضنا بانهم يعملون 16 ساعة يوميا
210/16 =13 حجر بالساعة كيف يعقل بناء هذا العدد الضخم من الحجارة الضخمة ؟؟؟
علما بان بناء الحجر يعني قطعه من المحجر و جلبه الى مكان البناء ووضعه في مكانه.
لو كان الحديث عن طوب باطوني مفرغ بابعاد 20/20/40 سم لكان الامر معقولا جدا. 
مع احترامي لكل علماء الاثار في العالم وخاصة الاخوة المصريين منهم
وبالاخص الدكتور زاهي حواس مدير دائرة الاثارالمصرية.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فراس كناعنة 
عرابة الجليل فلسطين


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (24 يونيو 2010)

Very good


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يونيو 2010)

كناعنة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> استغرق بناء هرم خوفو نحو 30 عاما كما يدعون . جميل جدا
> به 2.300.000 حجر ضخم جدا. برضو جميل جدا
> 2.300.000/30 = 76.667 حجر سنويا
> ...


 
عدم فهمنا لطريقة البناء شئ ونفينا كون الفراعنة بناة الأهرام شئ اخر
فليس بناء الأهرام فقط هو اللغز المحير
عندك مثلا الكثير من المعابد الفرعونية القديمة بها أعمدة يصل أرتفاعها لأكثر من 15 متر ووزنها يزيد عن 10 طن كيف رفعوها وثبتوها بتلك الدقة المتناهية
هل الهرم فقط وطريقة بناءه لغز
ماذا قال العلم الحديث بكل مكتشفاته عن علم التحنيط
أن أعظم جثة بالعلم الحديث لم تدم لأكثر من 50 أو ستين سنة لنقل مئة سنة
كيف تظل تلك المومياوات كل تلك الالاف من السنين

كيف تبقى الألوان والنقوش والبرديات بنفس ألوانها حتى اليوم
لو عملت لافتة على الطريق وتركتها لمدة عشر أعوام ولو أستخدمت أحدث الكيماويات الحديثة لن يبقى منها شيئا
فكيف تظل تلك الألوان والنقوش قائمة إلى اليوم

لو كانت المسألة فقط فى هرم وكيفية بناءه لقلنا ما قلنا وأنتهت القصة
لكنه تقدم واضح وبين وظاهر فى كل فروع العلم
فى الفلك فى الطب فى الكيمياء فى الهندسة فى الزراعة
كل تلك العلوم تنفى بما لا يدعى أى مجالا للشك عن نهضة وعبقرية كاملة فى أمور كثيرة
لا يمكننا أن ننكر ذلك

لقد زرت المتحف المصرى وشاهدت العديد من المومياوت وبالأخص مومياء رمسيس الثانى
تجد الأظافر رموش العين شعر الرأس كأنك ترى رجل نائم منذ خمسة الاف سنة أليس هذا اللغز لا يقل فى صعوبته عن بناء الأهرام؟


ولماذا تتعجب من بناء الهرم
سوف أسألك سؤالا اخر
كيف تم نحت ألوف االألوف من كل تلك التماثيل بجميع الأحجام والأشكال بأستخدم أنواع مختلفة من الأحجار
أن تمثال واحد من تلك التماثيل ربما يحتاج من فنانى العصر الحديث ربما عدة أعوام
أقول تمثال واحد

هل فقط الهرم الأكبر
أنها عجائب لا تعد ولا تحصى من كثرتها موجودة بالحضارة الفرعونية
إن كلمة عباقرة قليلة عليهم!


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (24 يونيو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الحقيقه انا ما اعرفش المعلومه دي يا اخ مصعب - وده مش عيب - ومش انا بس اللي ماعرفهاش - اعتقد ان العالم كله ما يعرفهاش - فلو عندك مايؤكد هذه المعلومه سنكون لك من الشاكرين ويبقي جزاك الله كل خير


http://www.swissinfo.ch/ara/detail/index.html?cid=504354
ده واحد من المقالات ابحث عن بقية البحوث وستجد الكتير
اعتقد انك مفروض تعتذر للراجل ده لانك كده خليته كانه بره من العالم .
وراجع بحوث ان الاهرامات بدات في السودان ومن ثم تم تصميمها بشكل اكبر في جنوب مصر 
وكل ذلك لا يهم 
لانها عباره عن حجار لا تنفع ولا تضر حسب اعتقادي جعلها الله ايه للعصور السابقه كما تعلم او لا تعلم


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 يونيو 2010)

كناعنة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> لو افترضنا بانهم يعملون 16 ساعة يوميا
> 210/16 =13 حجر بالساعة كيف يعقل بناء هذا العدد الضخم من الحجارة الضخمة ؟؟؟


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
لو حضرتك مهندس قمت بدراسة علم ادارة المشروعات اكيد هتكون عارف ان فيه خطة زمنية لأدارة المشروعات و بتتحدد علي اسس الموارد و من ضمن الموارد دي الموارد البشرية و فيه زمن و فيه منحنيات الموارد و التكلفة
لم لا تفرض ان هناك ورديات للعمل او ان عدد العمالة كبيرا بما يكفي لأنجاز تلك المهام
لا اعتقد ان تلك حجة لأننا في مشروعات كثيرة ما نقوم بتكثيف ساعات العمل و زيادة عدد العمالة


عموما اشكر اخي الكريم م mecheil.edwar
*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]للعرض المنصف و لمن يعترض ان يعترض علي دليل ثابت[/FONT]*
*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]عموما اولا و اخرا ما دام هناك انجازات في العهود القديمة اهلا بها و لنكن امتدادا لأجدادنا و الأختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية فكلنا نتنفس هواء واحدا و كوكبنا واحد و سماؤنا واحدة وخالقنا واحد فكلنا اخوة :56:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=TimesNewRoman,Bold]فك
*[/FONT]


----------



## إسلام علي (24 يونيو 2010)

الأخوة الكرام
تقنية البناء بالنسبة للمنشآت الضخمة عن الفراعنة هي كانت تقنية البناء بالطين المصبوب في قوالب في الموقع والمسخن داخل القالب حتى يصبح حجر قاسي 
من سأل عن تسخين كل هذه الكمية نقول أن كل حجر كان يُسخن على حدة
ولمن سأل عن صعوبة ذلك لأن كل حجر يسلتزم 13 ساعة نقول أن عدد عمال البناء كانوا 20000 عامل



> *فأوقد لي ياهامان على الطين*
> 
> فهد عامر الأحمدي
> قبل خمس سنوات كتبت مقالا بعنوان "هل صبوا الأهرامات؟" تساءلت فيه عن احتمال صب حجارة الأهرامات الضخمة في موقع البناء / بدل قطعها ونقلها من مواقع بعيده .. واستشهدت حينها بقدرة الرومان على صب الصخور الإسمنتية لتشييد مبان مازالت قائمة إلى اليوم (كالبانثيوم والكولسيوم) واحتمال اقتباسها من الفراعنة قبلهم بدليل تشابه الأعمدة الصخرية في الأقصر وأسوان مع الأعمدة الرومانية في روما وميلان .
> ...



وطبعا هذا كلام مرسل وإن كانت إشارة القرآن صريحة 
إلا أنه عندي بحث علمي دقيق ومتعمق يثبت بالتحليلات والنتائج هذه الحقيقة
ربما سأبحث عنه وأرفقه قريبًا إن شاء الله 
وكالعادة مكتشف ذلك غربي وليس عربي 
تحاياى عاطرة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يونيو 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> http://www.swissinfo.ch/ara/detail/index.html?cid=504354
> ده واحد من المقالات ابحث عن بقية البحوث وستجد الكتير
> اعتقد انك مفروض تعتذر للراجل ده لانك كده خليته كانه بره من العالم .
> وراجع بحوث ان الاهرامات بدات في السودان ومن ثم تم تصميمها بشكل اكبر في جنوب مصر
> ...


 اخى الفاضل مصعب تحية لك
ويشرفنى أن يكون لى زميل مثلك من تلك الأرض الطيبة وذلك الشعب العريق شعب السودان الذى يتمتع بطيبة قلب لا مثيل لها

ولا شك أنكم بلد ذو حضارة وتاريخ ويشرفنا بل ويسعدنا أن تقدم لنا المزيد والمزيد من تاريخ تلك الأرض الطيبة

لكننا يا أخى الفاضل لا نناقش مسئلة حضارة ونفعها من عدمها بل نرد على من ينفى علينا تلك الحضارة بمزاعم كثيرة ولأغراض متعددة لا داعى لأن نتكلم عنها 
تلك هى القضية التى نناقشها

مرة اخرى أكرر شكرى لك وأحترامى وتقديرى لك 
ويشرفنى دائما أن نلتقى معك بالمشاركات والمناقشات 
وأتمنى لك كل الخير والنجاح 
تقبل منى خالص التحية


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 يونيو 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> وطبعا هذا كلام مرسل وإن كانت إشارة القرآن صريحة
> إلا أنه عندي بحث علمي دقيق ومتعمق يثبت بالتحليلات والنتائج هذه الحقيقة
> ربما سأبحث عنه وأرفقه قريبًا إن شاء الله
> وكالعادة مكتشف ذلك غربي وليس عربي
> تحاياى عاطرة


 اتمني اخ اسلام انك حين تصل للبحث تجد انصافا و حيادية ممن يقرأ


----------



## mecheil.edwar (24 يونيو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> لو حضرتك مهندس قمت بدراسة علم ادارة المشروعات اكيد هتكون عارف ان فيه خطة زمنية لأدارة المشروعات و بتتحدد علي اسس الموارد و من ضمن الموارد دي الموارد البشرية و فيه زمن و فيه منحنيات الموارد و التكلفة
> لم لا تفرض ان هناك ورديات للعمل او ان عدد العمالة كبيرا بما يكفي لأنجاز تلك المهام
> لا اعتقد ان تلك حجة لأننا في مشروعات كثيرة ما نقوم بتكثيف ساعات العمل و زيادة عدد العمالة
> ...


جزاك الله خير الجزاء

ولتلك الأم الرؤوم وطننا الغالى مصر نقول:

عظيمة يا مصر 

أنت أرض الكنانة 
وأرض البركة

حفظك الله ورعاك وحفظ كل أبناءك وكل شبر من أرضك 

قال عنك أحمد شوقى:
وطنى لو شغلت بالخلد عنه نازعتنى اليه فى الخلد نفسي


----------



## م . محمد على حسن (24 يونيو 2010)

يقابل المرء طيلة يومه أمثلة مشابهة، وليس هذا الكلام غريبًا علي مسامعنا علي كل حال. لكن الاستفزاز يبلغ أحيانًا درجات لا تطاق تجعلك تتساءل: ما جدوي الكتابة إذا ظللت صامتًا الآن؟

مثلاً.. اعتدنا سماع ادعاء اليهود أنهم هم بناة الأهرام تحت قهر الفراعنة، ثم غادروا مصر وتركوها لنا هدية. بعد هذا جاء أنيس منصور ليطرح فكرة أن الأهرام جاءت من الفضاء.. هناك مشكلة لدي العالم كله هي أن يأخذ الأهرام منا وخلاص.. بأي تفسير ممكن.. يجب أن نؤمن أن الأهرام لم يبنها الفتي الأسمر مفتول العضلات «حور» الذي هو جد «محمود» وعم «مينا» اللذين يقفان الآن في طابور الخبز في شبرا..

الآن يتطوع باحث مصري بدور مشابه، فيزعم نظرية فريدة من النظريات التي تنهمر علينا كل يوم، وقد انطلق من نقطة ذكية هي أن الأهرام مفرطة في الضخامة هكذا يصل إلي نظريته التي تؤكد أن الأهرام لم يبنها اليهود ولا الفضائيون ولا الفراعنة!. عنوان الكتاب الذي صدر عام 1996 يستحق وقفة : «الفراعنة لصوص حضارة »!.. وهو يعتمد علي منطق بسيط.. الأهرام ضخمة ولا نعرف طريقة بنائها، إذن من بناها عمالقة لهذا كان الأمر سهلاً كأنهم يضعون علب كبريت فوق بعضها.. انتهي البحث !. تأمل هذه الجملة المنطقية القوية: فمن جهة العقل لا يوجد ما يدل علي كون بناة الأهرام هم الفراعنة، بل الأنسب أن يكون بناتُه قوم عاد الذين أعطاهم الله عز وجل القوة وزادهم في الخلق بسطة .منطق غريب.. ما دام البناء ضخما فمن صنعه هو الأضخم وقت صنعه. هناك صور كثيرة جدًا ملفقة ببرنامج فوتوشوب لهياكل عمالقة وعامل صعيدي يحفر ليظهر هيكل عملاق تحت الرمال. عندما يكون طول العملاق من قوم عاد 15 مترًا فإن حمل هذه الأحجار سهل جدًا.. طبعًا الحكومة المصرية تخفي هذه الحقائق. لا أدري ما المنطق القوي هنا؟.. هناك آثار ضخمة وألغاز غامضة في الكون كله. وماذا عن أهرام المكسيك الغريبة يا أخي؟.. من بناها؟. ألم ير المنمنمات الدقيقة التي توشك ألا تراها بالعين المجردة في المتحف المصري؟. هل سيتطوع بنظرية أخري تؤكد أن شعبًا من الأقزام فعل ذلك؟

قوم عاد الأولي في رأي الباحث هم بناة الأهرام.. بني قومهم مدينة إرم ذات العماد بالأحقاف .... لماذا لم نجد مقابر وآثارًا لقوم عاد؟.. لأن الأهرام هي آثارهم، وتعبير «إرم ذات العماد» القرآني يقصد به «الأهرام المدببة» لأن القبائل العربية كانت تحيل حرف الهاء همزة.. معلوماتي أن الأحقاف في الجزيرة العربية فماذا جاء بها هنا؟

الحقيقة الثانية كما يقول هي أن الفراعنة هكسوس جاءوا من شمال الجزيرة العربية، وهم من العماليق بقايا عصر ثمود.. والخلاصة أن الحضارة الفرعونية جاءت من الجزيرة العربية، بينما المصري العادي كان غلبان جاهلاً نحيلاً مذعورًا يعيش في بيوت من طين..

الكتاب يحوي حقائق لا يتسع المجال لذكرها بالتفصيل، لكن من بينها أنه لا يوجد شيء اسمه التحنيط.. لا توجد ديناصورات وإنما هي خدعة كبري.. «هي عظام حيوانات قوم عاد العمالقة مدفونة منذ 70 ألف عام، وحتي لا ينتبه الناس إلي تلك الحقيقة الجلية فقد صوروا أشكالاً «هكذا في الأصل» لديناصورات مخيفة علي العظام من وحيهم ونسج خيالهم وادعوا أنها عاشت منذ 65 مليون سنة ليلهوا الناس «. والدليل الذي لا يدحض لديه هو: هل يتصور أحد أن تظل العظام 65 مليون سنة؟. الفراعنة كانوا يتحدثون باللغة العربية ولكن يكتبونها بحروف الهيروغليفية والهيراطيقية والديموطيقية، وقد أثبت العديد من أساتذة اللغة العربية بأن كليوباترا تعني في الأصل وفاء، وأن آمون يعني آمين، ورع يعني رأي . وإخفاء تلك الحقيقة عنا ليس سببه إخفاء أصل أن مصر هي أصل العرب فحسب، بل لإخفاء حقيقة أن التوراة نزلت باللغة العربية!!

منذ البداية هناك حول الموضوع صبغة دينية تهدد بخراب بيتك لو أنكرته.. قوم عاد ذكروا في القرآن إذن إنكار قوم عاد إنكار للقرآن.. هذا صحيح، لكن هنا تأتي الحيلة المعروفة: مزج ما هو مقدس بما هو رأي المؤلف.. هل لو أنكرت أن قوم عاد بنوا الأهرام تكون قد أنكرت وجودهم؟. بنفس الطريقة أنفق العرب المليارات علي من يخرجون الجان من أجسادهم.. هل إنكار تلبس الجان للإنسان إنكار لوجود الجان؟… هكذا يمكن أن يمر كل شيء ..

ثم يلعب علي الوتر الذي لا يفشل أبدًا: «وأكثر ما يُصرِّح به الآثار يون تتم معالجته سياسيا قبل طرحه إعلاميا. فعلوم الآثار قد صادرها الغرب مصادرة تامَّة واستغلَّها سياسياً»

بوضوح يتهم الباحث مقدمًا من يزعم أن الفراعنة بنوا الأهرام بأنه من عملاء اليهودية في مصر!.. راجع المنطق المضطرب من جديد.. مثل منطق الطبيب الذي قال إن الإيدز لا وجود له وهو خدعة ألفتها أمريكا لنشر الشذوذ..! كيف يمكن نشر الشذوذ باختراع داء والزعم أنه ينتقل بالشذوذ؟..

النظرية لها شعبية قوية جدًا علي شبكة الإنترنت والناس تقبلها كحقيقة مسلمة مذهلة أخري، وهناك قارئة قالت في دهشة: «بالضبط مثل خدعة ناسا عندما زعمت أنهم نزلوا علي القمر !». والكارثة الألعن هو هذا الرد في أحد المنتديات: «هو بجد الكلام ده حقيقي؟ أنا أصلا في كلية أثار بجد الكلام ده مضبوط أنا هتجنن أنا خلاص آخر سنة ليا في الجامعة يعني الكلام اللي أنا بدرسه ده ملوش أي لازمة بالله عليك ترد عليا». هذا طالب في آخر سنة بكلية الآثار، وهو يشك في كل ما درسه من قبل بسبب هذا الكلام.

نحن نتراجع بلا توقف.. هل كان أحد يجرؤ علي كتابة هذا الكلام منذ عشرين عامًا؟ اليوم يكتبونه ويبيعونه ويجدون من يقرأه في حماس باعتبار هذا هو «العلم كله».. أليس هذا بالضبط مناخ القرون الوسطي ومحاكم التفتيش وإعدام تايكوبراه والتهديد بحرق جاليليو؟.. الاعتراض علي هذا الهراء يهدد بأن تتحول إلي فولتير.. سيقولون: «هذا الكاتب يطالب بالعلمانية وإلغاء الدين كما فعلت أوروبا»..يقولونها وهم ذاهبون للمصرف لإيداع حصيلة بيع الكتاب الأخير وصرف شيكات الفضائيات. بينما صمتك علي هذا الكلام هو كتمان شهادة الحق فعلاً.. والآن تصور معي النتيجة بعد عشرين عامًا وماذا نتوقع من شعب لا يقرأ سوي هذا الكلام، وقد عشش الصدأ وخيوط العناكب في رأسه. تخيل معي!

من مقال ل د / أحمد خالد توفيق


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 يونيو 2010)

م . محمد على حسن قال:


> يقابل المرء طيلة يومه أمثلة مشابهة، وليس هذا الكلام غريبًا علي مسامعنا علي كل حال. لكن الاستفزاز يبلغ أحيانًا درجات لا تطاق تجعلك تتساءل: ما جدوي الكتابة إذا ظللت صامتًا الآن؟
> ..
> 
> نحن نتراجع بلا توقف.. هل كان أحد يجرؤ علي كتابة هذا الكلام منذ عشرين عامًا؟ اليوم يكتبونه ويبيعونه ويجدون من يقرأه في حماس باعتبار هذا هو «العلم كله».. أليس هذا بالضبط مناخ القرون الوسطي ومحاكم التفتيش وإعدام تايكوبراه والتهديد بحرق جاليليو؟.. الاعتراض علي هذا الهراء يهدد بأن تتحول إلي فولتير.. سيقولون: «هذا الكاتب يطالب بالعلمانية وإلغاء الدين كما فعلت أوروبا»..يقولونها وهم ذاهبون للمصرف لإيداع حصيلة بيع الكتاب الأخير وصرف شيكات الفضائيات. بينما صمتك علي هذا الكلام هو كتمان شهادة الحق فعلاً.. والآن تصور معي النتيجة بعد عشرين عامًا وماذا نتوقع من شعب لا يقرأ سوي هذا الكلام، وقد عشش الصدأ وخيوط العناكب في رأسه. تخيل معي!
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك نقل موفق و لفتة نظر ممتازة


----------



## ahmadmandar (25 يونيو 2010)

مفيش فايدة ، الكل يزايد على وطنيته ولو بالباطل ، ولا توجد نظرية كاملة ، ما أسهل النسخ والطبع ، وما أسهل قول " لقد كان الفراعنة بارعين فى و فى وفى فيصبح كل شىء سهل ومتاح ، لقد تعرض الفراعنة للغزو من الهكسوس والفرس وهجمات البدو المتكررة لماذا لم يضربوهم بالمدافع إذن ربما لم يكن هذا الخيار متاحا.....، وما أسهل اتهام شخص لآخر بالكذب وحب الشهرة ، اسأل نفسك أولا ماذا قدمت غير النسخ ، وما بال السودان إن حضارة المروى إذا صحت التسمية يعود تاريخها ل 1000 عام قبل الميلاد وإذا كان ملوك الفراعنة سودانيين " يمكن " فالهندسة والعمالة والأرض مصريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية
ولن نصل لشىء طالما لا يوجد أساس مشترك نثق فيه ونتحرك من خلاله 
والله من وراء القصد


----------



## إسلام علي (25 يونيو 2010)

*حقيقة الأهرامات: معجزة قرآنية جديدة*
 آخر اكتشاف علمي جاء فيه: باحثون فرنسيون وأمريكيون يؤكدون أن الأحجار الضخمة التي استخدمها الفراعنة لبناء الأهرامات هي مجرد "طين" تم تسخينه بدرجة حرارة عالية، هذا ما تحدث عنه القرآن بدقة تامة، لنقرأ...


 *هل ستبقى الأهرامات التي نعرفها من عجائب الدنيا السبع؟ وهل وجد العلماء حلاً للغز بناء الأهرامات في مصر القديمة؟ وهل لا زال البعض يعتقد أن الجن هم من بنوا هذه الأهرامات؟ وهل يمكن أن نصدق أن مخلوقات من الفضاء الخارجي قامت ببناء أهرامات مصر؟...*
*هذه تكهنات ملأت الدنيا واستمرت لعدة قرون، ولكن الاكتشاف الجديد الذي قدمه علماء من فرنسا وأمريكا سوف يغير نظرة العلماء للأبد، وسوف يعطي تفسيراً علمياً بسيطاً لسر بناء الأهرامات، ولكن الأعجب من ذلك أن هذا السر موجود في القرآن منذ أربعة عشر قرناً!!!* 
*كان المعتقد أن الفراعنة قاموا بنحت الحجارة ولكن السؤال: كيف جاءت جميع الحجارة متطابقة حتى إنك لا تجد مسافة شعرة بين الحجر والآخر؟ وأين المعدات والأزاميل التي استخدمت في نحت الحجارة؟ فلم يتم العثور حتى الآن على أي واحد منها؟ إن هذا الاكتشاف يؤكد أن العلماء كانوا مخطئين عندما ظنوا أن الأهرامات بُنيت من الحجارة، والأقرب للمنطق والحقيقة أن نقول إن حضارة الفراعنة قامت على الطين!!* 
 *




*​ صورة من الأعلى لهرم خوفو الأكبر، حيث نلاحظ أن هذا الهرم كان أعلى بناء في العالم حيث بلغ ارتفاعه بحدود 146 متراً، واستخدم في بنائه ملايين الأحجار وكل حجر يزن عدة أطنان، إنه عمل ضخم يدل على القوة التي وصل إليها الفراعنة قبل 4500 سنة.
 *حقائق علمية جديدة*
*من الحقائق العلمية أن الأهرام الأعظم كان يرتفع 146 متراً وهو أعلى بناء في العالم لمدة 4500 عام، واستمر كذلك حتى القرن التاسع عشر. والنظرية الجديدة التي يقترحها البروفسور الفرنسي Joseph Davidovits مدير معهد Geopolymer يؤكد فيها أن الأهرامات بنيت أساساً من الطين، واستُخدم الطين كوسيلة لنقل الحجارة على سكك خاصة.* 
*ويفترض البحث أن الطين ومواد أخرى أُخذت من تربة نهر النيل ووُضعت هذه المواد معاً في قوالب حجرية محكمة، ثم سخنت لدرجة حرارة عالية، مما أدى إلى تفاعل هذه المواد وتشكيلها حجارة تشبه الحجارة الناتجة عن البراكين أو التي تشكلت قبل ملايين السنين.* 
*ويؤكد العالم Davidovits أن الحجارة التي بنيت منها الأهرامات صنعت أساساً من الكلس والطين والماء، لأن التحاليل باستخدام تقنية النانو أثبتت وجود كميات من الماء في هذه الحجارة ومثل هذه الكميات غير موجودة في الأحجار الطبيعية.* 
*كذلك هناك تناسق في البنية الداخلية للأحجار، وهذا يؤكد أنه من غير المعقول أن تكون قد جلبت ثم نحتت بهذا الشكل، والاحتمال الأكثر واقعية أنهم صبوا الطين في قوالب فجاءت أشكال الأحجار متناسقة تماماً مثلما نصبُّ اليوم الأدوات البلاستيكية في قوالب فتأتي جميع القطع متساوية ومتشابهة تماماً. * 
*لقد استُعمل المجهر الإلكتروني لتحليل عينات من حجارة الأهرامات، وكانت النتيجة أقرب لرأي Davidovits وظهرت بلورات الكوارتز المتشكلة نتيجة تسخين الطين واضحة، وصرح بأنه لا يوجد في الطبيعة مثل هذه الأحجار، وهذا يؤكد أنها صنعت من قبل الفراعنة. وقد أثبت التحليل الإلكتروني على المقياس المصغر جداً، وجود ثاني أكسيد السيليكون، وهذا يثبت أن الأحجار ليست طبيعية.* 
 *



*​ البرفسور Michel Barsoum يقف بجانب الأهرام الأعظم، ويؤكد أن هذه الحجارة صبَّت ضمن قوالب وما هي إلا عبارة عن طين! وهذا ما أثبته في أبحاثه بعد تجارب طويلة تبين بنتيجتها أن هذه الحجارة ليست طبيعية، لأنها وبعد التحليل بالمجهر الإلكتروني تأكد أن هذه الحجارة تشكلت بنتيجة تفاعل سريع بين الطين والكلس والماء بدرجة حرارة عالية.
*إن كتاب Davidovits الشهير والذي جاء بعنوان Ils ont bati les pyramides ونشر بفرنسا عام 2002 حل جميع المشاكل والألغاز التي نسجت حول طريقة بناء الأهرامات، ووضع آلية هندسية بسيطة للبناء من الطين، وكان مقنعاً لكثير من الباحثين في هذا العلم.* 
*ويؤكد بعض الباحثين أن الأفران أو المواقد استخدمت قديماً لصناعة السيراميك والتماثيل. فكان الاستخدام الشائع للنار أن يصنعوا تمثالاً من الطين الممزوج بالمعادن وبعض المواد الطبيعية ثم يوقدون عليه النار حتى يتصلب ويأخذ شكل الصخور الحقيقية. وقد استخدمت العديد من الحضارات أسلوب الطين المسخن لصنع الأحجار والتماثيل والأدوات.* 
*كما أكدت الأبحاث جميعها أن الطريقة التي كان يستخدمها الفراعنة في الأبنية العالية مثل الأهرامات، أنهم يصنعون سككاً خشبية تلتف حول الهرم بطريقة حلزونية مثل عريشة العنب التي تلتف حول نفسها وتصعد للأعلى.* 
 *أبحاث أخرى تصل إلى النتيجة ذاتها*
*لقد أثبتت تحاليل أخرى باستخدام الأشعة السينية وجود فقاعات هواء داخل العينات المأخوذة من الأهرامات، ومثل هذه الفقاعات تشكلت أثناء صب الأحجار من الطين بسب الحرارة وتبخر الماء من الطين، ومثل هذه الفقاعات لا توجد في الأحجار الطبيعية، وهذا يضيف دليلاً جديداً على أن الأحجار مصنوعة من الطين الكلسي ولا يزيد عمرها على 4700 سنة.* 
*ويؤكد البرفسور الإيطالي Mario Collepardi والذي درس هندسة بناء الأهرامات أن الفراعنة كل ما فعلوه أنهم جاؤوا بالتراب الكلسي المتوفر بكثرة في منطقتهم ومزجوه بالتراب العادي وأضافوا إليه الماء من نهر النيل وقاموا بإيقاد النار عليه لدرجة حرارة بحدود 900 درجة مئوية، مما أكسبه صلابة وشكلاً يشبه الصخور الطبيعية.* 
*إن الفكرة الجديدة لا تكلف الكثير من الجهد لأن العمال لن يحملوا أية أحجار ويرفعونها، كل ما عليهم فعله هو صنع القوالب التي سيصبّ فيها الطين ونقل الطين من الأرض والصعود به في أوعية صغيرة كل عامل يحمل وعاء فيه شيء من الطين ثم يملؤوا القالب، وبعد ذلك تأتي عملية الإحماء على النار حتى يتشكل الحجر، ويستقر في مكانه وبهذه الطريقة يضمنوا أنه لا توجد فراغات بين الحجر والآخر، مما ساهم في إبقاء هذه الأهرامات آلاف السنين..* 
 *



*​ حجرين متجاورين من أحجار الهرم، ونلاحظ التجويف البيضوي الصغير بينهما والمشار إليه بالسهم، ويشكل دليلاً على أن الأحجار قد صُبت من الطين في قالب صخري. لأن هذا التجويف قد تشكل أثناء صب الحجارة، ولم ينتج عن التآكل، بل هو من أصل هذه الحجارة. Michel Barsoum, Drexel University
 *الحقيقة العلمية تتطابق مع الحقيقة القرآنية*
*بعد هذه الحقائق يمكننا أن نصل إلى نتيجة ألا وهي أن التقنية المستعملة في عصر الفراعنة لبناء الأبنية الضخمة كالأهرامات، كانت عبارة عن وضع الطين العادي المتوفر بكثرة قرب نهر النيل وخلطه بالماء ووضعه ضمن قوالب ثم إيقاد النار عليه حتى يتصلب وتتشكل الحجارة التي نراها اليوم.* 
*هذه التقنية يا أحبتي بقيت مختفية ولم يكن لأحد علم بها حتى عام 1981 عندما طرح ذلك العالم نظريته، ثم في عام 2006 أثبت علماء آخرون صدق هذه النظرية بالتحليل المخبري الذي لا يقبل الشك، أي أن هذه التقنية لم تكن معروفة نهائياً زمن نزول القرآن، ولكن ماذا يقول القرآن؟ لنتأمل يا إخوتي ونسبح الله تبارك وتعالى.* 
*بعدما طغى فرعون واعتبر نفسه إلهاً على مصر!! ماذا قال لقومه، تأملوا معي (وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي) [القصص: 38]، سبحان الله! إلى هذا الحد بلغ التحدي والاستكبار؟ ولكن فرعون لم يكتف بذلك بل أراد أن يتحدى القدرة الإلهية وأن يبني صرحاً عالياً يصعد عليه ليرى من هو الله، تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً. وبالتالي أراد أن يثبت لقومه الذين كانوا على شاكلته أن موسى عليه السلام ليس صادقاً، وأن فرعون هو الإله الوحيد للكون!!* 
*فلجأ فرعون إلى نائبه وشريكه هامان وطلب منه أن يبني صرحاً ضخماً ليثبت للناس أن الله غير موجود، وهنا يلجأ فرعون إلى التقنية المستخدمة في البناء وقتها ألا وهي تقنية الإيقاد على الطين بهدف صب الحجارة اللازمة للصرح، يقول فرعون بعد ذلك: (فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) [القصص: 38].* 
*ولكن ماذا كانت النتيجة؟ انظروا وتأملوا إلى مصير فرعون وهامان وجنودهما، يقول تعالى: (وَاسْتَكْبَرَ هُوَ وَجُنُودُهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْنَا لَا يُرْجَعُونَ * فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ) [القصص: 39-40].* 
*قد يقول قائل هل الصرح هو ذاته الأهرام؟ ونقول غالباً لا، فالصرح هو بناء مرتفع أشبه بالبرج أو المنارة العالية، ويستخدم من أجل الصعود إلى ارتفاع عالٍ، وقد عاقب الله فرعون فدمَّره ودمَّر صرحه ليكون لمن خلفه آية، فالبناء الذي أراد أن يتحدى به الله دمَّره الله ولا نجد له أثراً اليوم. وتصديق ذلك أن الله قال في قصة فرعون ومصيره الأسود: (وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ) [الأعراف: 137]. وبالفعل تم العثور على بعض الحجارة المبعثرة والتي دفنتها الرمال خلال آلاف السنين.* 
 *



*​ صورة لأحد الأهرامات الثلاثة في الجيزة، ولا تزال قمته مغطاة بطبقة من الطين، وهذه الطبقة هي من نفس نوع الحجارة المستخدمة في البناء، وهذا يدل على أن الطين استخدم بشكل كامل في بناء الأهرامات. وهذه "التكنولوجيا" الفرعونية كانت ربما سراً من أسرار قوتها، وحافظت على هذا السر حتى في المخطوطات والنقوش لا نكاد نرى أثراً لذكر هذا السر، وبالتالي فإن القرآن يحدثنا عن أحد الأسرار الخفية والتي لا يمكن لأحد أن يعلمها إلا الله تعالى، وهذا دليل قوي على أن القرآن كتاب الله!
 *وجه الإعجاز*
*1- إن تأكيد هذا الباحث وعشرات الباحثين غيره على أن الطين هو مادة بناء الأهرامات، وأن هذه الأهرامات هي أعلى أبنية معروفة في التاريخ وحتى العصر الحديث، كل هذه الحقائق تؤكد أن الآية القرآنية صحيحة ومطابقة للعلم، وأنها من آيات الإعجاز العلمي.* 
*2- إن تقنية تصنيع الحجر من الطين باستخدام الحرارة، لم تكن معروفة زمن نزول القرآن، والنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يكن لديه علم بأن الأهرامات تم بناؤها بهذه الطريقة، ولذلك تعتبر هذه الآية سبقاً علمياً عندما ربطت بين الطين والحرارة كوسيلة من وسائل البناء في عصر الفراعنة، لتدلنا على أن هندسة البناء وقتها كانت قائمة على هذه الطريقة. وهذه الحقيقة العلمية لم يتم التعرف عليها إلا منذ سنوات قليلة جداً وباستخدام تقنيات متطورة!* 
*3- في هذه المعجزة دليل على التوافق التام بين القرآن والعلم وصدق الله عندما قال عن كتابه: (وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا) [النساء: 82]. وفيها رد على الملحدين الذين يدعون أن القرآن من تأليف محمد، إذ كيف لمحمد أن يتنبأ بأمر كهذا وهو أبعد ما يكون عن الأهرامات ولم يرها أصلاً!* 
*4- تؤكد الحقائق اليقينية أن الأهرام الأعظم في الجيزة أو ما يسمى هرم خوفو، هو أعلى بناء على وجه الأرض لمدة 4500 عام، وبالتالي كان الفراعنة مشهورين بالأبنية العالية أو الصروح، ولذلك فإن الله تعالى دمَّر الصروح والأبنية التي بناها فرعون مدعي الألوهية، أما بقية الفراعنة والذين بنوا الأهرامات، فقد نجاها الله من التدمير لتبقى شاهدة على صدق كتاب الله تبارك وتعالى!* 
*5- في قوله تعالى (وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ) تأملوا معي كلمة (يَعْرِشُونَ) والتي تدل على الآلية الهندسية المستخدمة عند الفراعنة لوضع الحجارة فوق بعضها! ففي اللغة نجد كما في القاموس المحيط: عَرَشَ أي بنى عريشاً، وعرش الكرمَ: رفع دواليه على الخشب، وعرش البيت: بناه، وعرش البيت: سقَفه، والنتيجة أن هذه الكلمة تشير إلى وضع الخشب والارتفاع عليه بهدف رفع الحجارة، وهذا ما يقول العلماء والباحثون اليوم، أن الفراعنة استخدموا السكك الخشبية لرفع الطين والتسلق بشكل حلزوني حول البناء تماماً مثل العريشة التي تلتف حول العمود الذي تقوم عليه بشكل حلزوني. * 
 *



*​ رسم يمثل طريقة بناء الأهرامات من خلال وضع سكك خشبية بشكل حلزوني تلتف حول الهرم صعوداً تماماً مثل عرائش العنب التي تلتف وتتسلق بشكل حلزوني من أجل نقل الطين لصنع الحجارة، ولذلك استخدم تعالى كلمة: (يَعْرِشُونَ) للدلالة على الآلية الهندسية لبناء الأبنية والصروح، ومعظمها دمرها الله ولم يبق منها إلا هذه الأهرامات لتكون دليلاً على صدق القرآن في هذا العصر!
*6- في هذه المعجزة رد على من يدعي أن النبي الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ علومه وقصصه من الكتاب المقدس أو من الراهب بحيرة أو القس ورقة بن نوفل، لأن تقنية البناء من الطين لم تُذكر في التوراة، بل على العكس الذي يقرأ التوراة يخرج بنتيجة وهي أن الحجارة تم جلبها من أماكن بعيدة عن منطقة الأهرامات، وأنها حجارة طبيعية، ولا علاقة لها بالطين، وهذا الأمر هو ما منع بعض علماء الغرب من الاعتراف بهذا الاكتشاف العلمي، لأنه يناقض الكتاب المقدس.* 
*7- إن البحث الذي قدمه البروفسور Davidovits أبطل كل الادعاءات التوراتية من أن آلاف العمال عملوا لسنوات طويلة في هذه الأهرامات، وأبطل فكرة أن الحجارة جاءت من أماكن بعيدة لبناء الأهرامات، وبالتالي فإننا أمام دليل مادي على أن رواية التوراة مناقضة للعلم.* 
*أي أن هناك اختلافاً كبيراً بين الكتاب المقدس وبين الحقائق العلمية، وهذا يدل على أن الكتاب المقدس الحالي من تأليف البشر وليس من عند الله، وهذه الحقيقة أكدها القرآن بقول تعالى: (وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا) [النساء: 82]. ويدل أيضاً أن القرآن من عند الله لأنه يطابق العلم دائماً!* 
 *وهنا نتساءل بل ونطرح الأسئلة على أولئك المشككين برسالة الإسلام ونقول: *
*1- كيف علم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بوجود أبنية عالية كان الفراعنة يبنونها في عصرهم؟ ولو كان يستمد معلوماته من التوراة لجاء بنفس المعلومات الواردة في التوراة، إذاً من أين جاءته فكرة الصرح أصلاً؟* 
*2- كيف علم النبي الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تقنية الطين كانت مستخدمة في البناء في عصر الفراعنة؟ بل ما الذي يدعوه للحديث في مثل هذه القضايا التاريخية والغيبية، إنها لن تقدم له شيئاً في دعوته، ولو أن النبي هو الذي ألَّف القرآن لكان الأجدر به أن يحدثهم عن أساطير العرب، فهذا أقرب لقبول دعوته!!* 
*3- ثم كيف علم هذا النبي الأمي أن فرعون ادعى الألوهية؟ وكيف علم أنه بنى صرحاً، وكيف علم أن هذه الصروح قد دُمِّرت؟ وأنه لم يبق إلا ما يدل على آثار لهم، يقول تعالى: (فَتِلْكَ مَسَاكِنُهُمْ لَمْ تُسْكَنْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا وَكُنَّا نَحْنُ الْوَارِثِينَ) [القصص: 58].* 
*4- هل يمكن لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لو كان هو من ألف القرآن أن يقول مثل هذا الكلام: (أَوَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَانُوا أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً وَأَثَارُوا الْأَرْضَ وَعَمَرُوهَا أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا عَمَرُوهَا وَجَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيَظْلِمَهُمْ وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ) [الروم: 9]. فجعل تأمل هذه الأهرامات وغيرها من آثار الشعوب السابقة وسيلة للإيمان لندرك قدرة الله ومصير من يتكبر على الله.* 
*إن هذه الحقائق هي برهان مادي يتجلى في كتاب الله تعالى يظهر صدق هذا الكتاب، وقد يقول قائل: إن نظرية بناء الأهرامات من الطين لم تصبح حقيقة علمية فكيف تفسرون بها القرآن، وأقول: إن هذه النظرية لم تأت من فراغ بل جاءت نتيجة تحليل علمي ومخبري ولا تناقض الواقع، وهي تطابق القرآن، ومهما تطور العلم لن يكتشف من الحقائق إلا ما يتفق ويتطابق مع القرآن لتكون هذه الحقائق وسيلة لرؤية معجزات الله في كتابه، وهو القائل: (سَنُرِيهِمْ آَيَاتِنَا فِي الْآَفَاقِ وَفِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِ بِرَبِّكَ أَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ) [فصلت: 53].* 
*يمكنكم متابعة القراءة في الجزء الثاني حيث نقدم المزيد من الحقائق حول هذا الموضوع:* 
* 
​*


----------



## إسلام علي (25 يونيو 2010)

سر بناء الأهرامات (2) 
نعيش مع حقائق جديدة تؤكد أن الأهرامات وغيرها من التماثيل قبل آلاف السنين قد بنيت من الطين، وهذا ما أشار إليه القرآن، لنقرأ هذا البحث العلمي...


بعد نشر مقالتي عن بناء الأهرامات وأن العلماء يكشفون شيئاً فشيئاً أن مادة بناء الأهرامات هي الطين، جاءتني بعض الآراء المخالفة من بعض إخوتي الأفاضل. وبما أنني مؤمن بالحوار وأشجع على الانتقاد فلابد من توضيح بعض الحقائق التي تخفى على كثيرين، كذلك تصحيح بعض الأفكار.
وأود أن أذكر إخوتي في الله أن هذا البحث هو من ضمن تخصصي الهندسي الذي أتقنه جيداً وهو هندسة المواد، وهذا العلم يدرس البنية الدقيقة للمعادن والصخور والأحجار وغيرها من المواد، والجهاز المستخدم أساساً هو المجهر الإلكتروني، هذا المجهر يكشف لنا بما لا يقبل الشك بنية الحجر والتركيب الذري والجزيئي له، وبالتالي يمكن اعتبار النتائج بمثابة حقائق علمية لأننا نراها رؤية يقينية. وإذا أراد أحد أن يشكك في هذه النتائج فينبغي عليه أن يثبت أنها نتائج مزيفة، وهذا ما أستبعده لأن الجامعات التي أجريت فيها هذه الأبحاث موثوقة والذين قاموا بهذه الأبحاث هم أناس متخصصون بعلم هندسة المواد، وقد استغرق بحثهم أكثر من عشر سنوات، ونُشر على مجلات علمية عالمية لا تتبنى أفكاراً كاذبة أو خرافية.
فعندما قرر العلماء أن حجارة الأهرامات قد نقلت من مناطق بعيدة ونحتت وبنيت منها الأهرامات، اعتمدوا على المشاهدة بالعين المجردة وبعض الاختبارات البسيطة والنصوص الموجودة في التوراة المحرفة، وبعض الآراء لباحثين ومهتمين.
ولكن الذي حدث أن العلم يتطور، والصور التي يظهرها المجهر الإلكتروني لا تكذب! ويمكن اليوم رؤية أي حجر مكبر مئات الآلاف من المرات، أي نستطيع رؤية الجزيئات التي تشكل منها هذا الحجر تحت المجهر الإلكتروني بكل سهولة ووضوح، ولذلك عندما أخضع العلماء هذه الحجارة للتحليل المخبري كانت النتائج بعكس ما هو سائد وعكس ما هو متوقع.
فصورة المجهر الإلكتروني لا تكذب، ولو أردنا أن نكذبها إذاً سوف نشكك في كل علوم الأرض التي وصلنا إليها حتى اليوم، وسوف نشكك بعلم الطب وعلم الهندسة الوراثية ومئات العلوم التي تأتينا نتائجها من خلال المجهر الإلكتروني! لذلك إذا أردنا أن ندحض هذه الصور فينبغي أن نأتي بصور معاكسة، ولا يكفي أن نقول إن فلاناً قال كذا أو صرح بكذا ...
لقد رأينا الحجارة بأعيننا وتأكدنا أنها حجارة طبيعية بالمشاهدة واللمس والتفكير، ولكن هل عيوننا دقيقة وترى كل شيء؟ لنطرح السؤال الآن: ماذا رأى المجهر الإلكتروني في هذه الحجارة؟ 
1- الفقاعات الهوائية: من أين جاءت؟
2- نسبة الماء العالية في هذه الحجارة من أين جاءت؟
3- أين ملايين الأزاميل النحاسية التي استعملت في نحت مئات الملايين من الأحجار؟
4- السؤال الأهم: كم هو الزمن اللازم لنحت الحجارة بحيث تتمتع بسطوح دقيقة ومستوية وناعمة وتنطبق على الحجر الآخر دون ترك أي فراغات؟ بلا شك إن نحت كل حجر يتطلب زمناً ليس بالقليل.




​ صورة بالمجهر الإلكتروني لعينة من حجارة الهرم الأكبر، وتظهر عليها الأجزاء المتبلورة بشكل غير طبيعي (اللون الأحمر) والتي تربط كتل الكلس معاً (اللون الأسود). المرجع Michel Barsoum, Drexel University
http://www.nsf.gov/discoveries/disc_images.jsp?cntn_id=109692&org=NSF
إن البحث الذي جاء به بعض الباحثين حديثاً قد نشر على مواقع علمية ومجلات عالمية موثوقة، وقد حققت هذه الكتب نسبة كبيرة من المبيعات، وهذا طبعاً لا نعتمد عليه كدليل، ولكن نود أن نقول إن العلماء اليوم بدأوا يعترفون بهذه الحقيقة، ليس كلهم ولكن بدأوا تدريجياً.
وفي دراسة حديثة قام بها علماء مختصون بهندسة المواد (Journal of the American Ceramic Society, vol 89, p 3788) يؤكدون أن الأدلة تزداد شيئاً فشيئاً إلا أن بعض العلماء لم يعترفوا بهذا البحث.
ويؤكد هذا البحث أنه حتى فترة قريبة كان من الصعب على الجيولوجيين التمييز بين الحجارة الطبيعية والحجارة الاصطناعية التي صبت قبل خمسة آلاف عام. ولكن طبقاً لبروفسور Gilles Hug من وكالة أبحاث الفضاء الفرنسية Onera والبروفسور Michel Barsoum من جامعة دركسل في فيلاديلفيا حيث وجدا أن غطاء الأهرامات يتكون من نوعين من الحجارة الأول طبيعي منقول من المقالع والثاني صناعي. ويعتقد أن نسبة مهمة من الأبنية العالية أو ما سماها الصروح edifices بنيت من الطين!!! [1].
وهنا نجد الإشارة القرآنية تتجلى عندما أخبر القرآن على لسان فرعون أن يبني له صرحاً أي بناء عالياً، والأجزاء العالية من البناء لا يمكن بناؤها من الحجارة وفرعون يعلم هذا لأنه لا يمكن رفع الحجارة إلى ارتفاعات عالية، وكانت التقنية السائدة عند الفراعنة أن يستخدموا الطين من أجل ذلك، تماماً كما نصب الأسقف والأبنية العالية اليوم، وهذا ما جعله يقول: (وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) [القصص: 38] للدلالة على أنه يريد بناء مرتفعاً جداً.
لقد أخذ الباحثان ثلاث عينات من هرم خوفو وهو أكبر الأهرامات، وقاما بتحليلها بالأشعة السينية والمجهر الإلكتروني فوجدا آثاراً لتفاعل كيميائي سريع والذي لم يسمح بتشكل البلورات الطبيعية داخل الحجر، ومثل هذه البلورات التي تكونت بطريقة غير طبيعية لا يمكن تفسيرها إلا إذا اعتقدنا أن هذه الأحجار قد صُبَّت مثلما نصب الاسمنت في أبنيتنا اليوم. ولكن مع مهارة عالية وبطريقة حرارية لم نكتشف أسرارها بعد.
يعتقد الباحثان أن الحجارة الطينية استخدمت من أجل الأجزاء المرتفعة في البناء حيث تطلب الأهرام بحدود 2.5 مليون حجر، أما الأجزاء المنخفضة فاستعملت فيها الحجارة الطبيعية. ويؤكد هذان الباحثان أن الحجارة الكلسية الناعمة اقتلعت من جنوب الجيزة ثم وُضعت في برك مائية تتغذى من نهر النيل لتنحل وتشكل الطين الكلسي watery slurry. ثم قام الفراعنة بإيقاد النار على هذا الطين وأخذوا الكلس الناتج ثم خلطوه مع الملح ثم تبخر الماء وبقي المزيج الرطب على شكل طين clay-like. وهذا الطين سوف يُحمل إلى قوالب خشبية ويبقى عدة أيام ليتصلب ويشكل حجارة أشبه بالحجارة الطبيعية. وقد قام البروفسور Davidovits من معهد Geopolymer بصناعة حجر كبير بنفس الطريقة خلال عشرة أيام.
هناك إثبات جديد جاء من عالم المواد Guy Demortier من جامعة Namur في بلجيكا، والذي كان يشك بهذه النظرية ولكن دراسة عشر سنوات جعلته يقتنع تماماً أن الأهرامات الثلاثة بنيت من الحجارة الاصطناعية من الطين.
يقول البروفسور Linn Hobbs أستاذ علم المواد والهندسة النووية: لقد صنع المصريون القدماء حجارة الأهرامات من الطين الكلسي، وهي نفس المادة التي استخدموها لصناعة الأواني الخزفية الرائعة بعد تسخينها لدرجة حرارة عالية، مما يكسبها صلابة كبيرة.


 ​ مئات المواقع والمجلات العلمية الموثوقة تبنت هذا الاكتشاف ولم يشكك أحد من علماء الغرب بهذه النتائج إلا نسبة قليلة لا تزال مصرة على رأيها القديم. 
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/12/061209122918.htm
يؤكد البروفسور Linn Hobbs أن المصريين لم ينحتوا ملايين الحجارة بهذه الأشكال الدقيقة نحتاً، ثم يرفعونها لارتفاعات عالية، هذه النظرية ليس عليها دليل مادي من الرسوم الجدارية داخل الأهرامات أو النصوص التي عثر عليها حتى الآن.
ويشير علماء المواد إلى أن هناك اختلافاً في كثافة الحجارة التي بنيت منها الأهرامات، حيث وجدوا أن كثافة الكتلة الحجرية أكبر عند القاع وأقل عند القمة بسبب قانون الجاذبية أثناء صب الحجارة حيث نعرف دائماً أن المادة الأخف تصعد للأعلى والمادة الأثقل تغوص للأسفل.
- هناك دليل قوي حول معرفة الفراعنة لأسس الكيمياء وخبرتهم في "الخلطات" التي كانوا يستخدمونها في صناعة الأواني الخزفية الصلبة، والتي يستحيل أن تكون قد نُحتت لأنها أقسى من الحديد بكثير، ومثل هذه الخزفيات لا يمكن أن تُنحت بأي أداة، وهذا دليل على التطور الكبير لدى الفراعنة في علم "هندسة المواد".




​ صورة بالمجهر العادي لعينة مأخوذة من أحد الأهرامات في منطقة الجيزة بمصر، ويظهر عليها بوضوح فقاعات هواء، ومثل هذه الفقاعات لا توجد في الحجر الطبيعي، إنما حدثت أثناء عملية صب الحجر بسبب التبرد السريع الذي لا يتيح لكامل الهواء الخروج فتنحبس بعض الفقاعات الصغيرة، لتبقى شاهداً مادياً على أن حجارة الأهرامات قد صنعت من الطين. المرجع
http://www.geopolymer.org/archaeology/pyramids/pyramids-2-the-evidences
مجلة الطبيعة الأمريكية وهي من أشهر المجلات العلمية وأكثرها مصداقية تنشر النظرية الجديدة التي تؤكد أن الأهرامات بنيت من الطين، ويزداد عدد العلماء الذين يؤيدون هذا الاكتشاف، والسبب ببساطة، هو أن هذا الاكتشاف صحيح! The scientific magazine NATURE, vol. 444, 793 (14 december 2006)
 

​ العلماء في معهد Massachusetts في بوسطن - أمريكا يدعمون هذه النظرية ويحاولون إعادة بناء هذه الأحجار باستخدام تقنية يسمونها geopolymer من خلال مزج الطين مع الأحجار الكلسية مع أملاح كربونات الصوديوم المستخدمة في تحنيط الجثث والمتوافرة بكثرة في الصحراء، المقالة على الرابط:
http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2008/04/22/a_new_angle_on_pyramids/?page=1
وعلى الرغم من هذه الحقائق نجد من يعارض الدليل العلمي ويقولون إن الرسوم الجدارية والآثار التي تركها الفراعنة لا تدل على أي طين أو طريقة بناء بهذا الشكل، ونقول إن الفراعنة أخفوا هذا السر كما أخفوا سر التحنيط وغيره من الأسرار التي كانت سبباً في قوتهم وسيطرتهم وجبروتهم. ولكن الله تعالى الذي يعلم السر وأخفى، لا يخفى عليه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء، قد أخبرنا بالسر الذي دار بين فرعون وهامان! 
كذلك أخبرنا القرآن بالكثير من الأسرار التي لم يكن لأحد علم بها زمن نزول القرآن، لذلك يقول تعالى: (تِلْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهَا إِلَيْكَ مَا كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُهَا أَنْتَ وَلَا قَوْمُكَ مِنْ قَبْلِ هَذَا فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ الْعَاقِبَةَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ) [هود: 49].
ونقول لأولئك الذين يدعون أن القرآن من تأليف محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: بالله عليكم من أين أمكن لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعرف مثل هذه المعلومات السرية الدقيقة ويضعها في كتابه؟ أم أن الذي أخبره هو عالم أسرار السموات والأرض، ولذلك أنتم تقولون إن القرآن أساطير وخرافات ولا يتفق مع العقل وأن الراهب بحيرة هو من أملى على النبي هذا القرآن، وقولكم هذا ذكره الله في القرآن ورد عليه، يقول تعالى: (وَقَالُوا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ اكْتَتَبَهَا فَهِيَ تُمْلَى عَلَيْهِ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلًا * قُلْ أَنْزَلَهُ الَّذِي يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا) [الفرقان: 5-6].
إيضاحات
1- إن الآية الكريمة لا تقول بأن فرعون هو الذي بنى الأهرامات، ولا تقول إن هذا الهرم أو ذاك بُني من طين، بل تشير إلى تقنية هندسية كانت مستعملة في زمن فرعون وقبله، هذه التقنية تستعمل لبناء الأبنية العالية باستعمال الطين والحرارة، لأن الصخور لا يمكن رفعها إلى الأماكن العالية، فيستعملون قوالب خشبية لصب الطين فيها، ومعالجته بطريقة غريبة فيبدو مع الزمن كالصخور الحقيقية.
2- إن الله تعالى دمَّر ما كان يصنع فرعون وقومه، ولكن الله ترك بعض الأبنية لتكون شاهداً على صدق آياته، فقد شاء الله أن يُحفظ جسد فرعون داخل هرم ليكون آية لمن خلفه، يقول تعالى مخاطباً فرعون بعد غرقه: (فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آَيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آَيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ) [يونس: 92]. وقد شاهد الدكتور موريس بوكاي جثة فرعون والتي أثبت التحليل أنه مات غرقاً ونجا ببدنه بطريقة غريبة، وربما كانت هذه الآية طريقاً لإسلام هذا العالم الفرنسي!




​ صورة لجثة رمسيس الثاني الذي يعتقد الباحثون أنه فرعون وقد أظهر التحليل وجود بعض الكسور في عظامه بسبب ضغط الماء بعد غرقه، وكذلك وجود ذرات من الملح في جسده وهذا دليل على أنه مات غرقاً.
لذلك لا تدل الآية على أن الله دمر كل شيء، بل دمر معظم ما صنعه فرعون وقومه، وأبقى للأجيال القادمة آثاراً تدل على إهلاك الله لهم. وقد أهلك الله الكثير من الأمم ودمر ما كانوا يصنعون ولكنه أبقى لنا بعض الآثار كما قال تعالى: (وَمَكَرُوا مَكْرًا وَمَكَرْنَا مَكْرًا وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ * فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ مَكْرِهِمْ أَنَّا دَمَّرْنَاهُمْ وَقَوْمَهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ * فَتِلْكَ بُيُوتُهُمْ خَاوِيَةً بِمَا ظَلَمُوا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآَيَةً لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ * وَأَنْجَيْنَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ) [النمل: 50-53].
3- إن وجود مقالع للحجارة بالقرب من الأهرامات لا يعني أن الأهرامات بُنيت بالكامل من الحجارة، مع العلم أن الباحثين وجدوا أن قاعدة الهرم فقط بُنيت من حجارة حقيقية، أما الطبقات العليا من الهرم فقد بُنيت من الطين!
هذه التقنية في البناء كانت معروفة لدى القدماء مثل الرومان، وقد لفتت ظاهرة الأبنية الرومانية الضخمة نظر المهندس David Moore والذي قرر دراسة هذه الأبنية، ووجد أنها قد بنيت من الطين الكلسي بعد رفع درجة حرارته في فرن عادي.
الخلاصة
إذا تأملنا أقوال علماء الغرب اليوم نجدهم يؤكدون ويقولون إن أول من أشار إلى تقنية بناء الأهرامات وغيرها من طين هو البروفسور Henri Le Chatelier المولود في فرنسا عام 1850 والذي اقترح في أوائل القرن العشرين فكرة تقول بأن الحجارة والتماثيل صُبَّت من الطين، ولكن بعد الحقائق التي رأيناها يتضح لنا يا أحبتي أن أول من أشار إلى تقنية الطين في الأبنية العالية هو القرآن الكريم قبل أربعة عشر قرناً وذلك من خلال الآية الكريمة: (وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ) [القصص: 38] وهنا يتجلى وجه الإعجاز، والله أعلم.
وأخيراً أعد إخوتي القراء بعرض الجزء الثالث قريباً وفيه حقائق دامغة تثبت أن الكثير من التماثيل والأهرامات التي كانت تُصنع زمن الفراعنة إنما كان أساسها من الطين، والقرآن الكريم هو الكتاب الوحيد الذي كشف لنا هذا السر الذي بقي مختفياً لقرون طويلة، وهذا يشهد على إعجاز القرآن من الناحية التاريخية.
حقيقة الأهرامات: معجزة قرآنية جديدة
ـــــــــــــ
بقلم عبد الدائم الكحيل
www.kaheel7.com
 بعض المراجع​ 1- http://www.newscientist.com/channel....900-concrete-evidence-in-gizas-pyramids.html​ 2- Herodotus, The Histories, Oxford University Press, 1998​ 3- Davidovits, J. and Morris, M, The Pyramids, Dorset Press, 1988​ 4- Pyramids were built with concrete rather than rocks, scientists claim, http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/europe/article656117.ece, December 1, 2006​ 5- Concrete evidence in Giza's pyramids, http://www.newscientist.com/channel....900-concrete-evidence-in-gizas-pyramids.html​ 6- http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2006/12/08/pyramids_arc.html?category=archaeology&guid=20061208120000​ 7- http://www.materials.drexel.edu/Pyramids/​ 8- MIT Class Explores Controversial Pyramid Theory With Scale Model, http://www.azom.com/default.asp, April 3rd,2008.​


----------



## سعد الضويحى (25 يونيو 2010)

بصراحة الموضوع يحير ... لكن اكيد هييجى يوم ونعرف الحقيقة .. مشكور طالب العراق على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ahmadmandar (25 يونيو 2010)

لقد قرأت هذه النظرية من قبل ، وأميل إليها ، وسيكون إثبات صحتها من عدمه هو التجربة العملية ، أى بناء هرم مماثل وبناء معبد مماثل بنفس الطريقة ، ولكن دون تسرع للقرآن الكريم ففرعون موسى جاء جاء بعد بناء الأهرامات بفترة كبيرة 
وربما لم تكن هذه التقنية موجودة وقد ذكر فى القرآن " ودمرنا ما يعرشون " أى لم يكن فرعون موسى هو بانيها ، ولكن الإشارة الأهم هنا هى تقنية البناء ، وذلك إذا ما استبعدنا نظرية قوم عاد


----------



## jamal baghdady (26 يونيو 2010)

اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . في الحقيقة دهشت عندما قرات العنوان بل صدمت لاول وهلة ولكن بعدما قرات الموضوع بتجرد وموضوعية وجدت الموضوع فيه من من الحقائق الشيء الكثير وان كان هناك بعض الملاحظات على بعض الطروحات وعلى اي حال فالبحث العلمي لا يفسد في الود قضية ان صح التعبير وان كانت عندي بعض التحفضات على كاتب الموضوع من حيث عدم التفاخر بالفراعنة وانهم كفار وانهم سراق وووووو الخ . فمن الواضح اننا لانفتخر بهم في مقابل الايمان بالله تبارك وتعالى ولا نمتدحهم على كفرهم وطغيانهم وانما نفتخر بما وصلو اليه من علم وما بنوه من حضارة اعجزت الاخرين الى يومنا هذا انا شخصيا افتخر بالحضارة المصرية وانا ابن وادي الرافدين فكيف نطلب من ابناء وادي النيل ان لا يفتخروا بحضارتهم ونشكك بها , على ان لا يكون الرد على من يطرح نظرية علمية بالتهكم والسخرية او كما يقول البعض كما في الردود التي قراتها جميعها اننا يجب ان لا ننظر الى الماضي وان ننظر الى واقعنا المتردي وما وصلنا اليه من حال مزري , لا يا اخي ما هكذا تورد الابل يجب ان يكون بحثنا في الماضي دافعا للنهوض بواقع الامة وان نوصل الحقيقة الى حكامنا بان تطور الامم بحكامها وان الشعوب على اختلافها مادة خام للنهوض والتطور فما مشكلة شعوبنا الان الا بسبب الحكام وهذا ما يثير الحزن في النفوس . على اي حال البحث وجيه ويستحق التامل والنظر فالفراعنة لم يكونوا مبتدعي حضارة لابد ان تكون هناك اوليات سابقة ولابد ان يكون هناك اقوام سكنوا مصر تمتعوا بقدر واف من العلم والمعرفة سواء كانوا قوم عاد اوغيرهم فهم مصريون اما الفراعنة ان كانوا قد نهضوا على تلك الحضارة فهذا شيء جيد انهم اكملوا مابداه اسلافهم وهناك نقطة احببت ان اوضحها ان العلوم القديمة لم تصل الينا كاملة لذلك فالكثير منا يتهم الحضارات السابقة باستخدام السحر والشعوذة وما شابه وما ذاك الا لجهلنا بمدى ما وصلوا اليه من علوم . اما ما يخص بناء الاهرام والاعجاز في ذلك فانا في رايي المتواضع ارجح نظريتين وهما الاولى اما ن يكون العلم التقني في ذلك العصر قد وصل الى مراحل متقدمة لا كما نتصوره اليوم فعلم الفيزياء كان متطورا جدا لكن لم يصلنا منه الا اليسير فقد تكون هناك الات تستطيع رفع الحجارة الضخمة ونقلها و التعامل معها . والثانية ان يكون علم الكيمياء المتطور في ذلك الوقت كما هو معروف قد ساهم بشكل كبير في عملية صنع الحجارة الضخمة وهذا غير مستبعد فانا في ايام دراستي في كلية الفنون الجميلة جامعة بغداد وقع في يدي مجموعة من التماثيل المرمرية والمعمولة بطريقة الصب (سائل يصب في قوالب فتتصلب الى حجر المرمر الذي لا يختلف عن المرمر الطبيعي بشيء ) وقد بحثت كثيرا عن هذه الخلطة لكن دون جدوى المهم ان علم الكيمياء يحل كثير من المشاكل وفيه الكثير من الغموض . وفي الختام انا اشكر كاتب الموضوع فالموضوع شيق ويبعث على التفكير والتأمل في كثير من الامور التي اعتبرناها من الثوابت في حياتنا ......


----------



## مهندسه اثار (26 يونيو 2010)

موضوع شيق على ما اعتقد ان الاهرامات بنيت في زمن قوم عاد الذين يمتازون بالطول الشاهق وحسب معلوماتي قد يصل طول الواحد منهم الى40 م ومعالم ابنيتهم موجودة في منطقة ضفار في عمان(هذا ما اعتقده)


----------



## منى رشدي رزق (26 يونيو 2010)

ما الفائدة من بناية لا فوائد منها سوى أنها عجيبة من عجائب قدرة البشر ولم تذكر في القرآن المجيد ولو كان بناتها الجن لذكرت في القرآن المجيد وذكر السبب في بنائها وما هي إلا دليل قاطع على كفر الفراعنة بعدم إيمانهم بالبعث كما قال فرعون لحاشيته أنا ربكم الأعلى وكان مستهترا حيث قال لهامان ابن لي صرحا لعلي أبلغ الأسباب أسباب السموات ظنا من الجاهل أنه سيبلغ قدرة الله ولله المثل الأعلى فبنوا لملوكهم مقابر بهذا الشكل وهي ليست شيئا يفخر به .{ وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَل لِّي صَرْحاً لَّعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ } القصص : 38


----------



## إسلام علي (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
كنت أتمنى مناقشة المهندس ميشيل مناقشة ودية حول هذا البحث ورأيك أحترمه إن شاء الله


----------



## Ayman (30 يونيو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> علي فكره انا بافكر:81: ارجع التوقيع القديم تاني :7:ولفتره محدودة :7: بناءاً علي طلب الجماهير :3:





انا رجعت في كلامي خلاص 
رجعوا التوقيع يا جماعة


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (30 يونيو 2010)

اخواني واخواتي الموضوع طويل جدا ولم اقرأه كله لكن اسألكم ان كان فيه حد يلخص اثبات المقاله(بالعراقي:اطلعولي بالنظيف)\\\\\شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 يونيو 2010)

jamal baghdady قال:


> اخواني المهندسين الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . في الحقيقة دهشت عندما قرات العنوان بل صدمت لاول وهلة ولكن بعدما قرات الموضوع بتجرد وموضوعية وجدت الموضوع فيه من من الحقائق الشيء الكثير وان كان هناك بعض الملاحظات على بعض الطروحات وعلى اي حال فالبحث العلمي لا يفسد في الود قضية ان صح التعبير وان كانت عندي بعض التحفضات على كاتب الموضوع من حيث عدم التفاخر بالفراعنة وانهم كفار وانهم سراق وووووو الخ . فمن الواضح اننا لانفتخر بهم في مقابل الايمان بالله تبارك وتعالى ولا نمتدحهم على كفرهم وطغيانهم وانما نفتخر بما وصلو اليه من علم وما بنوه من حضارة اعجزت الاخرين الى يومنا هذا انا شخصيا افتخر بالحضارة المصرية وانا ابن وادي الرافدين فكيف نطلب من ابناء وادي النيل ان لا يفتخروا بحضارتهم ونشكك بها , على ان لا يكون الرد على من يطرح نظرية علمية بالتهكم والسخرية او كما يقول البعض كما في الردود التي قراتها جميعها اننا يجب ان لا ننظر الى الماضي وان ننظر الى واقعنا المتردي وما وصلنا اليه من حال مزري , لا يا اخي ما هكذا تورد الابل يجب ان يكون بحثنا في الماضي دافعا للنهوض بواقع الامة وان نوصل الحقيقة الى حكامنا بان تطور الامم بحكامها وان الشعوب على اختلافها مادة خام للنهوض والتطور فما مشكلة شعوبنا الان الا بسبب الحكام وهذا ما يثير الحزن في النفوس . على اي حال البحث وجيه ويستحق التامل والنظر فالفراعنة لم يكونوا مبتدعي حضارة لابد ان تكون هناك اوليات سابقة ولابد ان يكون هناك اقوام سكنوا مصر تمتعوا بقدر واف من العلم والمعرفة سواء كانوا قوم عاد اوغيرهم فهم مصريون اما الفراعنة ان كانوا قد نهضوا على تلك الحضارة فهذا شيء جيد انهم اكملوا مابداه اسلافهم وهناك نقطة احببت ان اوضحها ان العلوم القديمة لم تصل الينا كاملة لذلك فالكثير منا يتهم الحضارات السابقة باستخدام السحر والشعوذة وما شابه وما ذاك الا لجهلنا بمدى ما وصلوا اليه من علوم . اما ما يخص بناء الاهرام والاعجاز في ذلك فانا في رايي المتواضع ارجح نظريتين وهما الاولى اما ن يكون العلم التقني في ذلك العصر قد وصل الى مراحل متقدمة لا كما نتصوره اليوم فعلم الفيزياء كان متطورا جدا لكن لم يصلنا منه الا اليسير فقد تكون هناك الات تستطيع رفع الحجارة الضخمة ونقلها و التعامل معها . والثانية ان يكون علم الكيمياء المتطور في ذلك الوقت كما هو معروف قد ساهم بشكل كبير في عملية صنع الحجارة الضخمة وهذا غير مستبعد فانا في ايام دراستي في كلية الفنون الجميلة جامعة بغداد وقع في يدي مجموعة من التماثيل المرمرية والمعمولة بطريقة الصب (سائل يصب في قوالب فتتصلب الى حجر المرمر الذي لا يختلف عن المرمر الطبيعي بشيء ) وقد بحثت كثيرا عن هذه الخلطة لكن دون جدوى المهم ان علم الكيمياء يحل كثير من المشاكل وفيه الكثير من الغموض . وفي الختام انا اشكر كاتب الموضوع فالموضوع شيق ويبعث على التفكير والتأمل في كثير من الامور التي اعتبرناها من الثوابت في حياتنا ......


 

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا
هذا هو ملخص القضية و رد راقي و متحضر :30::30::30::30::30::28::28:


----------



## chinese (30 يونيو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> فيه زمان اخي الكريم مصعب اغنية كانت بتتردد كتير و احنا اطفال مصر و السودان اخوان متحدان عراقة الأزمان في مصر و السودان
> و في كتب التاريخ كان فيه حضارة اسمها حضارة وادي النيل يعني وحدة مصر و السودان كانت لفترات كبيرة من الزمن و الحدود ما وضعها الا الأستعمار ليدق بها طبول الحرب كلما اراد ان يشعل الفتن
> و يا اخي متزعلش نفسك اوي ما يمكن الفراعنة الي بنوا الأهرام اساسا من اعالي النيل و يطلع الهرم سوداني :83:
> مش عارفة ليه دايما النقد موجه للمصريين بداعي و بدون داعي


السلام عليكم
سمعت قبل هذا ( والعهدة على الراوى) ان أصل الحضارة الفرعونية بدأ فى شمال السودان فى منطقة مروى وما حولها ثم انتقل الى مصر, و ذكر الراوى بعض الأدلة أذكر منها انه قال أن الانسان عادة يبدأ ببناء المبانى الصغيرة ثم يتدرج الى الأكبر فالأكبر وهذا ما حصل , فالاهرامات الموجودة فى شمال السودان( أقدم من الأهرامات المصرية )أصغر حجما من الأهرامات المصرية الدليل الثانى الذى أذكره أن الله تعالى قال فى كتابه الكريم ( أهبطو مصر فأن لكم ما سألتم) صدق الله العظيم
والهبوط_ كما يقول الراوى يكون من المنطقة العالية الى المنطقة المنخفضة , وكما هو معلوم أن شمال السودان أعلى من جنوب مصر فهذا يدل على أن الفراعنة بدأو حضارتهم من شمال السودان ثم هبطو الى جنوب مصر
أولا وأخيرا كان السودان ومصر وما زالو دولة واحدة دولة وادى النيل, رغم الحدود السياسية , فلنا أن نفتخر نحن ابناء وادى النيل ( مصريين وسودانيين) بهذه الحضارة القديمة التاريخية.


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 يونيو 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> كنت أتمنى مناقشة المهندس ميشيل مناقشة ودية حول هذا البحث ورأيك أحترمه إن شاء الله


 أخى الفاضل مهندس إسلام بعد التحية
وأشكرك على ذلك البحث وتلك الحقائق
طبعا بخصوص الآيات الكريمة التى ذكرتها من القران الكريم نتركها لرجال الدين لكى يوضحوا لنا معناها وتفسيراتها وإن كنت أنت فى مشاركاتك وتوضيحاتك لم تنفى أو لم تقدم نصا قرأنيا ينفى كون الفراعنة هم بناة الأهرام .
وأية أبحاث علمية يتم طرحها بأسلوب علمى لا شك أنها ستساهم فى إزالة الغموض والأسرار المجهولة بالنسبة لنا عن تلك الحضارة 
أننى بجميع مشاركتى بذلك الموضوع لى رأى واحد وثابت وواضح منذ مشاركتى الأولى وهو عدم التقليل من شأن تلك الحضارة خاصة أو أية حضارة أخرى بصفة عامة

فليس من المنطق وليس من أصول أمانة طالب العلم لأى سبب مهما كان أن يجحف وينكر شأن تقدم تلك الحضارة وما توصلوا إليه من العلوم
كون اننا نناقش قضية علمية شئ وكوننا ننكر على هؤلاء القوم ما توصلوا إليه من نبوغ وعلم شئ أخر

فمثلا لذلك حينما تقرأ عن نظرية شارلس دارون فى تطور الكائنات تجد أنه يفسر أمر وينسبه للعلم وهو -من ووجهة نظرى - لا يتمشى مع أبسط قواعد العلم والمنطق
فكل كائن يورث جيناته الوراثية للجيل التالى له
فكيف تتحور القطة لتصبح أسدا وإن كان ذلك التشبيه ضعيف أيضا لكونهم من سلالة واحدة
تشارلس دارون قدم نظرية وتخيلات رائعة تشبه أفلام الخيال العلمى وبأسم العلم قدم لنا نظرية تطور الكائنات الحية

للعلم والبحث العلمى أصول ومبادئ طالما أن الباحث يلتزم بها لاشك أنه سيصل لنتائج جيدة وحتى إن لم يصل لنتائج فالأفضل أن يقول لقد بحثت فى تلك النقطة الفلانية وحاولت ان أجد تفسيرا لها ولكننى لم أصل ويمكننى أن أضع تساؤلات ربما يأتى باحث أخريستطيع أن يصل لنتائج أفضل منى 
لقد قدم أقصى ما عنده حتى وإن لم يصل لشئ ولكنه مجهود يحمد عليه

تلك هى غايتى من تلك المناقشة فى ذلك الموضوع
وأكرر شكرى لك أخى الفاضل لما قدمته لنا من تلك المشاركات الرائعة
خالص تحياتى وشكرى وتقديرى لكم جميعا


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 يونيو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا
> هذا هو ملخص القضية و رد راقي و متحضر :30::30::30::30::30::28::28:


:28::28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 يونيو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> :20:فليس من المنطق وليس من أصول أمانة طالب العلم لأى سبب مهما كان أن يجحف وينكر شأن تقدم تلك الحضارة وما توصلوا إليه من العلوم
> كون اننا نناقش قضية علمية شئ وكوننا ننكر على هؤلاء القوم ما توصلوا إليه من نبوغ وعلم شئ أخر
> 
> :20:


 
اتفق معك يا استاذنا الفاضل 

بالاضافه الي انه من الممكن ان يسرق شخص مجهود شخص آخر - او ان ينسب لنفسه ما لم يفعله - هذا علي مستوي الاشخاص 
ولا يعقل ان يحدث هذا علي مستوي الامم - يعني لا تستطيع امة ان تسرق حضارة امة كااااااااااااملة اخري وتنسبها لنفسها -مع ازالة جميع الاثار التي تؤدي الي اكتشاف هذه السرقه

فلو كان قوم عاد هم البناة الحقيقيون للاهرامات فلماذا لم نجد علي الجدران ما يدل علي ذلك ولا يستطيع الزمن ان يمحوه - فليس من المعقول ان يقوم الفراعنه بازالة كل كتابات قوم عاد ثم يكتبوا هم كتاباتهم وتبقي الاف السنين دون ان تتغير من عامل الزمن او من اعتداء حضارات اخري فكيف هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :87::87::87:

فلو كانوا هم من شيدها وكتب عليها ما يثبت ذلك وجاء الفراعنه وازالوا هذه الكتابات - تبقي كتاباتهم فالصو :10: يعني صيني بلغة اليومين دول ومش اصليه وتستاهل الازاله - ويبقي الفراعنه هم الاصل في الموضوع :20:

وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## شذى2010 (30 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على المقال لأنه يفتح آفاقا جديدة للتفكير, وبصراحة لا أستبعد أي تزوير في التاريخ فهو قائم على نظرية ان الاموات لا يتكلمون, وخصوصا ان الصهاينة لا يتورعون عن فعل اي شئ لمحاربة القرآن


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 يونيو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اتفق معك يا استاذنا الفاضل
> 
> بالاضافه الي انه من الممكن ان يسرق شخص مجهود شخص آخر - او ان ينسب لنفسه ما لم يفعله - هذا علي مستوي الاشخاص
> ولا يعقل ان يحدث هذا علي مستوي الامم - يعني لا تستطيع امة ان تسرق حضارة امة كااااااااااااملة اخري وتنسبها لنفسها -مع ازالة جميع الاثار التي تؤدي الي اكتشاف هذه السرقه
> ...


 السلام عليكم مهندس محى ويارب تكون بألف خير
بشكرك على المشاركة


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 يونيو 2010)

chinese قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سمعت قبل هذا ( والعهدة على الراوى) ان أصل الحضارة الفرعونية بدأ فى شمال السودان فى منطقة مروى وما حولها ثم انتقل الى مصر, و ذكر الراوى بعض الأدلة أذكر منها انه قال أن الانسان عادة يبدأ ببناء المبانى الصغيرة ثم يتدرج الى الأكبر فالأكبر وهذا ما حصل , فالاهرامات الموجودة فى شمال السودان( أقدم من الأهرامات المصرية )أصغر حجما من الأهرامات المصرية الدليل الثانى الذى أذكره أن الله تعالى قال فى كتابه الكريم ( أهبطو مصر فأن لكم ما سألتم) صدق الله العظيم
> والهبوط_ كما يقول الراوى يكون من المنطقة العالية الى المنطقة المنخفضة , وكما هو معلوم أن شمال السودان أعلى من جنوب مصر فهذا يدل على أن الفراعنة بدأو حضارتهم من شمال السودان ثم هبطو الى جنوب مصر
> أولا وأخيرا كان السودان ومصر وما زالو دولة واحدة دولة وادى النيل, رغم الحدود السياسية , فلنا أن نفتخر نحن ابناء وادى النيل ( مصريين وسودانيين) بهذه الحضارة القديمة التاريخية.


 
اخي افاضل كلامك منطقي وجميل 

ولكن اسمح لي ان اوضح نقطه هامة جداً - انتشار الاهرامات في هذا العصر كان كبيراً جداَ فمنطقة سقارة بالجيزة مليئه بالاهرامات الصغيره ومن الممكن ان تكون شمال السودان بها اهرامات تسبق اهرامات الجيزة وهذا شئ عادي 

ولكن هذا لا يعني ان بناء اهرامات الجيزة ماخوذ من حضارة شمال السودان - فعلي سبيل المثال هناك مقاول يعمل في بناء الفيلل والمباني التي لا تتجاوز 10 متر ارتفاع من سطح الارض - وقام بانشاء الاف المباني من هذا النوع وجاء مقاول آخر وقام بانشاء برج سكني او مبني يتكون من 100 طابق 
فهل هذه تتساوي مع تلك في التصميم والتنفيذ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

طبعاً لا ........... لان مبادئ تصميم وتنفيذ المباني العاليه تختلف اختلاف كلي وجذري عن المباني قليلة الارتفاع او العاديه 

اعجاز الاهرامات في ضخامتها وكيفية بنائها ومادة البناء .............. الخ يجعلها تتميز عن اي اهرامات في التاريخ سواء قبلها او بعدها - لدرجة انهم لا يستطيعون تنفيذها بنفس الدقة في العصر الحالي رغم التقدم التكنولوجي والعلمي في مجال الانشاء حالياً ولا راي حضرتك ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وطبعاً وحدة مصر والسودان شئ لا يقبل الجدال او التقليل من شانه فهما مرتبطان بنهر النيل الذي هو شريان الحياة لكليهما 

وتقبلوا تحياتي جميعاً


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 يونيو 2010)

mohy_y2003 
mecheil.edwar 
إسلام علي 
jamal baghdady 

لا فض فوكم

باقي الأخوة المشتركين الهدف من التواصل في الحوار هو قول المصطفي صلي الله عليه و سلم


لا تبخسوا الناس اشيائهم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 يونيو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس محى ويارب تكون بألف خير
> بشكرك على المشاركة


وعليكم السلام يا اخي الفاضل والحمد لله رب العالمين واتمني ان تكون بخير وفي صحه جيده- 

بس هي وصلة النت ملخبطة معايا اليومين دول علي جميع المستويات -فارجو المعذرة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 يونيو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> وعليكم السلام يا اخي الفاضل والحمد لله رب العالمين واتمني ان تكون بخير وفي صحه جيده-
> 
> بس هو انت ملخبط معايا اليومين دول علي جميع المستويات


 بشكرك على مشاركتك السابقة
وبعدين يعنى الواحد لو لخبط مع كل الأستشارين لازم يجى عند المهندس محى ويعمل ستوب 
ولا نقول الشعار مرة تانى ....


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 يونيو 2010)

إقرأ و إرتقي قال:


> mohy_y2003
> mecheil.edwar
> إسلام علي
> jamal baghdady
> ...


زميلتنا الفاضلة بعد التحية
أشكرك على متابعتك معنا ذلك النقاش وما تقدميه من مشاركات وإقتباسات من تعليقات زملائنا الأفاضل مفيدة ونافعة
جزاك الله عنها كل خير.


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 يونيو 2010)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> بشكرك على مشاركتك السابقة
> وبعدين يعنى الواحد لو لخبط مع كل الأستشارين لازم يجى عند المهندس محى ويعمل ستوب
> ولا نقول الشعار مرة تانى ....


 الله يكرمك يا اخي الكريم - انا كنت اقصد النت وليس انت - وده دليل علي لخبطته معايا - وانا عدلت المشاركه السابقه 
انت راجل محترم وزميل عزيز ولك كل الاحترام والتقدير 

اما بالنسبه للشعار او التوقيع فهو اوشك علي الانتهاء من مرحلة التجديدات وسيعود في ثوبه الجديد - وهايعجبك ان شاء الله - خصوصاً بعد ما الاخ ايمن ادلي بصوته وتفهم ما تتطلبه المرحله الحاليه وتخلي عن معارضته للشعار القديم 



> انا رجعت في كلامي خلاص
> رجعوا التوقيع يا جماعة


:20::20::20:


----------



## خالد الأزهري (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
المفروض استاذنا محي الدين انك تفكر في عمل تنظيم عالمي شعاره محدش فاهم حاجة ...مش قروب في الفيسبوك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (30 يونيو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> الله يكرمك يا اخي الكريم - انا كنت اقصد النت وليس انت - وده دليل علي لخبطته معايا - وانا عدلت المشاركه السابقه
> انت راجل محترم وزميل عزيز ولك كل الاحترام والتقدير
> 
> اما بالنسبه للشعار او التوقيع فهو اوشك علي الانتهاء من مرحلة التجديدات وسيعود في ثوبه الجديد - وهايعجبك ان شاء الله - خصوصاً بعد ما الاخ ايمن ادلي بصوته وتفهم ما تتطلبه المرحله الحاليه وتخلي عن معارضته للشعار القديم
> ...


الله يبارك فيك مهندسنا الغالى محى
وشوف لما النية بتكون طيبة :28:
أحنا طبعا فى إنتظار الأصدار الجديد للشعار بفارغ الصبر
ويارب دايما أحنا وأنت وكل زملائنا الافاضل نلتقى بكل الخير 
تحياتى لزميلى وأخى الفاضل مهندس محى
وتحية لكل الزملاء والأخوة بملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------



## mohy_y2003 (30 يونيو 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> المفروض استاذنا محي الدين انك تفكر في عمل تنظيم عالمي شعاره محدش فاهم حاجة ...مش قروب في الفيسبوك


 
كلامك مظبوط يا دكتور خالد - بس احنا هانعتبر الجروب في الفيس بوك هي النواة التي ننطلق منها ............ فطريق الالف ميل يبدأ بخطوة :67::67::67:
ولابد لنا ان نجتهد ونناضل والا نيأس ..........و فسياتي اليوم الذي نتمناه جميعاً وهو ان يكون العالم كله مقتنع بهذا الشعار ومنضم للتنظيم العالمي 
يعني برضه ساعتها مش هاتلاقي حد فاهم حاجه برضه ولكن الجديد في الموضوع هو ان الكل اصبح مقتنع :10::10::10:
وربنا يبعد عننا حلف الناتو لحد ما يجي اليوم ده :60:


----------



## ahmadmandar (30 يونيو 2010)

الحمد لله ، لقد تم تناول الموضوع بعقلانية بعد ما رأيت من تناطح واتهامات ، ولكن ينقصنا كعرب الكثير من أدوات وآليات الحوار وأبدأ بنفسى من تعصب أحيانا وحمية لأفكار أغيرها بعد ذلك ورؤية تضيق بالتناطح وتتسع بالحوار ، مازال الموضوع لغزا ملحوظة " يصبح العالم جاهلا إذا ما ظن أنه عالم " 
، إذا ما ابتعد العالم عن الجاهل فمن سيتعلم وكيف


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (30 يونيو 2010)

والله يا بشمهندس الموضوع ده مش داخل عقلى خالص انت بتتعب نفسك من غير فايده .سواء كانت الحضاره 7000سنه او 7000000سنه فمصر معروفه بانها اقدم حضاره فى الكره الارضيه وخارج الكره الارضيه وحتى الان لم يصل العالم كله لحل لغز التحنيط ولا كيفية بناء الاهرامات ولا كم الاثار الفرعونيه الهائل الموجود داخل وخارج مصر وربنا ذكر الفراعنه الذين يحكمون مصر فى عهد سيدنا موسى وقبله فى عهد سيدنا يوسف فى الكثير من الايات القرانيه اذا الفراعنه منهم من كان تابع للرسل ومنهم من كان كافرا بهم المهم قال تعالى (وفرعون ذى الاوتاد)ولا تعليق على كلام الله فى تغيير المعنى


----------



## ramy_shahin (30 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم

1- أكتشافا مراكب الشمس و طريق الكباش "اللذي سيزاح عنه قريبا" اكدت ان المصريين نقلوا هذه الحجارة من جنوب مصر الى شمالها.
2- اكتشافات مقابر العمال "العام الماضي" اللتي بجوار الأهرام و ضحت الكثير عن نظام عمل العمال المصريين في بناء الأهرام.
3-أبو الهول يحمل فوق رأسه غطاء الرأس الفرعوني الظاهر في جميع المقابر و الرسوم الفرعونية القديمه.
4-لقد بني في الأزمنه القديمة منشات ضخمة مثل منارة الأسكندريه ولذلك فأن التعجب من قوة البناء مردوده لمهارة وذكاء العامل المصري و أسم مهندس الهرم هو امنحتب و سجلة في بناء الهرم مسجل بواسطة الأثريين.
5-الهرم الأكبر كان مغطى خارجية تجعله أملس و قد انهارت تلك القشرة الخارجية خلال أحد الزلازل و بقي منها الجزء العلوي و اللذي يحتوي على كتابات هيروغلوفية.
6-قد يكون الدافع وراء هذه الكتابات هو انه لم تظهر مصر في هذا العصر بالشكل اللذي يظهر أنها كانت ذات حضارة عريقه و يرجع ذلك لموقع مصر الأستراتيجي و اللذي كان مطمعا دائما لكل الممالك المحيطة بها فقد عانت مصر من 4 حروب في القرن الماضي كما انها كانت مسرحا لحرب العلمين و قد تم أحتواء الدولة المصرية الفتية في عهد محمد علي و اللتي كادت في عصرة ان تحتل الجيوش المصرية عاصمة الخلافة العثمانية. كما أن عصر المماليك شهد ثورة معمارية هائلة و لقد حدثت اكبر سرقه ثقافية في التاريخ عند احتلال العثمانيين مصر و القبض على جميع العمال و العلماء من مصر و الشام و ترحيلهم لبناء تلك المباني العظيمة الموجودة في تركيا حاليا.و قد كان من اسباب ضعف دولة المماليك في النهايه هي الحروب المستمرة لطرد التتار و الصليبيين من الشام و العراق و يذكر التاريخ اتحاد الصليبيين و المغول ضد المسلميين بقيادة السلطان قلاوون المملوكي و لكن بفضل الله تمكنت الجيوش الأسلامية من هزيمتهم.
7- المقصود من النقطة الأخيرة أنه نأمل بالقريب العاجل انشاء اللة ان تنتفض هذه الأمه العريقه "كعادتها" لترجع لوضعها الحقيقي و ان تقدم للعالم ما هي أهل له و أن تقوم بدورها "اللذي كتبه الله عليها برباط أهلها الى يوم الدين" في تجميع الدول العربية و الأسلامية لتشكل معا درعا قويا يحمي شعوبها من أطماع المستعمريين. فأن الأنقسام اللذي نعانيه حاليا لا يفيد سوى أعداء امتنا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (30 يونيو 2010)

mohy_y2003 قال:


> اتفق معك يا استاذنا الفاضل
> 
> بالاضافه الي انه من الممكن ان يسرق شخص مجهود شخص آخر - او ان ينسب لنفسه ما لم يفعله - هذا علي مستوي الاشخاص
> ولا يعقل ان يحدث هذا علي مستوي الامم - يعني لا تستطيع امة ان تسرق حضارة امة كااااااااااااملة اخري وتنسبها لنفسها -مع ازالة جميع الاثار التي تؤدي الي اكتشاف هذه السرقه
> ...


لما واحد يدعي الالوهيه تتوقع منه اي حاجه تاني؟ 
معقوله ؟


----------



## إسلام علي (30 يونيو 2010)

زميلي المهندس ميشيل المهذب بعد التحية الطيبة
أشكرك بشدة وكنت أتمنى أن نصل موقف واضح على أن تكون نقاط البحث واضحة 
1- كيف بُنيت الأهرام وفيم كانت تستخدم ؟
إجابة هذا السؤال تسهل علينا نقطة البحث الثانية وهي
2- من بنى الأهرامات ؟

علمًا بأني غير منحاز بالمرة لأي حضارة أنا مع الحقيقة العلمية


----------



## إسلام علي (30 يونيو 2010)

ramy_shahin قال:


> أخي الكريم
> 
> 1- أكتشافا مراكب الشمس و طريق الكباش "اللذي سيزاح عنه قريبا" اكدت ان المصريين نقلوا هذه الحجارة من جنوب مصر الى شمالها.
> 2- اكتشافات مقابر العمال "العام الماضي" اللتي بجوار الأهرام و ضحت الكثير عن نظام عمل العمال المصريين في بناء الأهرام.
> ...


هذا الكلام صحيح إلى أبعد الحدود , مع اختلافي معك في فهم المعلومة التاريخية وهي ترحيل عمال البناء إلى استنبول التي فهمتها أنها سرقة , تحية طيبة لك


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 يوليو 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> زميلي المهندس ميشيل المهذب بعد التحية الطيبة
> أشكرك بشدة وكنت أتمنى أن نصل موقف واضح على أن تكون نقاط البحث واضحة
> 1- كيف بُنيت الأهرام وفيم كانت تستخدم ؟
> إجابة هذا السؤال تسهل علينا نقطة البحث الثانية وهي
> ...


زميلى الفاضل المهندس إسلام بعد التحية
وأسمح لى مرة أخرى أن اكرر شكرى لك عن بحثك ومجهودك ومشاركاتك الأكثر من رائعة بذلك الموضوع (الفراعنة ليسوا بناة الأهرامات-بحسب رأى صاحب الموضوع)
بخصوص تساؤلك كيف بنيت الأهرام ؟ 
بخصوص طريقة تشييد الأهرامات أجيبك لا أعرف
بخصوص المواد المستخدمة فى البناء 
بحسب بحثك والايات الكريمة التى أقتبستها من القرآن الكريم كان تعليقى أن نترك المجال لرجال الدين والمختصيين أن يقدموا لنا تفسيرات لتلك النصوص الكريمة .
وأشكرك على بحثك المقدم ومحاولة إزالة اللبس والغموض عن مسألة حيرت الكثير من العلماء.
فيما كانت تستخدم ؟ كانت تستخدم كمقابر - بحسب علمى
من بنى الأهرامات؟ 
هذا هو مجال الخلاف بذلك الموضوع - والكلام موجه لصاحب الموضوع (طالب من العراق)
العنوان يقول الفراعنة ليسوا بناة الأهرام 
جميع مشاركاتى ومشاركات الكثير من الزملاء لم توافق على أن الفراعنة ليسوا بناة الأهرامات
فالفراعنة - من وجهة نظرى - هم بناة الأهرامات ( الثلاث أهرامات الموجودة بالجيزة)

والسلام عليكم.


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (1 يوليو 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء
حقيقة أنا لم أقرأ كل المشاركات و ترددت كثيرا قبل أن أشارك في الموضوع و ان كنت من خلال التصفح السربع تمتعت بالحوار المهذب بين الرائعين ميشيل ادوار و اسلام علي
و قد يحمل كلامي على صفة العموم حيث أنني لن أدخل في صلب موضوع المشاركة
الاخوة الأعزاء
لا تمل الأفراد و الشعوب من محاولة تغيير التاريخ و خاصة عندما تتغير موازين القوى و النفوذ رغم أن القوة و النفوذ لن تغير تاريخ الأمم و لن تشتري تاريخا عمره 7000 سنة و انما من شأنها أن تصنع تاريخا جديدا بلا شك و هذا هو الأهم
مصر الحبيبة 
التي أذوب فيها عشقا 
يحاول الكثير من الأشقاء و الأعداء النيل منها في فترة المخاض التي تمر بها
ينسون أنها رغم كل شئ هي الرائدة 
ينسون ان حجم الحريات المتاح بها لا يقارن بأي دولة بالمنطقة (سوى كيان العدو الغير شرعي)
ينسون أن هذه الحريات هي التي تظهر السلبيات على حساب الايجابيات
و أنا كلي أمل في أن التغيير قادم و أنني أكاد أسمع دقات قلب الوليد القادم 
تاريخ الفراعنة حلقة قوية من حلقات الحضارة المصرية التي صنعت من هذا الشعب شعبا متحضرا له ارث من الآداب و الفن و الأخلاق
من يهتم بتاريخ مصر الفرعونية فليقرأ في كتاب الموتى و ليجد نصوصا تتطابق (نعم أقول تتطابق) مع نصوص في الكتب السماوية و تراث الأنبياء 
تاريخ مصر الفرعونية لا يقتصر فقط على فرعون موسى و لا يمكن اختزاله في هذه القصة و فرعون موسى يتواضع بجوار الكثير من طواغيت العصور الحديثة
أدعو جميع المهتمين لقراءة التاريخ الفرعوني كاملا قبل و الالمام بالصفحات الناصعة و نبذ رغبة تحطيم الذات التي تنتاب الكثيرين
و سنفخر كثيرا بتاريخ مصر الفرعونية و القبطية و الاسلامية هذه العصور التي أكملت العقد التاريخي الفريد ذلك الاناء الذي ينضح بشعب في مقدمة الشعوب تحضرا و نقول من الشعوب يستطيع صنع تاريخا بعمر 7000 سنة فلا يتصدى البعض للانتصار لحقبة تاريخية على أخرى 
و سيعتصي هذا التاريخ على التشويه و سيغيظ الأعداء أصحاب القوة و النفوذ أن هذا التاريخ لا يشترى 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## د حسين (1 يوليو 2010)

*مفاجأة*

تحية طيبة للجميع
اسمحوا لي بالمشاركة بمفاجأة سمعتها من سنتين
لحل لغز بناء الأهرامات من أين الحجارة ؟؟ وكيف رفعت ؟؟؟
ذكرت وكالات أنباء ان عالما اوروبيا أجرى بحوثه وتوصل الى أن الجحارة لم تكن حجارة بل خليط يشبه الاسمنت من التراب وبعض الاضافات كانت تمزج مع الماء وتسكب في قوالب خشبية وتترك لتجف تم تشوى في موقعها بنار الأخشاب من حولها لتتصلب وهكذا الواحدة تلو الأخرى::
مبدئيا أرى في ذلك منطق يفسر عدة أمور أهما المسافة شبه المعدومة بين الأحجار ثم التشابه الكبير في بنيتها . والتشابه الأكبر في طريقة اهترائها وتآكلها . ووزنها الكبير لايمكن رفعها الى مكانها الا اذا كانت على شكل تراب وغير ذلك من أمور يمكن ان تساعد في تأييد أو نفي هذه الفرضية ...
أما موضوع بقاء السطح الأملس في الهرم الكبير في القسم العلوي فلا يصلح تفسير الزملاء له فهل الزلزال يحطم الأملس بالأسفل ويترك الأعلى ؟؟؟ التفسير الأرجح لذلك أن القسم العلوي من الهرم كان يغطى بطبقة من الذهب للحفاظ عليه من عوامل الطبيعة (نظرا لزيادة سرعة الرياح بالأعلى . وزيادة الفروق الحرارية خلال اليوم الواحد وغير ذلك ) مما أدى الى اهترائه في القسم المكشوف قبل العلوي ثم فيما بعد تم سرقة الواقي الذهبي عبر التاريخ الحديث .....
هذه الفكرة ربما تكون مفاجأة ؟؟؟ أرجو التعليق عليها لأني أرى فيهما وجهة نظر ...
تقبلوا تحياتي واحترامي ...​


----------



## a178r (1 يوليو 2010)

*حرام*

أخى الكريم
مش عارف انت بتنقل الموضوع ده ليه , هل للتشويش على مصر و حضارتها . و على فكرة لو ذهبت للمتحف المصرى و شفت المومياوات و طولها طبيعى جدا ! ام هى مومياوات غير فرعونية .
بكره يظهر مقال تانى و يقول الأهرام دى ملكى أنا من أحفاد قوم عاد و مش هيعرف يشيلها هيقول بعد كده الأرض دى بتاعتى علشان عليها أهراماتى . و بعدين مش عارفين حد هيطلع تانى و يقول ايه و يلاقى حد زى حضرتك ينشر هذا الموضوع على المنتديات


----------



## Ayman (1 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة الخير الموضوع ملوش علاقة بمصر فالاهرامات اللي بنتكلم عليها موجودة على الدولار ..
ممكن نركز في اجابة موثقة مقنعه على الاسئلة دي :




إسلام علي قال:


> 1- كيف بُنيت الأهرام وفيم كانت تستخدم ؟
> إجابة هذا السؤال تسهل علينا نقطة البحث الثانية وهي
> 2- من بنى الأهرامات ؟


----------



## mecheil.edwar (1 يوليو 2010)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء
> حقيقة أنا لم أقرأ كل المشاركات و ترددت كثيرا قبل أن أشارك في الموضوع و ان كنت من خلال التصفح السربع تمتعت بالحوار المهذب بين الرائعين ميشيل ادوار و اسلام علي
> و قد يحمل كلامي على صفة العموم حيث أنني لن أدخل في صلب موضوع المشاركة
> الاخوة الأعزاء
> ...


 أحرف من نور تكتب بقلم من ذهب 
تحية لذلك القلم . أستعير عبارة فيكتور هوجو حينما تحدث عن فولتير قائلا " لنتوقف قليلا أمام أبتسامة فولتير " وانا أقول لنتوقف ولو قليلا أمام تلك الكلمات العظيمة ونفكر فى سمو تلك المعانى .
تحية لك أخى الفاضل


----------



## mohy_y2003 (1 يوليو 2010)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> لما واحد يدعي الالوهيه تتوقع منه اي حاجه تاني؟
> معقوله ؟


 
ادعاء فرعون الالوهيه - رغم انكارنا لهذا الادعاء جملة وتفصيلاً - دليل علي ان الفراعنه كانوا متميزين جداً وحضارتهم لا يوجد لها مثيل في التاريخ ومن هنا دخل اليه الغرور وقال انا ربكم الاعلي - وهذا القول لم يقوله احد في التاريخ غير فرعون الذي تكلم عنه القرآن

وحتي حضارة عاد التي قال عنها القرآن الكريم انها لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد ادت الي غرور عاد قوم هود وقالوا من اشد منا قوة فاهلكهم الله بريح 

وحتي امريكا في الوقت الحالي تعتبر منبع الحضارة الحديثه والتقدم التكنولوجي في جميع المجالات المدنيه والعسكريه واول من اخترع القنبله النوويه واول من استخدمها وهذا يعتبر غرور بالقوة التي منحها لهم الله عز وجل وكأنهم عاد الثانيه فيتحكمون في جميع دول العالم بلا استثناء 

يعني التكبر في الارض والاستعلاء لا ياتي من ضعف ابداً انما ياتي من قوة وتميز - فلا تجد مثلاً دوله فقيرة ومتخلفه وجاهله وياتي حاكمها يقول انه اله - بامارة ايه ان شاء الله - هو طبعاً ممكن يكون ظالم وطاغيه ولكن علي شعبه فقط - لكن لما ربنا سبحانه وتعالي يقول عن فرعون انه علا في _الارض_ وجعل اهلها شيعاً يستضعف طائفة منهم - وخد بالك من لفظ الارض معرفه بالالف واللام وهذا لفظ قرآني يعني كلام رب العالمين - يبقي حضارة الفراعنه في الارض هي التي ادت الي ان يقول فرعون هذه الكلمه 

ولذلك فكل اتباع الانبياء في الغالب من الفقراء والمستضعفين ولنا في رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم المثل في ذلك وبني اسرائيل كانوا مستضعفين من فرعون يقتل ابتئهم ويستحيي نسائهم فارسل الله عز وجل نبيه موسي عليه وعلي نبينا الصلاة والسلام الي فرعون لانه طغي وتكبر في الارض وافسد فيها ويريد الله عز وجل ان يمن علي الفئه المستضعفه ويرفع عنهم الظلم والفساد الذي فعله فرعون 

طسم (1) تِلْكَ آَيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ (2) نَتْلُوا عَلَيْكَ مِنْ نَبَإِ مُوسَى وَفِرْعَوْنَ بِالْحَقِّ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ (3) إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعًا يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءَهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (4) وَنُرِيدُ أَنْ نَمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ (5) وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَنُرِيَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا مِنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَحْذَرُونَ (6)القصص 

يعني خلاصة القول اننا مختلفين مع فرعون في العقيدة ولكن هذا لا يبخس الفراعنه حقهم في نبوغهم وتميزهم في الارض - بدليل ان متاحف العالم كلها بها اقسام للاثار المصريه الفرعونيه تحديداً لكن الاثار القبطيه والاسلاميه لا توجد لها اقسام بنفس قدر الاثار الفرعونيه 
ودليل آخر ان علماء الاثار المصريه من جميع جنسيات العالم - هذا بخلاف المعارض التي تجوب العالم من هذه الاثار بصفه دوريه - وغير ماتم سرقته ايام الاحتلال الانجليزي لمصر
وهناك سلسله اسمها القادمون موجوده علي اليوتيوب مكونه من 50 حلقه تقريبا تتحدث عن العالم منذ فجر التاريخ الي الان وكيف تتطور الاحداث وانظر ماذا تقول عن الحضاره المصريه القديمه 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YkWbOZYjms&feature=related

وهذا رابط لاحدي حلقاتها ويمكنكم متابعة الباقي -وتحياتي للجميع 


والله اعلي واعلم 


_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــــــد_


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته مما لا شك فيه أنه يوجد تلاعب في التاريخ المصري ولكن أسمح لي أن أوضح لك بعض الأمور 
1- لقد نسب الله تعالى بناء الأهرام لفرعون إذ قال في كتابه العزيز ( وفرعون ذي الأوتاد ) صدق الله 
2- نسب الله تعالى إلى قوم عاد بنايتهم إذ قال ( وكانواينحتون من الجبال بيوتا أمنين ) 
3- حاول أحد المستشرقين التكشكيك في القرأن الكريم وكان في مناظرة مع الدكتور مصطفي علوش عميد كلية أصول الدين بالازهر الشريف فقال له ان القرأن لم يذكر بناء الأهرامات فرد عليه بقوله ( وفرعون ذي الاوتاد ) 
3- أن حضارة قوم عاد كانت في الربع الخالى وقد أثبت العلم الحديث وجودها هناك وهي مدينه أرم ومن قبله البعثة النبويه حيث أن أحد الصحابة ضلت دابته في صحراء الربع الخالي فتبعها الى هناك فوجد جبل فدخل منه فرأى قصور قوم عاد فقص ذلك على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له لن يدخلها أحد بعد ك الى ان تقوم الساعة
4- ان الهرم الاكبر ليس مقبرة وانما هو مرصد اقامه الفراعنه للدراسات الفلكية وستجد ذلك في مقال للدكتور سيد كريم استاذ كرسي تاريخ العمارة بجامعة القاهرة عدد 5 سبتمبر عام 2000 مجلة عقيدتي 
5- وجود خطا فى تاريخ هيروديت الاغريقي وفك رموز حجر رشيد حييث أنهم أشارو لكلمة خوفو بأسم الملك خوفو وكان جزء منها مطموس وانما معناها الحقيقي في اللغة اللاتينية ( جونوم خوفو ومعناها الاله يحمي الملك 
6- كذلك لو تأملت في القرأن ستجد ذكر كل من الاقوام السابقة باعمالهم فلو قلنا ان قوم عاد هم من بنو الاهرام لنسب اليهم فعلهم 
7- فترة حكم الهكسوس في مصر وردت في القرأن حيث قال الله تعالى( وقالت أمراة العزيز ) حيث أشار اليها بزوجة العزيز ولم يشير اليها بأمراة فرعون كما في قولة تعالى ( وقالت أمراة فرعون ربي أبني لي عندك بيتا في الجنة )


----------



## عصام صايغ (17 ديسمبر 2010)

لدي قناعة كاملة بان االفراعنة المصريين هم بناة الاهرامات لكني كنت اقف محتارا امام كيفية نقل هذه الكتل الضخمة جدا من الاحجار والي تلك الارتفاعات اعتقد ان كلام الاخ احمد


> نظرية صنع الحجارة عن طريق خلط اتربة معينة مع الطين ومواد كيميائية وإذا رجعنا للقدماء المصريين فى عصر الفراعنة سنجدهم متقدمين جدا فى الكيمياء أى أنهم صنعوا الحجارة ولم ينقلوها عدا بعض القطع المميزة كالجرانيت والديورايت وهو مايتوافق مع الآية الكريمة "وقال فرعون يا أيها الملأ ماعلمت لكم من إله غيرى فاوقد لى يا هامان على الطين فاجعل لى صرحا لعلى أطلع إلى إله موسى وإنى لأظنه من الكاذبين " صدق الله العظيم


 هوالاقرب للواقع


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (17 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت يكون في تأدب في الكلام من الاخ startmat9090ومفيش داعي للشتائم أنا باستشهد بالقران على ان البناه هم الفراعنه


----------



## bsm_mns (17 ديسمبر 2010)

دمشقي للعضم قال:


> هنا سوف تدخلنا في مشكلة كبيرة وهي من هم أعظم الحضارات...يا أخي الكريم الحضارات الإنسانية عملية متعاقبة الكل شارك بها وكل منهم أضاف لبنة من لبنات هذا الوجود الذي أراده الله عز وجل ....وإذا أردت أن تدخل بالعظمة وما إلى آخره فأحب أن أعلمك أنه يوجد حضارات في سوريا كل يوم يتم الكشف عنها ولعشرات آلاف السنيين خلت...وقد تم اكتشاف مدارس أثرية في سوريا كان الفراعنة يرسلون أولادهم إليها لكي يتعلموا في سوريا واكتشاف أبجدية رأس شمرا على الساحل السوري كأول أبجدية أحرف عرفها الإنسان لهي دليل على أن سوريا هي مهد العلم والحضارات....ل اب
> اول ابجدية معروفة هى فى الصين ثم ايه علاقة سوريا بموضوعنا وموضوع المدراس ده مضحك جدا يعنى فيثاغورث و افلاطون وعظماء الطب والهندسة والفلك
> يجيوا مصر عشان يدرسوا والمصريين يودوا ولادهم سوريا
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههه حلو حكاية الحظ دى

كلامك كله بدون دليل هات دليل او********

تم تحرير الرد من المشرف


----------



## bsm_mns (17 ديسمبر 2010)

* الرد الاول


الموضوع عن ان بناة الاهرام الحقيقيين هم قوم عاد وليسوا الفراعنة واستدل " من اطلق على نفسه اسم باحث " بصور معدلة بالفوتوشوب وبقرائن وبراهين لا تصح ولا يستقيم لها عقل ودخلنا ــ كالعادة ــ بنظريه المؤامرة وان اليهود هم من شوه التاريخ واخفوه وغيروه كي لا يعلم العالم ان اليهود والفراعنة وموسى كانوا يتكلمون العربيه وان التوراة نزلت بالعربيه وان قوم عاد كانوا يصلون نفس صلاتنا قبل 70 الف سنة من الان !!!!*
* نفس الصلاة من تكبيرة للاحرام و ركوع وسجود وتشهد !!! قبل 70 الف سنة !!!*

* وبتصفح موقع الاخ البهلواني وجدت العجب العجاب فللاسف لم يكتفي بان عاش نظريه المؤامرة واكد على اننا شعوب مضحوك عليها جاهلة للاسف وانما تكلم بلا ما لاعلم له ولا سبيل للبرهان عليه ولا يجوز التكلم فيه *

* اما نظريه المؤامرة فلا بشر هبط على سطح القمر ولا هم يحزنون وكلها من الاعيب هوليوود وهجمات 11 سبتمبر نفذها اليهود ايضا ــ اليهود اصبحوا من اصحاب الكرامات وقادرين على فعل كل شيئ تقريبا بسبب هذه العقليه للاسف اصبحنا مهزومين من اليهود في داخلنا واعتقدنا انهم متفوقيين علينا ولا نستطيع هزيمتهم .......... لانهم وراء كل مؤامرة في التاريخ ويتحكمون بكل شيئ !!!*

* واما الطامة العظمى فكانت ابحاثه ــ كما سماها وانا عن نفسي اطلق عليها اسم بهلوانيات ــ ابحاثه التي قال فيها ان عرش الرحمن هو المجرة وان الكرسي هو المجموعة الشمسيه !!! وان الشمس هي نار جهنم !!! وغيرها الكثير *

* وللاسف هذه الاحاديث تنطلي على العامة وتنقل عبر المنتديات *

* هذا رد مجمل من موقع الاسلام اليوم جزاهم الله خير الجزاء : *

* أجاب عن السؤال: الشيخ/ د. محمد بن إبراهيم دودح (الباحث العلمي في هيئة الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب والسنة)*

* الجواب:*

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

* الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:*

* فإجابة على السؤال حول الافتراض بغير سند أثري؛ وإنما استنادًا فحسب على بعض متشابهات القرآن الكريم، بأن قوم عاد رفقاء قوم ثمود هم بناة أهرام الجيزة بمصر لأنها ضخمة وكيفية تشييدها غير معلومة على وجه القطع حتى الآن، والولوج في الغيبيات التي لا مجال للعلوم التجريبية فيها كالقول بأن المجرة هي عرش الرحمن وان المجموعة الشمسية هي الكرسي أو أن الشمس التي يعاينها اليوم الجميع هي جهنم؛ أقول مستعينًا بالعلي القدير العليم وحده تعالى بجميع المُغَيَّبَات:*

* أولاً: الأصل عند سلف العلماء –رحمهم الله تعالى جميعا– هو الاستناد في المسائل التي تتعلق بالعقيدة إلى يقيني الدلالة الذي لا يقبل التأويل إلا بوجه واحد، واستنكار التكييف استنادًا على المتشابهات التي تقبل التأويل بأكثر من وجه؛ وإلا فُتِحَ المجال للجدل المذموم في القرآن الكريم، وهو مدخل للتفرق والأساس في نشأة الفرق التي شوهت تاريخ الأمة، وأما التدبر في مجالات العلوم والتاريخ وترجيح الوجه الذي يتفق مع الكشوف العلمية والأثرية فينتمي إلى بيان دلائل النبوة، وهو من فروض الكفاية التي إذا قام بها البعض سقطت عن الكل، وقد قام به اليوم بعض المؤهلين فرفعوا الحرج عن الأمة، لكن الخوض فيه بلا دلالة نصية أو احتملها الأعلام ولا دليل علمي أو أثري موثوق تعريض بالكتاب الكريم وإعانة للمُتَرَصِّدِين، وقوم عاد في الكتاب الكريم هم رفقاء قوم ثمود وموطنهم في المنطقة المعروفة بكثرة الكثبان الرملية فسميت الأحقاف، يقول العلي القدير: "وَاذْكُرْ أَخَا عَادٍ إِذْ أَنذَرَ قَوْمَهُ بِالأحْقَافِ" [الأحقاف:21]، وهذا يتفق مع ما أشار إليه المؤرخون ونقله المفسرون من أن موطنهم جنوب جزيرة العرب حيث تكثر الكثبان الرملية بالفعل، وقد وجدت بعض النقوش الثمودية في المنطقة لتؤكد ما قرره القرآن الكريم أنهم خلفاء عاد قبل أن يهاجروا شمالا وتكشف الآثار عن وجودهم في منطقة مدائن صالح شمال غرب المملكة العربية السعودية حاليا والبتراء عاصمة الأنباط جنوب الأردن حاليا حيث تكثر المنحوتات في الجبال والبيوت الصخرية الفارهة، يقول تعالى على لسان صالح عليه السلام نبي ثمود: "وَاذْكُرُوَاْ إِذْ جَعَلَكُمْ خُلَفَآءَ مِن بَعْدِ عَادٍ وَبَوّأَكُمْ فِي الأرْضِ تَتّخِذُونَ مِن سُهُولِهَا قُصُوراً وَتَنْحِتُونَ الْجِبَالَ بُيُوتاً" [الأعراف:74]، ويقول تعالى: "وَتَنْحِتُونَ مِنَ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتاً فَارِهِينَ" [الشعراء: 149]، والحضارة المصرية في الجملة قد قامت على أرض طينية زراعية تحيط بالنيل فلا يستقيم أن توصف إلى اليوم بأنها أحقاف أي كثبان رملية وليس فيها بيوتا فارهة منحوتة في الجبال، وباب البحث مفتوح والتحري مطلوب؛ ولكن كل ادعاء يلزمه موافقة دلالات القرآن الكريم بوجه مقبول ويعوزه الإثبات بالدليل. *



* مبنى الخزنة في مدينة البتراء عرضه حوالي 90 م وارتفاعه حوالي 140 م, وكانت البتراء عاصمة دولة الأنباط وتبعد 262 كم جنوب عمّان, وهي مدينة كاملة محفورة في الصخر سماها العرب الرقيم لأنها كالكتاب المرقوم المحفور بالصخر.*



* وإهمال الانتفاع بتوجيهات أهل العلم والإنصات إلى نصح المختصين قد يفضي لمنزلق اعتماد أدلة زائفة واتهام المخالفين، وكمثال قد عرضت صورة لجمجمة ضخمة كبرهان اثري على ضخامة أجسام قوم عاد بغير دراية أنها خدعة تصويرية قُدِّمَت بمسابقة باسم "العودة لأرض العمالقة" للفنان إيارن كايت من مدينة كالجاري استوحاها من صورة حقيقية نشرت بموقع جامعة كورنل Cornell أخذت بالطائرة عام 2000 لموقع حفريات بحديقة الهايد بارك في نيويورك عُثِرَ فيه على أحد أسلاف الفيل، فالأسلم إذن هو ترجيح الدلالة وفق ضوابط البحث العلمي الأكاديمي؛ وليس مجرد الاستنتاج الشخصي بلا دليل علمي أو أثري. *



* صورة الهيكل البشري المزيفة بجانب الصورة الأصلية لموقع حفريات*
* أحد أسلاف الفيل بنيويورك المنشورة بموقع جامعة كورنيل الأمريكية*

* ثانياً: الأصل في الغيبيات عند علماء الإسلام هو التسليم والتفويض للعَلِي القدير –جل وعلا– بلا تكييف ولا إنكار، فلا مجال إذن لتنزيل الكرسي على مجموعتنا الشمسية أو سواها، ولا تنزيل عرش الرحمن على مجرتنا أو سواها، فهو خوض في مجهول خاصة في مجال اعتقاد بغيب لا يخضع لرصد ودعوة للجدل المذموم ومخالفة لنهج الكتاب الكريم ومنهج أهل العلم، والجزاء بعد الحساب من أصول الاعتقاد، فالجنة والنار إذن مُعَايَنَات في الآخرة دار الحساب والجزاء؛ أما اليوم ونحن في دار العمل فكلاهما من المُغَيَّبَات، وليس نعيم الدنيا ونارها سوى مِثَال، ولا يعلم بحقائق الآخرة سوى العليم وحده تعالى بجميع المُغَيَّبَات، ولا حجة إذن للتوهم بأن جهنم من عالم الشهادة، ولا للقول جُزافًا بأنها الشمس، وعلى الافتراض جَدَلاً بأن درجة حرارة الشمس هي الأعلى في الكون؛ وهو افتراض لا يُدْرِك ثمرة الكشوف العلمية اليوم، فإن القول اعتمادًا على المُتَشَابِهَات بأن نار الآخرة هي شمس الدنيا لا يستند إلى قول مأثور ولا حتى لرأي شاذ عن الجمهور، وهو أيضا افتراض ترفضه الحقائق العلمية الثابتة اليوم بشهادة المختصين الذين أفنوا أعمارهم في المعاينة وتحليل الأرصاد، وخلصوا إلى وجود شموس في الكون تفوق بكثير شمسنا كتلةً وحرارةً؛ فضلاً عن حرارة الكون عند بَدء تكوُّنه، وباختيار الكنائس إذن لباطن الأرض موضعًا لجهنم الأبلغ توقُّدًا وحرارةً قدمت دليلا على شيوع الدخيل، ووراثة كتبة الأسفار للأساطير، وما أحكم علماء الإسلام في اختيار السَّلامة بتفويض الغيبيات والمتشابهات إذا عَزَّ التأويل بوجه مُحْتَمَل لا يُخَالف اعتقاد وبخلاف الشمس التي يعاينها اليوم الجميع فإن الجحيم غيب محجوب لن يُكشف للناس ويُعاينه الجميع سوى في عالم البعث والحساب بنصوص من الكتاب الكريم قطعية الدلالة لا تقبل تأويل؛ مثل قوله تعالى: "وَبُرّزَتِ الْجَحِيمُ لِمَن يَرَىَ" [النازعات:36]، وقوله تعالى: "وَبُرّزَتِ الْجَحِيمُ لِلْغَاوِينَ" [الشعراء:91]، وقوله تعالى: "وَعَرَضْنَا جَهَنّمَ يَوْمَئِذٍ لّلْكَافِرِينَ عَرْضاً" [الكهف:100]، وبخلاف ما تجد في المدونات التي تُنسب للوحي من تناقض واختلاف لا تجد في الكتاب العزيز سوى وحدة في الدلالة وتثنية للنبأ بلا اختلاف، قال تعالى: "وَجِيَءَ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِجَهَنّمَ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَذَكّرُ الإِنسَانُ وَأَنّى َلَهُ الذّكْرَىَ" [الفجر:23]، وقال تعالى: "هََذِهِ جَهَنّمُ الّتِي كُنتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ" [يس:63]، وقال تعالى: "هََذِهِ النّارُ الّتِي كُنتُم بِهَا تُكَذّبُونَ أَفَسِحْرٌ هََذَا أَمْ أَنتُمْ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَ" [الطور:14-15]، وفي رواية البخاري: "قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ اللَّهُ أَعْدَدْتُ لِعِبَادِي الصَّالِحِينَ مَا لا عَيْنٌ رَأَتْ وَلَا أُذُنٌ سَمِعَتْ وَلا خَطَرَ عَلَى قَلْبِ بَشَرٍ فَاقْرَءُوا إِنْ شِئْتُمْ: "فَلا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَا أُخْفِيَ لَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ"، والجحيم بالمثل غيب محجوب؛ أهوال تروع الوجدان، ويصلح حمل ما ورد في وصفه من معالم الدنيا عند العلماء على التمثيل للغيبي المجهول بالحسي المعلوم، وليس المراد في الأخبار والآثار مقترنًا بالجحيم عين الشمس وجرمها حتى يَسُوغ جَدَلاً القول بأن جرم الشمس هو الجحيم؛ إنما المُراد هو شدة حرارتها خاصة مع قيظ ظهيرة الصحراء، فالجامع الشعور بالحرارة، وإلا كيف مُثِّلَت الحُمَّى كذلك بجهنم!، ففي تحفة الأحوذي (ج5ص350): "فِي رِوَايَةٍ (الْحُمَّى مِنْ فَيْحِ جَهَنَّمَ)، قَالَ الْحَافِظُ: الْمُرَادُ سُطُوعُ حَرِّهَا وَوَهَجِهِ، وَاخْتُلِفَ فِي نِسْبَةِ الْحُمَّى إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ، فَقِيلَ حَقِيقَةٌ كَمَا أَنَّ أَنْوَاعَ الْفَرَحِ وَاللَّذَّةِ مِنْ نَعِيمِ الْجَنَّةِ، وَقَدْ جَاءَ (الْحُمَّى حَظُّ الْمُؤْمِنِ مِنْ النَّارِ)، وَهَذَا كَمَا فِي حَدِيثِ الْأَمْرِ بِالْإِبْرَادِ (حين قيظ الظهيرة) أَنَّ شِدَّةَ الْحَرِّ مِنْ فَيْحِ جَهَنَّمَ، وَقِيلَ بَلْ الْخَبَرُ وَرَدَ مَوْرِدَ التَّشْبِيهِ؛ وَالْمَعْنَى أَنَّ حَرَّ الْحُمَّى شَبِيهٌ بِحَرِّ جَهَنَّمَ تَنْبِيهًا لِلنُّفُوسِ عَلَى شِدَّةِ حَرِّ النَّارِ وَأَنَّ هَذِهِ الْحَرَارَةَ الشَّدِيدَةَ شَبِيهَةٌ بِفَيْحِهَا"، وفي فتح الباري (ج2ص304): "قَوْله (مِنْ فَيْح جَهَنَّم): أَيْ مِنْ سِعَةِ اِنْتِشَارِهَا وَتَنَفُّسِهَا وَهَذَا كِنَايَة عَنْ شِدَّةِ اِسْتِْعَارِهَا"، إن قضايا الغيب كالجنة والنار في حرم آمن لا يُمس؛ يحرسه العلماء جيلا بعد جيل، والتذرع بالبحث العلمي ليس عُذْرًا لأن علوم الرصد حدودها المحسوس، ولن يعذر الخوض في الغيبيات التظاهر بحسن نية أو الوعظ والترهيب خاصة في وقت يتفنن فيه المتربصون في إثارة الشبهات وابتداع الذرائع للنيل من الإسلام ومنعة دين التوحيد، ولقد كان لفضيلة الشيخ سلمان بن فهد العودة ردًا حاسمًا على ادعاء تسجيل أصوات المعذبين في الجحيم من حفرة بسيبيريا، واعتمدته مواقع النصارى دليلا على صدق الأسفار، وما هو إلا خرافة أو خديعة؛ أو هو على أحسن تقدير أصوات غازات تتسرب في التجاويف الباطنية، وقد أوضح فضيلته القاعدة حتى لا يغتر أحد بخرافة أو مكيدة تتقنع بالوعظ والترهيب، أو تدعي البحث في نصوص فاتت دلالتها العلماء وهي متشابهات بقوله: "إنني أهيب بالعقل الإسلامي أن يفرق بين الغيب والأسطورة، فالغيب عالم آمنّا به بخبر الصادق والعقل لا ينكره ولا يحيله؛ بل يشهد له في الجملة، أما الأسطورة فهي خرافة لا يشهد لها عقل ولا نقل، والمؤمن وإن كان يؤمن بالغيب إلا أنه لا يُبحر إلى ما لا يدل عليه دليل"، وبالمثل أجاب فضيلة الشيخ صالح الفوزان على السؤال حول صحة تسجيل أصوات المعذبين في الجحيم بسيبيريا بقوله: "أمور الآخرة من علم الغيب لا يعلمها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى، فالتعذيب في القبر أو النعيم في القبر هذا من علم الغيب، ومن أمور الآخرة، قال تعالى: "عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ فَلاَ يُظْهِرُ عَلَىَ غَيْبِهِ أَحَداً"، فعلينا أن نحذر من هذه الأمور وهذه الترويجات"، وقال فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن محمد الطيار: "فهذا من الغيب الذي حجب عنا ولا يجوز فعل ذلك، وما يفعله بعض الناس من وضع بعض الأصوات فهذا كذب وبهتان، ولا يمكن لأحد أن يطلع على هذا الأمر، لكن إذا قل العلم الشرعي سرت مثل هذه الأمور في أوساط الناس، وعلى كل مسلم يخاف الله -جل وعلا- ألا يفعل ذلك ولا يصدق به، وفي آيات القرآن وكلام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من المواعظ والتخويف ما يُغني عن مثل هذه الأمور التي لا مجال لإثباتها"، وأجاب فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم حول ما شاع أن جهنم هي أم الشمس بقوله: "الشمس آية مِن آيات الله؛ بل هي آية عظيمة يتعلّق بها مصالح للعباد عُظْمَى، وقد خَلَق الله الشمس لِمصالح العباد والنار ليست كذلك، ولذا امْتَنّ الله بها على عباده فقال تبارك وتعالى: "وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ كُلٌّ يَجْرِي لأَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى"، وقال عزّ وَجَلّ: "وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ دَائِبَيْنِ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ"، وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (إن الشمس والقمر آيتان من آيات الله لا ينكسفان لموت أحد ولا لحياته) رواه الشيخان، والقول بأن جهنم هي أم الشمس يحتاج إلى دليل ولا دليل على ذلك".*

* والحرارة Temprature في تعريف الفيزيائيين هي طاقة اهتزاز الذرات وترتفع كلما زادت الطاقة والاهتزاز، واعتبر غليان الماء عند 100 درجة مئوية بمقياس سليسيوس، وباستنتاج توقف الاهتزاز عند درجة 273 تحت الصفر المئوي اعتبرت هي درجة الصفر المطلق (صفر كلفن)؛ ودرجة 50 مئوية مثلا تقابل 323 (273+50) درجة مطلقة، وبدراسة الطيف صُنِّفَت النجوم إلى حمراء درجة حرارة سطوحها 32 آلاف درجة مطلقة تتبعها البرتقالية ثم الصفراء، ومنها شمسنا التي تبلغ درجة حرارة سطحها ستة آلاف درجة مطلقة، وتتبعها النجوم البيضاء المائلة للصفرة، ثم البيضاء والبيضاء المائلة للزرقة، وأخيرا النجوم الزرقاء التي تبلغ درجة حرارة سطوحها 30 ألف درجة مطلقة، وتصل أقطار بعض النجوم مئات المرات قدر قطر الشمس، وتشع آلاف المرات قدر أشعتها؛ فأين جرم الشمس إذن من الجحيم بافتراض صحة المقارنة!.*


* وإذا كنا في معرض البحث عن أعلى درجة حرارة في الكون لتمثل الجحيم جدلاً فلن تكون حرارة سطح الشمس المماثلة لحرارة باطن الأرض والتي تبلغ ستة آلاف درجة مطلقة شيئًا يُذكر إلى جانب حرارة الكون عندما كان عمره جزءًا ضئيلاً (10 أُس- 43) من أول ثانية، والتي بلغت وفق الحسابات الفيزيائية مئة ألف بليون بليون بليون (10 أُس32) درجة مطلقة، وحتى حرارة باطن الشمس التي تبلغ 15 مليون درجة لا تُقارن بنار بَدء الخلق السوداء المظلمة التي لا تراها عين لشدتها، وإذا كان مُقَدَّرًا للكون أن تتقارب أبعاده وتنطوي أطرافه ويُعاد لأول حاله ففي تلك الحرارة تذوب كل الأجسام وتتلاشى الذرات، ولا يبقى سوى ما يصفونه بالحساء من جسيمات أولية تتركب منها الذرات كَنُدَف من الطاقة تسعى في عَجَل بالخلاء، ولك أن تتساءل مذهولاً: أي قدرة مُفزعة خَلَقَت في نهاية المطاف من عَجَل إنسانًا، حيث لا أجسام عند الابتداء سوى العَجَل، وأي رهبة تأخذك عندما تُخبرك القُدرة العَلِيَّة المُبدعة بالنبأ: "خُلِقَ الإنْسَانُ مِنْ عَجَلٍ سَأُوْرِيكُمْ آيَاتِي فَلاَ تَسْتَعْجِلُونِ" [الأنبياء:37].


الرد التانى

*بعد البحث والتنقيب وجدت أن هناك الكثير ممن يناقضون هذا البحث ويختلفون معه كليا وجزئيا

ثم أن ما نعلمه ان قوم عاد كانوا في الأحقاف منطقة بين اليمن وعمان وإليكم هذا البحث

أكتشاف مساكن قوم عاد بالصور


- يقول الكاتب أن حضارة عاد وبناء الاهرام من 70000 سنة !!؟؟

ولا يذكر لنا كيف يثبت هذا وهل قد أستخدم الكربون المشع أو الأشعة السينية أو غيره .


- نلاحظ أن الباحث محمد سمير عطا يستند بالقرآن ليس إلا لإثبات وجهة نظره ؟؟؟

وهذا شيء أخطر الخطر فهذه القضية يمكن أثبات عسكها تماما أو خطأوها بطرق علمية شتى ، وحتى بالقرآن يمكن نفي بحثه هذا ، وقد استدل بجزء من آية(كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ خَاوِيَةٍ) ليقول أنهم بطول النخلة مع العلم بأن الآية تقول موتى كأنهم جذوع النخل التي قد قطعت رءوسها الخاوية الساقط بعضها على بعض. >>>أحد التفاسير

( سَخَّرَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ حُسُومًا فَتَرَى الْقَوْمَ فِيهَا صَرْعَى كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ خَاوِيَةٍ (7) ) سورة الحاقة


- نلاحظ أن الباحث محمد سمير عطا كل تركيزه على كيفية بناء الاحجار ونقلها !!!

فيعتقد الكثير من الناس أن عظمة الهرم تكمن في طريقة بنائه، و في الواقع أن لحديثهم هذا جانبا من الصحة، فالهرم الأكبر على سبيل المثال عبارة عن جبل صناعي يزن ستة ملايين وخمسمائة ألف طن، ومكون من أحجار تزن كل منها إثنا عشر طن تقريبا، وهذه الأحجار محكمة الرصف والضبط إلى حد نصف المليمتر، وهذا بالفعل يستحق كل الإعجاب بالحضارة المصرية القديمة، ولكن الأمر أكبر من ذلك بكثير، فالهرم هو أحد أكبر الألغاز التي واجهت البشرية منذ مطلع الحضارة. لقد ادعى الكثير من الناس أنه مجرد مقبرة فاخرة للملك (خوفو)، ولكن علماء العصر الحالي يعتقدون أن هذا يعد مثارا للسخرية، فقد تم بناء الهرم الأكبر لغرض أسمى وأعظم من ذلك بكثير والدليل على ذلك هو تلك الحقائق المدهشة التي يتمتع بها هذا الصرح العظيم والتي جمعها (تشارلز سميث) في الكتاب الشهير (ميراثنا عند الهرم الأكبر) في عام 1864م، فارتفاع الهرم مضروبا بمليار يساوي 14967000 كم وهي المسافة بين الأرض والشمس، والمدار الذي يمر من مركز الهرم يقسم قارات العالم إلى نصفين متساويين تماما، وأن أساس الهرم مقسوما على ضعف ارتفاعه يعطينا عدد (لودولف) الشهير (3.14) والموجود في الآلات الحاسبة، وأن أركان الهرم الأربعة تتجه إلى الإتجاهات الأصلية الأربعة في دقة مذهلة حتى أن بعض العلماء اعترضوا يوما بحجة وجود زاوية انحراف ضئيلة عن الجهات الأصلية، ولكن بعد اكتشاف الأجهزة الإلكترونية الحديثة للقياس ثبت أن زوايا الهرم هي الأصح والأدق. ويعتقد الكثيرون بتجسيد علوم الرياضيات والفلك والهندسة والجمال فيه . >>>" ويكيبيديا "

وعلى قاعدته كيف للفراعنة عمل هذا في حين .. ؟؟!!

فمن أين لبناة الاهرام منذ 70000 سنة بعلوم الفلك والرياضيات والهندسة المعمارية والفنون الجميلة ، وهذا ما يستحق البحث أكثر؟؟؟؟

وهذا آخر اكتشاف علمي ربما يكون صحيح - من وجهة نظري -
جاء فيه: باحثون فرنسيون وأمريكيون يؤكدون أن الأحجار الضخمة التي استخدمها الفراعنة لبناء الأهرامات هي مجرد 'طين' تم تسخينه بدرجة حرارة عالية، وهذا ما تحدث عنه القرآن بدقة تامة ، قال الله عز وجل ( فَأَوْقِدْ لِي يَا هَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ فَاجْعَلْلِي صَرْحًا لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ )[القصص: 38].
إن كتاب Davidovitsالشهير والذي جاء بعنوانIlsont bati les pyramides ونشر بفرنسا عام 2002 حل جميع المشاكل والألغاز التي نسجت حول طريقة بناء الأهرامات، ووضع آلية هندسية بسيطة للبناء من الطين، وكان مقنعاً لكثير من الباحثين في هذا العلم.

ويؤكد بعض الباحثين أن الأفران أو المواقد استخدمت قديماً لصناعة السيراميك والتماثيل. فكان الاستخدام الشائع للنار أن يصنعوا تمثالاً من الطين الممزوج بالمعادن وبعض المواد الطبيعية ثم يوقد ونعليه النار حتى يتصلب ويأخذ شكل الصخور الحقيقية.وقد استخدمت العديد من الحضارات أسلوب الطين المسخن لصنع الأحجار والتماثيل والأدوات.كما أكدت الأبحاث جميعها أن الطريقة التي كان يستخدمها الفراعنة في الأبنية العالية مثل الأهرامات، أنهم يصنعون سككاً خشبية تلتف حول الهرم بطريقة حلزونية مثل عريشة العنب التي تلتف حول نفسها وتصعد للأعلى .>>>" منتدى" وهو هنا وهذا مما دعاني لكتابة موضوعي في منتديات الأمل


- نلاحظ أن الباحث محمد سمير عطا ركز على أن الفراعنة هم فراعنة عصر سيدنا موسى !!!

فمن الممكن جدا نفي بناء الاهرامات لفراعنة عصر سيدنا موسى ومن الصعب أثباته لهم وكذلك بالنسبة لقوم عاد - لطالما لا يوجد نص قرآني أو نبوي واضح –

وبالنسبة لي لا أنفي ولا أثبت لكلا الطرفين وأكيد ليس الجن ولا مخلوقات أخرى ولا صينيون ولا يابنيون بل بالتأكيد هم مصريون في عصر من العصور الظالمة . لتكبرهم وعلوهم واستخدام علومهم في أشياء لا تخدم البشرية ولا الدين ولا أي شيء بل عناد وغرور واستكبار وفساد في الأرض .

وأظن أن الله تركها للبشرية لكي تقف عاجزة ومختلفة فيما بينهم رغم كل تقدمها وعلمها ، لكي لا يغتر الانسان ويعتبر ويتعظ ويؤمن بقدرة وعظمة الله مهما كانت قدرة وعلم الانسان ، قال الله عز وجل (أَلَمْ يَرَوْاْ كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِن قَبْلِهِم مِّن قَرْنٍ مَّكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ مَا لَمْ نُمَكِّن لَّكُمْ وَأَرْسَلْنَا السَّمَاء عَلَيْهِم مِّدْرَارًا وَجَعَلْنَا الأَنْهَارَ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهِمْ فَأَهْلَكْنَاهُم بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَأَنْشَأْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِمْ قَرْنًا آخَرِينَ (6) )سورة الأنعام

وأظن أيضا أنها أقل من حضارة ثمود الذين كانوا ينحتنون من الجبال بيوتا فارهة وليس كهوف كما يقول الباحث ، قال الله عز وجل (وَتَنْحِتُونَ مِنَ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتًا فَارِهِينَ (149)) سورة الشعراء ، وأقل أيضا من علم قارون الذي كان يحول التراب إلى ذهب . فأين نحن الآن من كل هذا !!! وهذا هو المقصود وهذه هي المشكلة أن كل عصر يتخيل أنه أعلم ممن سبقه وأقدر منه وعندما يعجز يقف حائرا ويقول أي شيء بما لا يعلم - غرور الحضارات - .


- نلاحظ أن الباحث محمد سمير عطا ركز أعتماده على ضخامة وعملقة قوم عاد كدليل لوجهة نظره !!!

وبهذا يجعل من الاهرامات بالنسبة لقوم عاد كبناء قصور من الطين للفراعنة ، ويقول لا أهمية لها ، وهذا واضح الخطأ الكبير فيه لما في الاهرامات من علوم الرياضيات والفلك والهندسة والجمال التي تبهر أكثر من الاحجار وكيفية نقلها وقطعها وتشذيبها ورصها وخلافة . وحتى لو كان طول الواحد منهم 15 متر فلابد له من استخدام وسائل معينة في عمله كبناء كالحبال والثيران والاسطوانات المتوفرة وقتهم والتي لا تعجبه .


- يقول الباحث أن " شداد أولاد عاد هم من نسل قفطايم بن مصرايم مؤسسي مصر من أبناء سام بن نوح، فكيف يكونون في اليمن جميعهم ؟؟ فسام بن نوح لجأ إلى مصر بعد الطوفان "

مصرايم بن حام بن نوح عليه السلام ، وليس بن سام كما يقول ، وهو أبو المصريين و أخو كوش بن حام ابو النوبيين و هو مؤسس مصر ، له أربعة أولاد‏:‏ قفطيم و أشمون و أتريب و صا ، فتكاثروا و عَمَّروا أرض مصر ، و كان مصرايم قد قَسَّم أرض مصر بين بنيه فجعل لقفطيم من قفط إلى أسوان و لأشمون من أشمون إلى منف و لأتريب الجرف كله و لصا من ناحية صا البحرية إلى قرب برقة. و قال لأخيه‏:‏ فارق لك من برقة إلى الغرب و فارق هو صاحب إفريقية و والد الأفارقة ، مات مصرايم بن بنصر بن حام بن نوح عليه السلام بعد 700 عام مضت من أيام الطوفان و لم يعبد صَنماً قط و حَصَّن نفسه بأسماء اللّه العظام و آمَن بدين جد أبيه (نوح عليه السلام) دين الملك الديان و آمن بالمبعوث بالفرقان .

هود -- بن عبد الله بن رباح بن الخلود بن عاد - جدّ هذه القبيلة - ابن عوص بن إرم بن سام بن نوح --. والله أعلم.

سام هو الإبن الأكبر لنبيّ الله نوح عليه السلام ، و هو أصل السلالة السامية . روى الترمذي – وقال حديث حسن - أن الرسول ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏" ‏سام ‏ ‏أبو ‏ ‏العرب ‏ ‏ويافث ‏ ‏أبو ‏ ‏الروم ‏ ‏وحام ‏ ‏أبو ‏ ‏الحبش " وأولاد سام بنو هذيل ، إرم ، آشور ، عيلام ، لود . >>>" ويكيبيديا "


- يتبرأ الباحث من انتنسابه للفراعنة لأنهم ملعونون في كل الكتب السماوية !!!!

وكأن العاديون كانوا أهلا للحق والعدل والدين . عجباً

فقد قال الله عز وجل : (فَأَنجَيْنَاهُ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِّنَّا وَقَطَعْنَا دَابِرَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَمَا كَانُواْ مُؤْمِنِينَ ( 72) ) سورة الأعراف

وقال أيضا




وَتِلْكَ عَادٌ جَحَدُواْ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ وَعَصَوْاْ رُسُلَهُ وَاتَّبَعُواْ أَمْرَ كُلِّ جَبَّارٍ عَنِيدٍ (59) ) سورة هود

- يذكر الكاتب أن طريقة صلاة العاديون مثل صلاة المسلمين !!؟؟

فبهذا يفتح مجال لبحث خطير عن استناد سيد المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم للأديان السابقة وهذا شيء خطير جدا من وجهة نظري فقد يستغله أعداء الأسلام


خلاصة وفائدة

هذا البحث لا فائدة منه فسواء بناه الاهرام كانوا عاد أو الفراعنة - مع العلم بأن كلمة فرعون كانت تطلق على كل حاكم في مصر في عصور مختلفة وممكن يكون عاد كانو فراعنة - لا تفرق معي لأنني أختلف كليا مع من يقول أو يفتخر بأن أصل المصريين الفراعنة بناة الأهرام - رغم ما بها من إعجاز - فأظن انها أقل الحضارات القديمة وتركها الله عز وجل فقط للعبرة والاتعاظ لا للفخر والاعتزاز

ثم ان الله سبحانه وتعالى يقول في كتابه الكريم

(وَجَاهِدُوا فِي اللَّهِ حَقَّ جِهَادِهِ هُوَ اجْتَبَاكُمْ وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ مِّلَّةَ أَبِيكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ هُوَ سَمَّاكُمُ الْمُسْلِمينَ مِن قَبْلُ وَفِي هَذَا لِيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ شَهِيدًا عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاء عَلَى النَّاسِ فَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِاللَّهِ هُوَ مَوْلَاكُمْ فَنِعْمَ الْمَوْلَى وَنِعْمَ النَّصِيرُ(78) ) سورة الحج


اللى عايز يناقش يناقش الردود دى 
ومش عايزين فلسفة وبعد عن الاثريات والدخول فى مواضيع دينية
*
*​


----------



## plane2010 (18 يناير 2011)

الاخوه جميعا 
تحيتي لكم جميعاً بعد السلام

انا ارى فى تعليقاتكم وردودكم ادله على باطل كلام الاخ الفاضل ونظرياته المضحكه

اننى حتى الان لا اعرف تخصص الخ الفاضل طالب واتعجب 

لماذا هو مركز جدا على بناء الهرم وضخامة حجارتها بالرغم من ان ابعاد الحجر لا تزيد عن 2 متر 
تانى حاجه بردو مركز اوي فى احصائيات تقروها تلاقوها بين السطور ومش واخدين بالنا منها 
هرم ايه ياباشا اللى الحجاره بتاعته تعمل سور حول حدود مصر
والعصر المطير اللى انت بتتكلم عليه ده يا بيه (انا دارس ازمنه جيولوجيه كويس) كان قبل وجود الانسان
ومتنساش الدليل اللى انت قولته فى ابو الهول منافى للحقيقه فى حاجه اسمها فيضان النيل
وسعادتك يا بيه اللى بتقول العلماء المحايدين اللى درسو وهزو طولهم من على الكراسي وقالو ان اللى بنى الاهرامات اللى اتبقى من جزيرة اطلنتس المفقوده مش عارف انت بتشتغلنا ولا نأجرلك ناس تشتغلها
الغريبه ان الدليل المادي على وجود اطلنتس مش موجود وان الحقيقه هى وجود الهرم (نظرية اطلنتس اللى الصهاينه بيحاولو يقنعونا بيها عشان ننسى تاريخنا وأصولنا)
تانى حاجه يا سعادة الباشا والبرنس كمان
انت زعلان اوى انك متعرفش انت وشوية الناس الدارسين المحايدين اوى............ازاى اتبنى الهرم
ناسي ان دي طبيعة كل قوم وناسي ان الايام دول مقولتليش ليه سر التحنيط ولا ايه سر وجود نقوشهم لحد دلوقتى اعرف دول وبعد كده اعرف سر بناء الهرم
كمان عاوز اقولك يعنى ان المصريين القدماء اجدادنا كانو متمكنين فى الارض بشهادة القرآن الكريم والكتب السماوية
كمان عاوز اقولك انى قريت نص مقالتك وبصراحه كان ممل لكن عصرت على نفسي لمونه عشان افهم معاليك عاوز ايه ووصلت فى الاخر مسكت عشرين الف معلومه مغلوطه تاريخيا ودينيا 

مش قوم عاد اللى بنو الاهرامات والمعابد الضخمه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

معاك، هديك عقلي انهم بنو الهرم ومعبد الكرنك نيجي بقى لمعبد ابوسمبل هما بردو راحو لرمسيس الثانى واتحايلو عليه وقالوله والنبي نبنيلك تمثال ضخم
كفايه عليك كده اوي
ولو عاوز تدخل فى مناقشه انا موجود للرد وبإذن الله إنا لها

فى حاجه اخيره معاليك نسيت اقولها واستغربت جدا منها
ده منتدي هندسي مش شايف مناسبه لمقالك ولا لكلام من ده


متشكرين اوى اوى اوى سامحنى

مع خالص تحياتى لاخوانى الذين اجتهدو فى الرد على هذه السخافات


----------



## engsalman81 (21 يناير 2011)

الحاجة تولد الوسيلة 
يأخى العزيز لو حاولت تفكر فى بحث عن أى شيء بالدلائل المنطقية فسوف تجد ما تريدة ايضا بالدلائل المنطقية فقط بمعنى انك لو حاولت تثبت ان شخص مثلا ما لم يسرق شىء و هو بالفعل سارق فيمكن لك ان تقنع اى شخص بانة غير سارق بالدلائل المنطقية فقط و همو ما يسما بعلم الكلام , الكلام و بس 
بمعنى أخر يا ريت بحثك و مجهودك يكون فى حاجة مفيدة و يكون لها معنى بالدلائل المنطقية و المادية و العقلية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (21 يناير 2011)

الموضوع مغلق لاستيفائه حقه من النقاش


----------

